# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Paige Novak  (Olympia Valance)

## Perdita

Holly Valance's half-sister has joined the cast of Neighbours.

Olympia Valance will play fiery new character Paige Novak on the long-running soap, the Herald Sun reports. 

Olympia Valance
Â© Twitter / OlympiaValance
Olympia Valance

Holly played Felicity 'Flick' Scully on Neighbours between 1999 and 2002, before leaving Ramsay Street to pursue a music career.

Speaking about joining the soap, Olympia said: "It is very exciting and Holly has been incredibly supportive and super proud of me getting the role.

"It's been great and she can't wait to see me on Ramsay Street."

Holly Valance, Make-A-Wish Foundation Valentine's Ball
Â© Rex Features / Can Nguyen/Rex Features
Holly Valance left Neighbours in 2002 to pursue a music career

She added that she already feels "very comfortable" on set because people know and love her half-sister.

The 21-year-old said that her character is "cool and sexy and a bit edgy".

Series producer Jason Herbison said that it was Olympia's talent rather than her connections that secured her a role on Neighbours.

Neighbours opening titles sequence, for the 25th anniversary of the Aussie soap.
Olympia Valance will play new character Paige Novak

He explained: "Holly is a much-loved former cast member of Neighbours and Olympia certainly shares her star quality.

"I was very impressed with Olympia's spirit, energy, and talent. She's the perfect fit for Paige, a fiery young woman who arrives with a delicious secret that will rock the neighbourhood." 


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz2vRQGF87S

----------

Dazzle (09-03-2014), lizann (09-03-2014), tammyy2j (10-03-2014)

----------


## Celtgirl

I bet she's Brad and Lauren's daughter

----------

lizann (09-03-2014)

----------


## lizann

> I bet she's Brad and Lauren's daughter


yes think that is who she is

----------


## lizann

> I bet she's Brad and Lauren's daughter


yes think that is who she is

----------


## Moniqorange

So obviously it doesn't take Brad and Lauren long to find her then... I wonder if she causes much of a stir on the street!!

Doesn't Brad have a daughter overseas? What's her name...? I thought it was Paige for some reason!!

----------


## Celtgirl

Brad and Therese's other daughter is called Phoebe I think.

----------


## tammyy2j

Did Brad have any kids with Beth?

----------


## Mirjam

> Brad and Therese's other daughter is called Phoebe I think.


 wasn't her name Piper?

----------


## hollie

> wasn't her name Piper?


Yeah it is  :Smile:

----------

Kems1976 (17-04-2014)

----------


## hollie

> wasn't her name Piper?


Yeah it is  :Smile:

----------


## lellygurl

yeah I agree - the long lost daughter... very exciting though - it'll give them a new dimension!

----------


## Moniqorange

In the episode the other day, I heard Lauren and Brad call their daughter Lilly... ??

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours newcomer Olympia Valance has given her first full interview since joining the soap.

The actress, who is the half-sister of former Neighbours star Holly Valance, has been cast in the role of Paige Novak - a feisty new arrival who turns up on Ramsay Street with a secret.

Appearing in a new video Q&A with co-star Ariel Kaplan (Imogen Willis), Valance confirmed that she was put through her paces in a tough audition process before finally landing the role of Paige.

"I think we did about four auditions and each audition got harder and harder and harder and harder," she explained. "I remember by the end, when I got called back for my last audition, I was like, 'I don't even want to do it anymore!'"

She added: "I am so, so lucky to be here."

The show's new recruit also revealed that she sought advice from Holly before she started filming.

Olympia said: "She has been super supportive through everything. She basically just said, 'Go in there, do your best every day, work super hard - and you're just lucky that you have so many cool people around you all the time'."


Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...oE3lbIqw2bp90t

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours newcomer Olympia Valance has discussed the true identity of her character Paige Novak, hinting that the repercussions of her secret will be huge.

UK viewers will see Paige turn up in Ramsay Street later this month in search of her biological parents Lauren Turner and Brad Willis.

Lauren and Brad have been attempting to track down their adopted daughter ever since Lauren discovered that she didn't die in childbirth.

Speaking to All About Soap of the storyline, Valance said: "Her big secret is that she is the biological daughter Brad and Lauren have been searching for all this time! 

"Paige herself has always been curious about her background - and not having had a particularity happy childhood, as she has got older the urgency to find her real parents has grown."

However, instead of telling Brad and Lauren who she is, Paige hides her true identity as she takes on a job at Harold's and joins the gym in order to get closer to her biological parents.

Valance said: "One thing that viewers will pick up on pretty quickly about Paige is that she is very resourceful. She tracks down Lauren in Harold's and then impresses her by making menu suggestions to a customer. Lauren needs help so offers her a job. It's perfect - she's able to learn more about her parents."

Valance also added that there will be several twists and turns in the storyline for some time yet.

She added: "Paige obviously has hang-ups from her childhood that have caused her to be incredibly cautious. She's really, really scared of being hurt so she won't let her guard down until she's absolutely sure becoming part of their lives is what she really wants.

"When the truth is finally revealed, the fall-out will be felt far and wide! There will be twists and turns in the story for a while to come. It's really great stuff!"

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours newcomer Paige Novak arrives on Ramsay Street later this month but decides to keep quiet about her true identity.

As previously reported, Paige (Olympia Valance) is the biological daughter that Lauren Turner and Brad Willis have been desperately searching for and she turns up in Erinsborough eager to track down her parents. 

Paige arrives in Erinsborough
Â© Channel 5
Paige arrives in Erinsborough

Paige's arrival comes just as Brad and Lauren make the tough decision to give up on finding their lost daughter, acknowledging the strain the search is having on their families and respective partners. However, they are unaware that Paige has turned up in the area and is keen to get to know them.

With everyone unaware of who she really is, Paige immediately begins to ruffle feathers with her unknowing biological family.

Amber (Jenna Rosenow) is left feeling unsettled when Josh (Harley Bonner) instantly hits it off with a confident Paige, while Terese also has a run-in with her, causing Paige to seek anonymity by using a fake name. 

Paige meets Josh
Â© Channel 5
Paige meets Josh

Amber sees Josh and Paige together
Â© Channel 5
Amber sees Josh and Paige together

When Paige later comes face-to-face with Lauren in Harold's Store, she is deeply moved to have finally met her mother, but is left uncertain when she realises that Amber is Lauren's daughter. 

Deciding to keep quiet about who she is for now, Paige is delighted when Lauren offers her a job. As Amber is left to feel even more unsettled, it becomes clear that Paige has only just begun causing havoc...

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, June 16 and Tuesday, June 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## munchies6

lol, its Piper

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours newcomer Olympia Valance has spoken to Digital Spy about future storylines for her character Paige Smith, promising conflict ahead once her true identity is revealed.

Paige makes her first appearance on UK screens today (June 16) as she arrives in Erinsborough hoping to find her biological parents Brad Willis and Lauren Turner.

Although Paige is initially planning to be honest with everyone, she soon makes the decision to keep quiet about who she really is. However, she gets two big opportunities to get to know the Turner and Willis families from afar when she lands a new job at Harold's Store and moves into Ramsay Street as Mark Brennan's new housemate.

Valance told Digital Spy of Paige's arrival: "I feel incredibly lucky to be playing a character with such a complex history. It throws open a whole lot of other opportunities of where she can go in the future.

"Paige is probably not making the right decision by keeping quiet about who she really is, because she is creating this web of lies. But I can understand her being hesitant to open herself up to rejection.

"The fallout when her identity is finally revealed doesn't go down well with some of her new extended family because they feel they have been lied to and some assume she has a hidden agenda."

She continued: "Terese in particular is an emotional time bomb and everyone feels it. There is so much coming up with Paige which I hope the viewers will love because I've loved finding out about it! There is conflict and more conflict, but there are also a lot of lighter moments which show another side to her."

Olympia is the half-sister of former Neighbours star Holly Valance, but landed the role of Paige on her own merits following a long audition process. Show bosses now have big plans for Paige as she looks set to shake up the neighbourhood in the months ahead.

Valance continued: "The scenes I'm doing at the moment still revolve around the fallout of Paige's identity, as well as Brad and Lauren's relationship. However, we have just shot a huge event which impacts on everyone in Erinsborough. That's all I'm saying, but it sets Paige on another path that doesn't have anything to do with her family."

The actress also refused to rule out a future romance between Paige and Brennan now that they will be living together.

She teased: "Hmmm, she is single, he is single - I can't say anymore!"

----------


## lellygurl

I'm really excited about this storyline... I wonder what's to come? I want spoilers! LOL

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Neighbours, Paige Smith begins to crack under the pressure of her secret identity. 

Paige (Olympia Valance) made her first appearance on UK screens earlier this week when she arrived in Erinsborough hoping to find her biological parents Brad Willis and Lauren Turner.

Lauren makes an accusation against Paige
Â© Channel 5
Lauren makes an accusation against Paige

Viewers know that Paige is using a false identity in order to keep her secret safe and has taken on a job at Harold's in order to work alongside Lauren.

When Paige witnesses Bailey stealing money from the till, she doesn't let him know she's seen him, but it backfires on her later when Amber realises they are a hundred dollars short and immediately suspects Paige. 

Although Lauren doesn't initially believe Paige could be responsible, Amber soon makes her suspicious after pointing out that no-one else would have had access to the cash register.

Paige lets her feelings be known to Lauren
Â© Channel 5
Paige lets her feelings be known to Lauren

When Lauren learns that Paige has just splashed out on extra groceries, she is forced to believe that Paige is the culprit and has no choice but to fire her.

Paige doesn't speak up about Bailey but she later tells him that she knows the truth and warns him that he needs to stop drinking. 

When Paige goes to collect her severance pay, her buried frustration surfaces and she explodes at Lauren, accusing her of being a terrible mother.

Lauren is left shocked by the outburst, having no idea what's prompted it. Is Paige cracking under the pressure of her secret?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Thursday, July 3 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

lyndapym (22-06-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I am liking her so far, and she has good chemistry with Brennan even if it too soon for a romance for him after Kate

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Neighbours, Paige has some drama of her own to deal with when her adoptive brother Ethan turns up in Erinsborough. 

Ethan (Matthew Little) is keen to learn more about Paige's new family, but his presence leaves her worried that her secret could be exposed.

Paige's brother Ethan comes to visit
Â© Channel 5
Paige's brother Ethan comes to visit

Paige fills Ethan in on what is happening
Â© Channel 5
Paige fills Ethan in on what is happening

Paige reluctantly agrees to let Ethan stay the night but is horrified when he flirts with Imogen and has a near-miss with Brad, who would recognise him from the trip to South Australia. 

Frustrated, Paige warns him to stay away from Imogen, but Ethan admits he is worried about Paige - reminding her that she is capable of losing the plot when her emotions get the better of her.

Paige assures him that she won't let her bad temper get the better of her this time, but as the strain of her secret continues to intensify, can she really stick to her word?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, July 14 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## trenes27

Yeah he has a daughter with beth not sure what her name is

----------


## trickymiki96

He had a son with Beth, I think his name is Ned

----------


## hward

I thought Brad has a daughter called Piper with Beth.

----------


## Dazzle

> I thought Brad has a daughter called Piper with Beth.


The unseen Piper is Brad and Therese's daughter who's on a never-ending school exchange (to Canada, I believe).  Brad also has a son with Beth.  He's got five children with three different women!  :EEK!:

----------

hward (23-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

> The unseen Piper is Brad and Therese's daughter who's on a never-ending school exchange (to Canada, I believe).  Brad also has a son with Beth.  He's got five children with three different women!


 :EEK!:   Never realised that!!!

----------


## Perdita

> The unseen Piper is Brad and Therese's daughter who's on a never-ending school exchange (to Canada, I believe).  Brad also has a son with Beth.  He's got five children with three different women!


 :EEK!:   Never realised that!!!

----------


## Dazzle

> Never realised that!!!


Now you know why Imogen sulked and basically called him a slag when she found out about "Lily"!  :Rotfl:

----------

Perdita (23-07-2014)

----------


## hward

> The unseen Piper is Brad and Therese's daughter who's on a never-ending school exchange (to Canada, I believe).  Brad also has a son with Beth.  He's got five children with three different women!


I never realised that either.  I didn't know he and Therese had another daughter.

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2014)

----------


## hward

> The unseen Piper is Brad and Therese's daughter who's on a never-ending school exchange (to Canada, I believe).  Brad also has a son with Beth.  He's got five children with three different women!


I never realised that either.  I didn't know he and Therese had another daughter.

----------


## trenes27

Your right Beth and brad have a son ned. Five children to three woman lauren has Paige. Beth has ned. Terese has Piper and twins imogen and josh

----------

Dazzle (24-07-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses have released a new behind-the-scenes video previewing the show's upcoming car accident.

Lives will be left hanging in the balance in an upcoming storyline just as Paige Novak's true identity is finally revealed.

As reported earlier in the week, the scenes see disaster strike when Paige and her grandmother Kathy Carpenter are out for a drive together.

After making a shocking discovery while spending time with Paige, a horrified Kathy (Tina Bursill) suffers a heart attack, loses control of the car and hits Jarrod 'Toadie' Rebecchi (Ryan Moloney).

Speaking in the video, Olympia Valance - who plays Paige - explained: "Kathy is my grandmother and the scene that we're doing today is her finding out that I'm actually Lauren's daughter and her granddaughter."

She added: "Basically she finds out, has a bit of a heart attack and we crash into Toadie!"

Hit play below to see how the cast and crew filmed the scene with help from stunt doubles:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4NZZvYLpIw#t=139

Neighbours airs these scenes next week on Eleven in Australia and in a fortnight's time on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

crystalsea (07-08-2014), Dazzle (02-08-2014), TaintedLove (01-08-2014)

----------


## Itstaneikaxoxo

Yeah a son called ned

----------


## scuzziemoo

I can't believe how mean Terese is being about the whole thing!

----------

tammyy2j (21-08-2014)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I'm loving the Paige storyline!   :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours bosses are lining up a romance storyline for Paige Smith and Mark Brennan.

The pair are already friends and housemates, but will soon start to realise that the connection between them could run deeper.

As Paige (Olympia Valance) and Brennan (Scott McGregor) continue to grow closer over the next few weeks, they make plans to go out for dinner together. Paige in particular is delighted over the idea, sensing that it could be the start of something.

While Mark is also enjoying his close bond with Paige, he later realises just how big this step is following the tragic death of his fiancÃ©e Kate Ramsay in April.

Mark eventually gets cold feet and tries to pull out of the possible 'date', but a determined Paige won't let him go so easily.

A Neighbours source told Digital Spy: "Paige is very keen to make a go of things with Mark as she really likes him. It won't be easy for them as Mark is still hurting over Kate, but if she persists it looks like they could make a great couple."

----------

SoapsJSK (16-08-2014)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Mark and Paige will make a good couple...

----------


## tammyy2j

> Mark and Paige will make a good couple...


Yes but it is too soon after Kate imo

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes but it is too soon after Kate imo


I'm loving all the Paige drama at the moment, and her chemistry with Mark is quite apparent.  It is too soon after Kate so hopefully nothing will happen between them for a while, but I can see it's likely to happen sooner or later.

----------


## Summer8

Not really, I don't think its too soon after Kate - it is soap world remember - for sure in real life but not here......

----------


## LostVoodoo

Got to say, the whole Paige story coming out has made me like her a lot more. Now we're over the whole secret she can just get on with being her - and I can see her and Mark working.

----------


## Perdita

There is heartbreak in store for Paige Smith on Neighbours later this month when she makes a big mistake on her first date with Mark Brennan.

Paige (Olympia Valance) and Brennan (Scott McGregor) have grown closer these past few weeks, but Brennan has been battling with his loyalty to his former fiancÃ©e Kate Ramsay who died earlier in the year.

After deciding to have their first official date at The Waterhole, Lauren suggests that Paige dresses to impress. 

Taking her mother's advice, Paige turns up to the date looking a million dollars in a vintage dress that she has just bought.

However, Paige doesn't get the reaction she hoped for from Brennan, as he is horrified to see her standing there in one of Kate's dresses.

Shocked to the core, Brennan demands that Paige goes home immediately, leaving her devastated.

Paige sees Brennan at the bar
Â© BBC
Paige sees Brennan at the bar

Brennan is angry with Paige
Â© BBC
Brennan is angry with Paige

Paige is shocked by Brennan's outburst
Â© BBC
Paige is shocked by Brennan's outburst

Following their disastrous date, Paige is left feeling more confused than ever over Brennan's feelings for her.

Seeing that she is upset, Bailey invites her to come and visit Lou in hospital where he delivers her some important advice.

Lou advises Paige to go at Brennan's pace as he is still grieving over Kate and recommends that she gives him the space he needs.

At the same time, Brennan discusses the situation with Susan, explaining that seeing Paige in the dress made him feel guilty, as if he would be cheating on Kate.

While Susan makes him evaluate how much Paige means to him, Brennan has another problem on his hands when Paige doesn't return home from a night out.

The next morning, Brennan is shocked when he witnesses Paige being dropped home by a man in a sports car. When the guy kisses Paige, Brennan is devastated. Has he missed his chance with Paige?




Neighbours airs these scenes on Wednesday, September 24 and Thursday, September 25 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## fragglerock

I really feel sorry for paige at this point, to the point that if she threatened to leave i would not be suprised.  I know brennan was getting over Kate but the way he was so casual with Paige even with the break up "if thats what you want"... I dont want to or i should of been more committed should of been the response.  But she looses what initially seemed like an ideal guy, her parents are dealing with there own crap while they are there for her with the break of their marriage they are more concerned with themselves than getting to know the daughter they tried so hard to find.  Its as thou no one wants her, and while they are being honest its like"i've got more important things to deal with right now than you.".  I know its not as blunt or cold as that...but who is going to fight in Paiges corner, right now it seems as thou only her half brother Bailey is remoted interested.  She takes everything on the chin but at some point she is going to crack or not cope with all this.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours star Olympia Valance has become the new face and body of lingerie brand Gossard.

The actress, who plays feisty Paige Smith on the Australian soap, is the new Gossard Girl for 2015 and will launch both swimwear and lingerie collections for the UK-based firm over the coming months.

Olympia Valance in Gossard Christmas shoot
Â© Gossard
Olympia Valance in Gossard Christmas shoot

Speaking of her new role, Valance commented: "The last year has been a whirlwind and to work with such an established name as Gossard is a dream come true. 

"I absolutely love working on Neighbours and the fact that I am able to come over to England and do an incredible campaign like this is a credit to the show's following, both here and down under, and I would like to thank everyone who supports us."

She added: "Lingerie is such an important, personal purchase for a girl and yet we - me included - buy badly fitting bras more often than we care to admit. 

"I am excited about working with Gossard in all their ventures, from helping women to find the size and style that suits them, to collaborating with inspirational charities such as CoppaFeel. This is something that means the world to me and I really look forward to working with Gossard."

Paige arrives in Erinsborough
Â© Channel 5
Olympia as Paige in Neighbours

Gossard's managing director Tony Jarvis said: "Gossard is a brand that the public really resonate with and that has just been demonstrated by the fantastic achievement of being named the 'People's Choice' for 2014. 

"Olympia brings to the brand those same likeable qualities and her enthusiasm and spirit is infectious. Gossard is traditionally renowned for spotting the very best new talent and Olympia is no exception. Her commitment and professionalism is exemplary and she is a delight to work with."

The 21-year-old joined the cast of Neighbours in March and made her first appearance on screen in June, taking on the role of Lauren Turner and Brad Willis's long-lost daughter.

Olympia is the half-sister of former Neighbours star Holly Valance, who played Felicity Scully on the show between 1999 and 2002.

----------


## gillyH1981

*Oh brother
Paige makes a costly mistake during an intimate moment with Tyler.*

Paige and Brennan's short-lived romance was an unmitigated disaster but could Paige be about to find love with Brennan's littler brother, Tyler?

Although Paige (Olympia Valance) fell hard for Brennan (Scott McGregor), it soon became clear that he didn't feel quite as strongly about her as she felt about him.

Inevitably, it all ended in tears for a heartbroken Paige, who has since been slowly trying to put her life back together.

Meanwhile, Brennan has moved on to someone new, having finally acted on the pulsating sexual tension he shares with Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly).

Brennan and Naomi are now officially a couple, which is naturally a crushing blow for Paige.

The wounds of her break-up with Brennan still run deep for Paige, on Neighbours but an effort to bury her hurt she decides to go for it with Tyler (Travis Burns) when he makes a move.

When Brennan finds out about Tyler and Paige's attraction, he tries to warn Paige against getting involved with his littler brother, even going so far as to hint that he has residual feelings for her.

At the same time, a frustrated Tyler accuses Paige of using him to get back at Brennan.

Feeling besieged, the ever-feisty Paige warns Brennan to mind his own business and assures Tyler that revenge is the furthest thing from her mind.

Later, when Tyler and Paige meet up and their banter inevitably turns flirtatious, their chemistry leads to a steamy kiss.

Just when things are heating up, Paige, who is completely lost in the moment, calls out Brennan's name and leaves Tyler stunned.

Does Paige still carry a flame for Tyler's brother?


*Source: TV Soap 26th February 2015*

----------

tammyy2j (22-02-2015)

----------


## badirene

Brennan has "pulsating sexual tension" with just about everyone on the street. Watch out Susan, you're next!  If this was a female character acting in heat like this there would be talk of a young lady getting a reputation.

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2015), lizann (27-02-2015), melindakw1969 (24-02-2015), tammyy2j (27-02-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

*Boys about town
It's a Brennan bonanza when Paige finds herself torn between the two brothers.*

With a street full of hot young things, it's really no surprise Erinsborough has a new love quadrangle on it's hands!

while Mark (Scott McGregor) and Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly) have been flirting up a storm, it seems Paige (Olympia Valance) isn't quite ready to let go of her crush on Mark.

"She's always had those feelings for him," Olympia, 22, tells Soap Extra about the Neighbours storyline. "It's the first time she's ever fallen deeply in love."

Even though Ramsay Street's hunkiest new resident Tyler (Travis Burns) obviously has a thing for her, Paige is still pining for the eldest Brennan brother.

She hasn't given up hope that one day her feelings may be reciprocated.

Paige's world comes crashing down when she hears Naomi and Mark are officially a couple!

What she doesn't realises, however, is that Naomi is scared of being hurt and is taking things slowly.

Meanwhile, Tyler's crush on Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) fades to grey when he realises she's secretly in love with Daniel (Tim Phillipps).

"Imogen's too smart for him," Olympia says. "That whole thing was Imogen trying to distract herself from her love for Daniel."

In an attempt to boost his ego, Tyler makes a move on Paige - who rightfully tells him she's no-one's second choice.

When Paige realises the truth about Naomi and Mark, she's surprisingly quick to change her tune.

It's all she can do to forget about her broken heart. While two Brennans might sound like the stuff dreams are made of for some, it becomes Paige's nightmare.

"It has become quite messy for Paige," Olympia explains. "She's so torn."

Irked by recent developments between Paige and Tyler, Mark is quick to dissuade her from seeing his younger brother. Wrong move, Mark! This only makes Paige think he might indeed have feelings for her.

On the flip side, Tyler cottons on quickly to the fact that Paige is using him to get back at Mark - until Paige assures him otherwise and he takes the bait. Liar, liar!

There's also the small issue of Naomi and her insecurities.

When she catches Mark and Paige exchanging glances at The Waterhole, her anxieties about relationships reach boiling point and she confronts Mark.

In her mind, it's very simple: who does he want to be with? Her or Paige?

Olympia says she understands Naomi's fears.

"I'd be threatened if I was Naomi," she says. "Paige is quite fiery and gets what she wants most of the time."

Later, Tyler and Paige make progress of their own when their flirting leads to a kiss. As the moment gets hot and heavy, Paige makes one crucial error and calls out Mark's name!

"It's a slip of the tongue! In her mind, she's constantly thinking about Mark," Olympia divulges.

What will Tyler do? How will Paige get out of this one?
*
Source: Soap Extra 26th February 2015*

----------


## lizann

> Brennan has "pulsating sexual tension" with just about everyone on the street. Watch out Susan, you're next!  If this was a female character acting in heat like this there would be talk of a young lady getting a reputation.


 i need to move to that street

----------

Dazzle (28-02-2015), tammyy2j (02-03-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Brennan has "pulsating sexual tension" with just about everyone on the street. Watch out Susan, you're next!  If this was a female character acting in heat like this there would be talk of a young lady getting a reputation.


 i need to move to that street

----------


## melindakw1969

Oh the kettle has boiled...plenty of steam!!!

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Ramsay Street, Paige Smith decides to make a move on Tyler Brennan after learning some devastating news about his brother Mark.

When Paige (Olympia Valance) learns that Brennan (Scott McGregor) and Naomi (Morgana O'Reilly) are officially a couple, she is devastated and decides it is time to move on.

Meanwhile, Tyler is nursing his own private hurt over his feelings for Imogen Willis after discovering that she is in love with Daniel Robinson.

When Tyler makes a move on Paige, she stops him, insisting that she knows what he is up to and she won't be the consolation prize.

However, when Paige later discovers the extent of Brennan and Naomi's romance, she decides to go for it with Tyler in an attempt to bury her hurt. Is she making a mistake?

Paige makes a move on Tyler
Â© Channel Nine
Paige makes a move on Tyler

Paige and Tyler kiss
Â© Channel 5
Paige and Tyler kiss

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday March 17 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours fans can expect another crisis for Paige Smith next month when she is blackmailed into carrying out criminal activity.

Paige (Olympia Valance) finds herself backed into a corner when one of Erinsborough's dodgy new characters exploits her loyalty towards her half-brother Bailey Turner.

Olympia Valance as Paige Nova
Â© Channel 5
Olympia Valance as Paige Smith

The trouble begins when rebellious Bailey (Calen MacKenzie) steals a car from the local garage - unaware that the vehicle is already stolen thanks to Dennis Dimato's illegal car racket.

Paige steps in by handing the car over to the authorities and keeping Bailey out of trouble in the process, but Dimato's menacing associate Michelle Kim is furious over the loss of the vehicle.

Michelle is quick to inform Paige that she now owes a debt, before later forcing her hand by revealing that she has CCTV footage of Bailey stealing the car.

Calen Mackenzie as Bailey Turner in Neighbours
Â© Channel 5
Calen Mackenzie as Bailey Turner

Frightened that Michelle will expose Bailey's guilt, under-pressure Paige later offers to pay off the debt in instalments. However, canny Michelle has a better idea when she sees Paige's feisty attitude.

Deciding that Paige could be a useful member of her team, Michelle puts her to work selling stolen parts at the garage - leaving her with no choice but to agree. With Paige and Tyler Brennan now both caught up in the darker side of Erinsborough life, how will they cope?

Neighbours airs these scenes next week on Eleven in Australia and late May on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------


## melindakw1969

Paige seems to handle the "Dark side" of crime and this gives me an idea. Maybe Paige should put her tenacity to good use and join the police force so that she can help put these criminals away. Paige is young,clever and fit enough to join and her true love Mark could be her mentor!
Well the employment opportunities in Erinsborough are limited at best and I think she could do better than the coffee shop!

----------


## melindakw1969

Paige seems to handle the "Dark side" of crime and this gives me an idea. Maybe Paige should put her tenacity to good use and join the police force so that she can help put these criminals away. Paige is young,clever and fit enough to join and her true love Mark could be her mentor!
Well the employment opportunities in Erinsborough are limited at best and I think she could do better than the coffee shop!

----------

TaintedLove (11-05-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Paige seems to handle the "Dark side" of crime and this gives me an idea. Maybe Paige should put her tenacity to good use and join the police force so that she can help put these criminals away. Paige is young,clever and fit enough to join and her true love Mark could be her mentor!
> Well the employment opportunities in Erinsborough are limited at best and I think she could do better than the coffee shop!


I love that idea. Paige is wasted behind the counter of Harolds.

----------


## Topaz

That's a great idea! Her and Brennan can fight crime together!

----------

Summer8 (27-05-2015)

----------


## Summer8

yep they'd be good together

----------


## LostVoodoo

Loving that idea - although would Paige's temper stand in her way for becoming a cop?

----------


## Perdita

There is more heartbreak ahead for Neighbours' Paige Smith as she suffers rejection from both Brennan brothers next month. 

Paige (Olympia Valance) will grow fonder of Tyler in upcoming episodes as they continue to pretend that they are in a relationship.

Although Paige feels awkward lying to Mark about her fake relationship with his brother, she is unaware that Mark is trying to rekindle his relationship with Naomi.

After Paige bumps into a smartly dressed Mark, he confuses her even more when he suggests she take the lead with Tyler (Travis Burns) due to his lack of motivation.

Paige decides to make a go of it with Tyler
Â© Channel 5
Paige decides to make a go of it with Tyler

Mark's words give Paige an idea and she decides to play games with Tyler, arranging for an attractive girl named Hannah to turn up looking for a car wash.

Tyler is horrified when he realises Paige has set him up, having previously hoped she would do the car washes herself, but after he gets his own back on her, the pair join forces and wash the cars together.

The situation brings the two closer together once again but the moment is ruined when Tyler makes a pass at Paige, prompting her to back away. 

However, when Paige later discovers Brennan's smart attire earlier that day was for a date with Naomi, she is overcome with jealousy.

Paige arrives looking for Tyler
Â© Channel 5
Paige arrives looking for Tyler

Wanting to distract herself from her obvious feelings for Brennan, she texts Tyler to let him know they are back on again.

Paige then arrives at the garage hoping to revive her fling with Tyler, but is stunned to find him kissing Hannah. Has Paige missed her chance with both brothers?

Paige sees Tyler and Hannah kissing
Â© Channel 5
Paige sees Tyler and Hannah kissing

Tyler and Hannah are caught by Paige
Â© Channel 5
Tyler and Hannah are caught by Paige

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, June 1 on at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Paige Smith will be left heartbroken once again later this month when she is rejected by her ex-boyfriend Mark Brennan.

When Nate Kinski steps in to help Paige (Olympia Valance) and Tyler pay off dangerous Michael Coluzzi, it only serves to remind Paige just how complicated her personal life has become.

Although Tyler is relieved that their problems have eased for now, Paige struggles to share the same happiness and tells him that she wants out of their arrangement.

With everyone believing that the pair are in a relationship, Paige is adamant that it's time they parted ways, but they are unaware that their conversation has been overheard by a concerned Brennan (Scott McGregor).

Having only heard part of their chat, Brennan arrives at Paige's house later in order to offer his support over her problems with Tyler.

Paige tells Brennan how she feels
Â© Channel 5
Paige tells Brennan how she feels

Unfortunately, this only leads to more trouble as all of the feelings Paige has been trying to hide come to the surface and she tries to kiss Brennan.

Paige puts her heart on the line and tells Brennan that she wants to be with him and not Tyler, but he is forced to reject her due to his loyalty to his brother.

In the wake of her heartbreak and having been unable to tell Brennan the whole truth, Paige is true to her word and ends her arrangement with Tyler.

As Paige tells Tyler that their deal is off, she is unaware that she has left him just as devastated as she feels over Brennan. What does the future hold for them now?

Paige tries to kiss Brennan
Â© Channel 5
Paige tries to kiss Brennan

Brennan rejects Paige
Â© Channel 5
Brennan rejects Paige

Neighbours airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 23 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

lizann (14-06-2015), SoapsJSK (19-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

stick with tyler, mark don't know what or who he wants and keeps messing her about

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> stick with tyler, mark don't know what or who he wants and keeps messing her about


Spoiler said he was just being loyal to his brother.  Maybe he does want to be with her?  In any case, it's not fair for Paige to string Tyler along.  Better to be with no-one.

----------


## melindakw1969

Yes I think he is only being loyal to his brother without realising Paige and Tyler were a fake relationship in her eyes.
With Paige's birthday coming up I think that he might buy her a present or something as a token of his affection for her...Hopefully he will get back with her soon! Although the arrival of another brother will be cause for more distraction...grrr! Wake up Mark..Paige still loves you.

----------

Dazzle (15-06-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Yes I think he is only being loyal to his brother without realising Paige and Tyler were a fake relationship in her eyes.
With Paige's birthday coming up I think that he might buy her a present or something as a token of his affection for her...Hopefully he will get back with her soon! Although the arrival of another brother will be cause for more distraction...grrr! Wake up Mark..Paige still loves you.

----------


## gillyH1981

> Yes I think he is only being loyal to his brother without realising Paige and Tyler were a fake relationship in her eyes.
> With Paige's birthday coming up I think that he might buy her a present or something as a token of his affection for her...Hopefully he will get back with her soon! Although the arrival of another brother will be cause for more distraction..


Aaron is gay.

Mark doesn't buy her a present. Paige tries to get Lauren & Brad together.

----------


## melindakw1969

Lol I meant Aaron would be distracting for Mark....having another brother around would mean Mark will have less time to notice Paige still pining for him.
We all know Aaron is gay and probably a new love interest for Nate.
I know Paige is trying to get Brad and Lauren together and will probably use her birthday to get them to spend time together ( without Therese) My assumption of Mark buying Paige a birthday present was merely me hoping that he was friendly enough to give her something....flowers? Present? Birthday kiss?..sigh ;(

----------

badirene (16-06-2015), Dazzle (16-06-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Lol I meant Aaron would be distracting for Mark....having another brother around would mean Mark will have less time to notice Paige still pining for him.
We all know Aaron is gay and probably a new love interest for Nate.
I know Paige is trying to get Brad and Lauren together and will probably use her birthday to get them to spend time together ( without Therese) My assumption of Mark buying Paige a birthday present was merely me hoping that he was friendly enough to give her something....flowers? Present? Birthday kiss?..sigh ;(

----------


## melindakw1969

Geez Brennan.. your hands on Paige's torso in this photo are a bit close for a 6.30 timeslot..lol

----------


## gillyH1981

> Lol I meant Aaron would be distracting for Mark....having another brother around would mean Mark will have less time to notice Paige still pining for him.
> We all know Aaron is gay and probably a new love interest for Nate.
> I know Paige is trying to get Brad and Lauren together and will probably use her birthday to get them to spend time together ( without Therese) My assumption of Mark buying Paige a birthday present was merely me hoping that he was friendly enough to give her something....flowers? Present? Birthday kiss?..sigh ;(


Spoilers from TV Week for next week

*Tuesday, 23rd June
*Mark makes it clear to a heartbroken Paige that they can't ever get back together.

----------


## melindakw1969

Mark is dead to me!

----------


## Perdita

Feisty Neighbours character Paige Smith finds herself blackmailed next month when troublesome Jayden Warley decides to target her.

Jayden has a desperate crush on Paige (Olympia Valance), but knows that he doesn't stand a chance after being brutally rejected by her.

Jayden harasses Paige
Â© Channel 5
Jayden harasses Paige

Keeping watch on Paige regardless, creepy Jayden (Khan Oxenham) is intrigued when he realises that she appears to be embroiled in something dodgy.

Spotting the tell-tale signs that Paige and Tyler Brennan are involved in criminal activity, Jayden confronts the object of his affections and threatens to expose her secret.

Paige initially calls Jayden's bluff as he still doesn't know exactly what's going on. However, when he threatens to tip off the police with the details that he does know, Paige has to back down and tells him to name his price.

Knowing exactly what he wants, Jayden makes an indecent proposal to Paige - encouraging her to sleep with him in return for his silence. How will Paige react?

How will Paige react to Jayden's indecent proposal?
Â© Channel 5
How will Paige react to Jayden's demand?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, July 6 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Ramsay Street, Paige Smith's adoptive mother Mary will encourage her to leave Erinsborough.

Real Housewives of Melbourne star Gina Liano makes her first appearance on UK screens as Mary next week, shocking Paige by turning up on her 21st birthday.

Once they have begun to work through some difficult issues from their past, Mary is hopeful that Paige will join her when she flies back to Singapore.

Mary initially confides in Terese Willis (Rebekah Elmaloglou) about her hopes and Terese is extremely eager to encourage the idea, knowing that her husband Brad would spend much less time with his old flame Lauren Turner if Paige wasn't around.

Mary and Terese discuss Paige moving to Singapore
Â© Channel 5
Mary and Terese discuss Paige moving to Singapore

When Mary does pluck up the courage to invite Paige to come with her, it's just as Paige has learned that Tyler Brennan is going undercover to help the police bring down Dimato's illegal operation once and for all.

Scared that this will lead to her own wrongdoing and Bailey's car theft being exposed, Paige seriously considers fleeing Ramsay Street so that she doesn't have to face the repercussions. What will Paige decide?

Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, July 24 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

A reunion could be on the cards for on-off couple Paige Smith and Mark Brennan on Neighbours next week as they get passionate once again.

The pair have been apart since earlier in the year, but will decide to give into their feelings after Paige (Olympia Valance) pours her heart out.

The encounter comes following a tense time for Paige as she believes she is being stalked by Joey Dimato and struggles to relax.

Paige's anxiety will increase when she hears a noise in her back garden, but after going over to defend herself, quickly realises that it is actually Mark.

Mark explains that he came over to check up on her while off-duty, leaving Page touched at his kindness. However, her hopes of rekindling their romance are quickly dashed when Brennan coldly tells her he's merely doing his job, before leaving her alone. 

Annoyed, Paige marches over to Mark's house where she starts to confront him about their feelings for one another. After pouring her heart out, she takes the bull by the horns and kisses him. Will the pair be able to put the past behind them?

Paige and Brennan kiss
Â© Channel 5
Paige confronts Mark

Paige and Brennan kiss
Â© Channel 5
Paige pours her heart out to Mark

Paige and Brennan kiss
Â© Channel 5
Mark and Paige kiss

Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday August 10 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

----------

melindakw1969 (02-08-2015), SoapsJSK (11-08-2015), Summer8 (05-08-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

Paige and Mark split up for good in a few months.

Tyler tells Paige not to get her hopes up with Mark and tells her that Mark is not serious about her.

Tyler says he knows how Mark thinks. Tyler realises why Mark refuses to call Paige 'THE ONE', as he is not over Kate.

----------


## SoapsJSK

I hope this isn't true as Mark and Paige suit each other very well...I'd hope they take them to marriage and family life after as they make an exciting pair for the show...

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2015), melindakw1969 (13-08-2015), Summer8 (13-08-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Kate is dead and their relationship was never anything spectacular from his perspective..we mostly saw it from hers. It doesn't make a lot of sense that he would not feel cofident in a relationship with Paige.. after everything they have been through? Firstly he kind of cheats on her with Dakota..then he dumps Paige because they are too different ..then he dates Naomi ..then he starts pining a little for Paige ..then he splits with Naomi..then he gets back with Paige...things are going well and ...what suddenly he starts to feel like this relationship will not progress or is it more likely that Tyler ( the one who has been crushing on Paige) tells Paige Mark isn't that serious so that he might get a crack at her for himself?
Maybe Paige does get her hopes up and Tyler only says something out of concern for her?
Mark and Paige are good...why ruin it?  

Seriously... the writers have written Mark as a pillar of society and law enforcement, a clean freak on the home front and now they want us to see him as a rotten Romeo because he is still not over Kate....... I don't buy it , Mark is more rational than that!

I think maybe it is a way to write out the character of Paige as I think there are rumours that Olympia Valance wants to leave the show....Paige will probably "break up" with him because he is afaid of committment and she will head off to Singapore to get away from him.

Of course if one daughter leaves that opens the door for Piper to come home...lol

----------


## melindakw1969

Kate is dead and their relationship was never anything spectacular from his perspective..we mostly saw it from hers. It doesn't make a lot of sense that he would not feel cofident in a relationship with Paige.. after everything they have been through? Firstly he kind of cheats on her with Dakota..then he dumps Paige because they are too different ..then he dates Naomi ..then he starts pining a little for Paige ..then he splits with Naomi..then he gets back with Paige...things are going well and ...what suddenly he starts to feel like this relationship will not progress or is it more likely that Tyler ( the one who has been crushing on Paige) tells Paige Mark isn't that serious so that he might get a crack at her for himself?
Maybe Paige does get her hopes up and Tyler only says something out of concern for her?
Mark and Paige are good...why ruin it?  

Seriously... the writers have written Mark as a pillar of society and law enforcement, a clean freak on the home front and now they want us to see him as a rotten Romeo because he is still not over Kate....... I don't buy it , Mark is more rational than that!

I think maybe it is a way to write out the character of Paige as I think there are rumours that Olympia Valance wants to leave the show....Paige will probably "break up" with him because he is afaid of committment and she will head off to Singapore to get away from him.

Of course if one daughter leaves that opens the door for Piper to come home...lol

----------

Dazzle (13-08-2015), maxxy (20-11-2015), SoapsJSK (13-08-2015), Summer8 (13-08-2015)

----------


## meagan82

I am still thinking Tyler and Paige get together I was thinking maybe the abuse that Tyler went through brings him and Paige together .... maybe Mark steps aside using Kate as a excuse when he sees their chemistry? ?

----------


## gillyH1981

> I am still thinking Tyler and Paige get together I was thinking maybe the abuse that Tyler went through brings him and Paige together .... maybe Mark steps aside using Kate as a excuse when he sees their chemistry? ?


Think Imogen & Tyler will get back together. 

According to Tim Phillipps, we are going to see a fiercer side to Daniel. So he could become violent/aggressive.

Upcoming spoilers reveal that Daniel could be moving into No. 24. As Mark wants a new housemate to help pay rent. Think this is were we will see a fierce side to Daniel which Tim mentioned. I think Daniel may get agressive/violent and start hitting Imogen. With Daniel living at No. 24, Tyler will could start to see a change in Daniel's behaviour. Tyler could then tell Imogen that he has been through the same thing with his dad. If Imogen confides in Tyler, this could bring them closer and they get back together.

----------


## gillyH1981

delete

----------


## gillyH1981

> I think maybe it is a way to write out the character of Paige as I think there are rumours that Olympia Valance wants to leave the show....Paige will probably "break up" with him because he is afaid of committment and she will head off to Singapore to get away from him.



Olympia is not leaving. She has said she will be leaving when her 3 year contract ends. She still has another 2 years on the show.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Paige and Mark split up for good in a few months.
> 
> Tyler tells Paige not to get her hopes up with Mark and tells her that Mark is not serious about her.
> 
> Tyler says he knows how Mark thinks. Tyler realises why Mark refuses to call Paige 'THE ONE', as he is not over Kate.


Mark has not mentioned Kate or visited her grave in a while I think he is over her

----------

badirene (14-08-2015), Dazzle (13-08-2015), Sparklydee (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Think Imogen & Tyler will get back together. 
> 
> According to Tim Phillipps, we are going to see a fiercer side to Daniel. So he could become violent/aggressive.
> 
> Upcoming spoilers reveal that Daniel could be moving into No. 24. As Mark wants a new housemate to help pay rent. Think this is were we will see a fierce side to Daniel which Tim mentioned. I think Daniel may get agressive/violent and start hitting Imogen. With Daniel living at No. 24, Tyler will could start to see a change in Daniel's behaviour. Tyler could then tell Imogen that he has been through the same thing with his dad. If Imogen confides in Tyler, this could bring them closer and they get back together.


Sorry, but I find the theory that Daniel would get violent with Imogen ridiculous!  The writers would really lose my respect if his character did such a u-turn.  Yes, Daniel could change and become less laid-back and more moody and cynical, but to go from a peace-loving hippy to a wife-beater in a couple of months just isn't possible if the writers have any sense at all.  :Nono: 

I think there's some wishful thinking going on here...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

badirene (14-08-2015), maxxy (20-11-2015), Mirjam (19-08-2015), Sparklydee (23-09-2015), Summer8 (16-08-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> Mark has not mentioned Kate or visited her grave in a while I think he is over her


Kate has been mentioned a lot over the past few months.  in episodes to be shown in October, Mark & Tyler have been talking and Tyler finds out why Mark won't call Paige 'the one'. 

I will type up the script which a fan found on set while doing the Neighbours Tour.

----------


## gillyH1981

delete

----------


## gillyH1981

> Sorry, but I find the theory that Daniel would get violent with Imogen ridiculous!  The writers would really lose my respect if his character did such a u-turn.  Yes, Daniel could change and become less laid-back and more moody and cynical, but to go from a peace-loving hippy to a wife-beater in a couple of months just isn't possible if the writers have any sense at all. 
> 
> I think there's some wishful thinking going on here...


It isn't ridicolous. Tim said we would see a different side to Daniel. we have already seen he is capable of hitting someone. It could take one word to set him off.

----------


## Dazzle

> It isn't ridicolous. Tim said we would see a different side to Daniel. we have already seen he is capable of hitting someone. It could take one word to set him off.


You said:




> I think Daniel may get agressive/violent and start hitting Imogen.


which is a very different kettle of fish to hitting another man once under severe provocation.  

If you'd said Daniel might strike Imogen in a fit of temper, I'd have said it was extremely unlikely, but I suppose anybody can act out of character when very stressed.  However, your wording implied spousal abuse, which is a systematic form of control, dominance and agression and is not something the very decent Daniel's capable of - even if his character becomes "fiercer".

I'd be sorely tempted to stop watching Neighbours if something so ridiculous happened.  :EEK!:

----------

badirene (14-08-2015), maxxy (20-11-2015), Mirjam (19-08-2015), Sparklydee (23-09-2015)

----------


## lizann

more likely believe imogen hitting daniel than him hitting her

----------

badirene (14-08-2015), Dazzle (13-08-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> more likely believe imogen hitting daniel than him hitting her


Tim said Daniel has a dark side and that he was a bully at school. He said Daniel will soon show a more fierce side.

Daniel has already hit Josh for no reason.

With Daniel moving into No.24 in the next few months, Tyler will start to see a change in his behaviour and realise he is hitting Imogen and since Tyler went throw the same thing with his dad, he will see the signs. 

Imogen will then confide in Tyler and they will grow close and get back together.

I'm wondering when Paige and Mark split up, if they will hook Daniel & Paige up. They did kiss last year. They always revisit previous storylines.

----------


## meagan82

Daniels darker side was when he hit Josh wasn't it ? Also his ongoing attitude to Josh ?... which was really him falling out of love with Amber ? I still think they have invested a lot of time in Tyler and Paige ...I think the story line will bring them  (Paige and Tyler) together .... or are you saying you know and what your saying isn't theory?

----------


## Dazzle

> Tim said Daniel has a dark side and that he was a bully at school. He said Daniel will soon show a more fierce side.
> 
> Daniel has already hit Josh for no reason.
> 
> With Daniel moving into No.24 in the next few months, Tyler will start to see a change in his behaviour and realise he is hitting Imogen and since Tyler went throw the same thing with his dad, he will see the signs.


I forgot about Daniel saying he used to be a bully at school, but there's still no way Neighbours are going to turn a regular character (and an important legacy character at that) into an abuser - because he'd then be irredeemable.  Yes, he it's possible he could lose his temper and accidentally hit Imogen during a row, but even that's highly unlikely.  There's no way he's going to turn into a man who habitually beats his girlfriend!

He didn't hit Josh for no reason as you state.  He'd not long found out Josh had slept with his fiance, plus Josh was flaunting his relationship with Danni - who killed Imogen's father - in front of Imogen.  I'd say Daniel was highly provoked and had kept his temper in check for longer than most would in that situation.




> Daniels darker side was when he hit Josh wasn't it ? Also his ongoing attitude to Josh ?... which was really him falling out of love with Amber ? I still think they have invested a lot of time in Tyler and Paige ...I think the story line will bring them  (Paige and Tyler) together .... or are you saying you know and what your saying isn't theory?


The thing you need to remember Meagan is that gillyH1981 likes to state her flights of fantasy as fact, so take what she says with a large pinch of salt unless it's backed up by official sources.

I agree that if Tyler's going to get together with a regular character who's currently in a relationship, it's a lot more likely to be Paige than Imogen.  Tyler and Imogen liked each other but it was never anything stronger.

----------

badirene (17-08-2015), ILTPandN (20-08-2015), meagan82 (17-08-2015), Mirjam (19-08-2015), Summer8 (19-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Further to gillyH1981's obsession with Daniel becoming "fierce" and starting to knock Imogen about, I've had a look back at the spoiler in question:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...117#post827117

Tim Phillips states"_"I'm really pleased with the storylines that are coming up for Daniel.  He's always been such a bright and cheery character, but he's had knock  after knock recently and he's finally reaching a point where he's  standing up for himself.

"He's also about to get together with Imogen - there's a lot of love from the audience for those two!"_

Nowhere does Tim imply that Daniel will become violent, just that he'll start to stand up for himself more.  If there are any official sources that say anything different, please provide links gilly.

----------

badirene (17-08-2015), Mirjam (19-08-2015), Perdita (16-08-2015), Summer8 (19-08-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

deleted

----------


## gillyH1981

> Daniels darker side was when he hit Josh wasn't it ? Also his ongoing attitude to Josh ?... which was really him falling out of love with Amber ? I still think they have invested a lot of time in Tyler and Paige ...I think the story line will bring them  (Paige and Tyler) together .... or are you saying you know and what your saying isn't theory?


That dark side is giong to come up again in upcoming storylines. As Daniel ends up moving into No. 24 with Tyler, Mark and Aaron. Tyler will notice the changes in Daniel's behaviour, as he went through the same thing with his Dad.

I tweeted Tim and said if that if the storyline is going were I think it is, then Imogen will end up regretting getting with Daniel. Tim favourited my tweet.

----------


## Summer8

> That dark side is giong to come up again in upcoming storylines. As Daniel ends up moving into No. 24 with Tyler, Mark and Aaron. Tyler will notice the changes in Daniel's behaviour, as he went through the same thing with his Dad.
> 
> I tweeted Tim and said if that if the storyline is going were I think it is, then Imogen will end up regretting getting with Daniel. Tim favourited my tweet.


show us the tweet Gilly!!!!!!

----------

badirene (20-08-2015), Mirjam (19-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> show us the tweet Gilly!!!!!!


I just had a look for you Summer, and Gilly's telling the truth about the tweet:

https://twitter.com/NeighboursSpoil/...10963181887488

However, it doesn't prove anything except that Tim Phillips likes a tweet about Imogen regretting being with Daniel.  It doesn't even prove that Imogen _will_ regret being with Daniel, let alone that he'll start hitting her.  The only reliable source are the official spoilers.

Going by that twitter feed, it looks like Gilly's latest Neighbours obsession is Tyler and Imogen.  If that's the case we won't hear the end of it until well after one of them leaves the show (which is what happened with Mark and Kate).  :Wal2l: 

I guess only time will tell if Gilly's right about Daniel abusing Imogen or not...

----------

badirene (20-08-2015), Mirjam (19-08-2015), Perdita (19-08-2015)

----------


## meagan82

I match that obsession and raise it  with a gut feeling Paige and Tyler will be sitting in a tree ki..S's. .ING ;) lol

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), tammyy2j (20-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I match that obsession and raise it  with a gut feeling Paige and Tyler will be sitting in a tree ki..S's. .ING ;) lol


I think so too

Tyler felt strongly for Paige and still does more so that he ever did for Imogen

----------

Dazzle (20-08-2015), ILTPandN (20-08-2015), lizann (20-08-2015), meagan82 (20-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm also reluctantly coming to the conclusion that Paige and Tyler might end up together.  I really wanted her and Mark back together but, now that they are, their old chemistry seems absent to me.  I'm wondering if their relationship is deliberately being written as low key because it's not going to last?

I do think this toing and froing between two brothers is a bit distasteful though...

----------

ILTPandN (20-08-2015), lizann (20-08-2015), tammyy2j (21-08-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> I'm also reluctantly coming to the conclusion that Paige and Tyler might end up together.  I really wanted her and Mark back together but, now that they are, their old chemistry seems absent to me.  I'm wondering if their relationship is deliberately being written as low key because it's not going to last?
> 
> I do think this toing and froing between two brothers is a bit distasteful though...


I suppose it is looking like this might happen, but I don't really want it to.  And I agree about the toing and froing.  If they were going to get Tyler and Paige together I'd rather they hadn't got her back together with Mark first.  I'm still not that keen on Paige at the moment but actually think her and Tyler would have been quite sweet together - but now she's back with Mark, I'd really prefer for Tyler to eventually get over Paige and find someone new (perhaps a new character not yet on the show).

----------

badirene (21-08-2015), Dazzle (20-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I suppose it is looking like this might happen, but I don't really want it to.  And I agree about the toing and froing.  If they were going to get Tyler and Paige together I'd rather they hadn't got her back together with Mark first.  I'm still not that keen on Paige at the moment but actually think her and Tyler would have been quite sweet together - but now she's back with Mark, I'd really prefer for Tyler to eventually get over Paige and find someone new (perhaps a new character not yet on the show).


I totally agree with all your points.  :Smile:

----------

badirene (21-08-2015), ILTPandN (20-08-2015), Summer8 (27-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I'm also reluctantly coming to the conclusion that Paige and Tyler might end up together.  I really wanted her and Mark back together but, now that they are, their old chemistry seems absent to me.  I'm wondering if their relationship is deliberately being written as low key because it's not going to last?
> 
> I do think this toing and froing between two brothers is a bit distasteful though...


Yes this time around Mark and Paige have no chemistry

----------

badirene (21-08-2015), Dazzle (21-08-2015), ILTPandN (21-08-2015), lizann (06-09-2015), Summer8 (05-09-2015)

----------


## meagan82

Yes I agree, I was hoping if Tyler and Paige were the end game she would notice before being with mark or at least her herself felt no chemistry with mark..... I'm guessing the writers will have us wanting #teamtyler by the time they actually do get them together ..After warming them together with the Tyler/father drama .... Paige will hide her feelings ...because.... well because  she has done the both brother thing, she will be worried what people think .....maybe they will eventually introduce a new girl to Tyler maybe the lady from the back seat of the car;)  she will  be the one that makes Paige jealous and realize her feelings ..... but this girl will probably be one we will dislike enough that we all want ..Tyler and Paige as end game .... or ....then again ....I could be completely wrong and Tyler thinks hey I once went to paint ball with a chick who wanted to .....then didn't want to .... and we haven't spoke to since ... yep I am going for her again ;)

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2015), ILTPandN (21-08-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> Yes I agree, I was hoping if Tyler and Paige were the end game she would notice before being with mark or at least her herself felt no chemistry with mark..... I'm guessing the writers will have us wanting #teamtyler by the time they actually do get them together ..After warming them together with the Tyler/father drama .... Paige will hide her feelings ...because.... well because  she has done the both brother thing, she will be worried what people think .....maybe they will eventually introduce a new girl to Tyler maybe the lady from the back seat of the car;)  she will  be the one that makes Paige jealous and realize her feelings ..... but this girl will probably be one we will dislike enough that we all want ..Tyler and Paige as end game .... or ....then again ....I could be completely wrong and Tyler thinks hey I once went to paint ball with a chick who wanted to .....then didn't want to .... and we haven't spoke to since ... yep I am going for her again ;)


Hannah Durham the girl who Tyler was kissing in the car was only a guest for 1 episode.

Tyler and Imogen have spoken a lot since they broke up. As Daniel moves into No. 24 and his new storyline kcks off with him getting violent/agressive. Imogen will be spending a lot of time at No. 24 and as Tyler went through the same thing with his dad, he will start to notice the change in Daniel's attitude and Imogen will end up confiding in him and they will grow closer and get back together.

----------


## Dazzle

> Tyler and Imogen have spoken a lot since they broke up. As Daniel moves into No. 24 and his new storyline kcks off with him getting violent/agressive. Imogen will be spending a lot of time at No. 24 and as Tyler went through the same thing with his dad, he will start to notice the change in Daniel's attitude and Imogen will end up confiding in him and they will grow closer and get back together.


Gilly - if this is just rumour or speculation please make that clear.  Otherwise, include the source of the spoiler (with links if possible).

It's against forum rules to post fake spoilers.

----------

ScorpioStar (22-08-2015), Summer8 (27-08-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> Gilly - if this is just rumour or speculation please make that clear.  Otherwise, include the source of the spoiler (with links if possible).
> 
> It's against forum rules to post fake spoilers.


They are not fake spoilers. It is confirmed in a script that Mark is looking for a new housemate to help pay rent. Daniel & Tyler come up with a plan. Daniel will be moving into No.24 soon. This happens in episode 7228 on 7th October. 

A fan managed to take a photo of a script when they did the Neighbours Tour in July.

----------


## gillyH1981

*Make or break!
A fight between Paige and Mark leaves an eager Tyler waiting to swoop.*

Tyler's been waiting for the perfect moment to come between Paige and Mark and it seems the time has finally arrived! When the new couple get into an argument that could tear them apart, Tyler lurks in the background, secretly hoping they split for good!

Now that Paige and Mark are finally together, it's only natural they begin to enjoy a few double dates!

When Sonya (Eve Morey) invites the two lovebirds over for lunch, so Toadie (Ryan Moloney) can get to know Paige (Olympia Valance) better, they can't say no.

The get-together quickly becomes a very dull affair for Paige, who is totally uninterested in the topics of conversation: real estate and superannuation.

Bored out of her brain, Paige decides to send Tyler a text, beggign him to rescue her.

Naturally, Tyler's over the moon he's been chosen as Paige's saviour.

"Tyler kind of takes advantage of the situation," Travis admits. "He thinks it's the first step towards a blossoming relationship."

When Paige tells Mark there's been an emergency and she has to take off, Mark understands but is visibly disappointed.

When he comes home later to find her hanging out on the couch with a smug Tyler, he can't believe his eyes!

"Paige justs wants to be friends and hang out," Travis explains. "Tyler sees it as her being into him because she'd rather be with him than Mark!"

Mark questions his girlfriend as to why she didn't come back to the lunch. Paige is forced to admit the truth - she was desperately bored and asked Tyler to bail her out.

As Mark and Paige argue, Tyler listens in the hallway. He's hoping this will be the argument to spark the begining of the end.

Will Tyler be in luck?

*Credit: Soap Extra 3rd September 2015*

----------


## Dazzle

> They are not fake spoilers. It is confirmed in a script that Mark is looking for a new housemate to help pay rent. Daniel & Tyler come up with a plan. Daniel will be moving into No.24 soon. This happens in episode 7228 on 7th October. 
> 
> A fan managed to take a photo of a script when they did the Neighbours Tour in July.


The major part of the post I was talking about was your story about Daniel getting violent with Imogen, and her and Tyler getting closer as a result.  Is there a reliable source for that or is it just speculation on your part?  You need to clarify as you're causing confusion amongst readers of this forum.

Also, hearsay about a photo of a script is not a reliable source - especially since you provide no evidence of it.

----------

badirene (07-09-2015), Mirjam (07-09-2015), Summer8 (09-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> The major part of the post I was talking about was your story about Daniel getting violent with Imogen, and her and Tyler getting closer as a result.  Is there a reliable source for that or is it just speculation on your part?  You need to clarify as you're causing confusion amongst readers of this forum.
> 
> Also, hearsay about a photo of a script is not a reliable source - especially since you provide no evidence of it.


I have seen the script. A fan managed to take a photo of Travis Burns script when they did the Neighbours Tour in July. The episode the script refers to is episdoe 7228 on October 7th. if you want to see the scripts, sign up to the ************** forum and check out this link.

http://www.**************.com/forum/...ighbours-tour/

Why can't I post a link to  the Neighbours fans forum? When I do, I get these **** and the link doesn't work.

----------


## Dazzle

> I have seen the script. A fan managed to take a photo of Travis Burns script when they did the Neighbours Tour in July. The episode the script refers to is episdoe 7228 on October 7th. if you want to see the scripts, sign up to the ************** forum and check out this link.
> 
> http://www.**************.com/forum/...ighbours-tour/
> 
> Why can't I post a link to  the Neighbours fans forum? When I do, I get these **** and the link doesn't work.


LInks to that site appear to have been banned by this forum's administrators for some reason.  I think this is the screenshot of that script you're talking about**:



Assuming the script's real, the only thing it proves is that Mark is looking for a new housemate and it looks like Daniel could be interested.  

I can only assume from your continued evasion of my questions about Daniel getting violent with Imogen that it was just wishful thinking on your behalf.  I'll be more than happy to be proved wrong if you do have evidence.

----------

badirene (08-09-2015), Mirjam (08-09-2015), Summer8 (09-09-2015), TaintedLove (08-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> I think this is the screenshot of that script you're talking about**:


The script is real. there is 3 pages to that script. one of the pages reveal that paige tells Tyler about what Mark said in a conversation, that he is not serious about Paige and Tyler won't tell Paige why Mark refuses to call Paige 'the one'.

Here's the full script:




> Loc. Ext. garage - Morning 2
> Daniel, Paige, Tyler, N/S passers-by
> *
> TYLER LEARNS MARK’S AFTER A HOUSEMATE; PAIGE IS HURT WHEN TYLER IMPLIES MARK’S NOT SERIOUS ABOUT HER*
> 
> Daniel’s tinkering on some cars, helping Tyler out.
> 
> *1. Daniel
> *.. Mum would’ve loved me to become a mechanic and for a while I thought about it.
> ...

----------

TaintedLove (08-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Yes, I believe that script is real because it sounds authentic.  So it proves Daniel's likely to move into the Brennan house and Tyler's stirring things between Mark and Paige.

----------

ILTPandN (09-09-2015), Summer8 (09-09-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Sneaky...lol

Hmm script implies Steph was going to work in the garage and now maybe not?
Tyler and Daniel seem to have become buddies.... TYler is a bad boy and me thinks he may corrupt Daniel..lol

Paige shouldn't listen to Tyler....

Tyler needs to back off from Paige!

as I said..Hmmmmm lets see what happens.

----------


## Summer8

> Yes, I believe that script is real because it sounds authentic.  So it proves Daniel's likely to move into the Brennan house and Tyler's stirring things between Mark and Paige.


but still doesnt mention anything about Daniel getting violent with Imogen.....

----------

badirene (11-09-2015), Dazzle (09-09-2015), ILTPandN (09-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> Sneaky...lol
> 
> Tyler and Daniel seem to have become buddies.... TYler is a bad boy and me thinks he may corrupt Daniel..lol


This was a scene in episode 7120 that Daniel tells Imogen that he used to be a bully.


> IMOGEN: How are you feeling about it all?
> DANIEL: I think I'd be more able to forgive myself if I didn't have a history.
> IMOGEN: A history?
> DANIEL: I used to be a bully. I had a bit of a bad temper.
> IMOGEN: I'd never have picked that.
> DANIEL: I didn't like who I was, so I changed. You're the first person down here that I've told that to. I haven't thought about it for years but the old me resurfaced last night â and it scared me.
> Imogen encourages him not to let the incident change how he sees himself, but to focus on Amber and the baby instead.


They are going to bring this storyline up again in the coming months.

----------


## Summer8

> This was a scene in episode 7120 that Daniel tells Imogen that he used to be a bully.
> 
> They are going to bring this storyline up again in the coming months.


But where does it say he gets violent with Imogen??

----------

badirene (11-09-2015), Dazzle (09-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But where does it say he gets violent with Imogen??


I don't think we're going to get an answer...

----------

badirene (11-09-2015), Mirjam (10-09-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

I wouldn't want to see Scott and Charlene's son portrayed as violent, and I don't think that would happen.

----------

badirene (11-09-2015), Dazzle (10-09-2015)

----------


## meagan82

That was from when he hit Josh.  ??  Even if they say it will be revisited maybe like the person he use to bully turns up with a revenge or just even as a regular?

----------

badirene (11-09-2015), Dazzle (10-09-2015), ILTPandN (10-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Gilly seems to have taken Tim Phillips' "dark" quote and spun it into something totally different to what he meant.  Here's part of an interview dated 20th March 2015 (so bear in mind this was six months ago):




> *Daniel is a really nice guy, but would you like to explore a darker side to him?*
> Yes I would and for the last few episodes I have filmed, we have been exploring a much darker side to him. This is very advanced for the UK but we are doing stuff at the moment where we find out that Daniel has a bullying past. This is really cool and it explains why he is so good now. He just decided one day that he doesn't want to be this guy because he saw how it was affecting people, so he became ultra good.
> 
> The plan from my point of view is to try and meet somewhere in the middle and not always be so good and maybe have a bit of Paul Robinson in him. If it works, they said they would write more stuff for me like that, so we shall see.


Meagan82 is right that Tim was talking about when Daniel hit Josh.

The bit I've underlined is interesting.  Tim would like Daniel to be a bit more like Paul Robinson at times, so we could potentially see him become less idealistic and happy, and more cynical and manipulative.  I'm quite sure he wasn't thinking of Daniel beating up Imogen though lol.  Even Paul's never gone that far... 

Taken from: http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/s14/...pnQ9PoQjUUtr3p

----------

badirene (11-09-2015), ILTPandN (10-09-2015), Mirjam (10-09-2015), Summer8 (10-09-2015)

----------


## Summer8

> Gilly seems to have taken Tim Phillips' \\"dark\\" quote and spun it into something totally different to what he meant.  Here's part of an interview dated 20th March 2015 (so bear in mind this was six months ago):
> 
> 
> 
> Meagan82 is right that Tim was talking about when Daniel hit Josh.
> 
> The bit I've underlined is interesting.  Tim would like Daniel to be a bit more like Paul Robinson at times, so we could potentially see him become less idealistic and happy, and more cynical and manipulative.  I'm quite sure he wasn't thinking of Daniel beating up Imogen though lol.  Even Paul's never gone that far... 
> 
> Taken from: http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/s14/neighbours/interviews/a636399/neighbours-tim-phillipps-on-daniels-future-he-has-a-darker-side.html#~pnQ9PoQjUUtr3p


Yes it seems quite unlikely that someone like Daniel would do that, his personality would have to change drastically to match that assumption,,, come on GILLY show us this evidence........
Yes Dazzle I would like to see that different side to Daniel, with being a little bit more like Paul, interesting for his character  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (10-09-2015), ILTPandN (10-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes it seems quite unlikely that someone like Daniel would do that, his personality would have to change drastically to match that assumption,,, come on GILLY show us this evidence........


I suppose it could happen if Daniel had a serious head injury and had a temporary personality transplant as a result.  Or maybe he could develop a brain tumour like his Uncle Paul...

----------

badirene (11-09-2015), ILTPandN (10-09-2015), Summer8 (11-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

*Paige turns
Is Ms Smith getting jiggy with the wrong Brennan bro?*

When it comes to the handsome Brennan brothers, is there really a wrong choice? Well maybe, as it becomes more and more obvious Paige and Mark might not be that suited to each other after all. Will this lead Paige to decide Tyler could be the right sibling for her?

It's not a good fornight for Tyler when Ben leaves to garage doors unlocked and loads of tools along with the muscly mechanic's bikes are stolen. What a disaster!

A sympathetic Paige wants to help her mate and suggests they search for the person responsible for the theft by thinking like a criminal. After dealings with Dimato, both of them have lots of experience on that score!

So when they look through the website MyStuffForSale, they find Tyler's bikes - and that leads them to the seller. Paige thinks quickly and manages to con the guy into giving her the serial and VIN numbers. which she can then pass on to Mark and the cops so they can make an arrest. Go, team!

Tyler's so pleased at the result, he gets a bit too caught up in the moment thanking Paige and then impulsively giving her a big old kiss!

She's stunned and demands to know if he has feelings for her. Realising that he has to come clean, Ty admits the brunette barista has been giving him the impression she's into him - and the feeling is definitely mutual. 

Paige immediately denies the accusation and turns to Amber to talk it all through. After downloading to her sister, the sexy Smith is left with food for thought when Amber admits Paige is natutally flirty and might have given Tyler the wrong idea.

After setting Tyler straight that her heart is with his big brother, things become pretty awkward.

It gets more difficult when Mark asks Paige to give Ty a job after the garage is bought by Lucas and Lucas isn't sure about keeping on someone with Tyler's reputation - leaving Paige uncomfortable.

She refuses to employ Tyler and thinking he must have put Mark up to it, confront Tyler...

The lad denies it and the atmosphere between them is left strained but they can't ignore their easy rapport for long and soon enough the pair seem to have put Tyler's faux pas behind them and slipped back into their usual happy banter.

In contrast, it's all very stiff and formal between Paige and her actual fella, Mark. When concerned Amber captures the two relationships on camera and then shows the visual evidence to Paige, the confused cafe worker is one again forced to deny there's anything between her and Tyler. 

Hmm, is she protesting too much? Should she actually be with the other Brennan brother?

*What happens next?*
Paige starts to doubt her feelings as Mark wants to move forward...
*
Source: All About Soap UK magazine*

----------


## melindakw1969

Bloody Tyler needs to rack off!

----------


## gillyH1981

> Bloody Tyler needs to rack off!


Paige and Mark split up soon.

----------


## Dazzle

> Paige and Mark split up soon.


Source?

----------


## Sparklydee

This is all in your head, you have no source to back it up!

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

> This is all in your head, you have no source to back it up!


Paige and Mark do break up for good. It happens in the next few weeks. More detailed spoilers will be posted when the next issue of TV Soap goes online on Monday.

----------


## Dazzle

> Paige and Mark do break up for good. It happens in the next few weeks. More detailed spoilers will be posted when the next issue of TV Soap goes online on Monday.


Assuming that's true, you can't possibly know they won't get back together somewhere down the line.  You might well be right but at the moment it's guesswork not fact.

----------

SoapsJSK (26-09-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

I actually meant the stuff about Daniel hitting Imogen

----------

Dazzle (23-09-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I actually meant the stuff about Daniek hitting Imogen


Yes, what you said applies to both scenarios.

----------

ILTPandN (24-09-2015), Sparklydee (23-09-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Paige is growing bored and disinterested in Mark

----------


## lellygurl

> Paige is growing bored and disinterested in Mark


AGREEE!! Even I'M finding them boring... I think they're a hot couple, but I think that a leaf has more spark than them! LOL

----------

tammyy2j (05-10-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

> Paige is growing bored and disinterested in Mark


AGREEE!! Even I'M finding them boring... I think they're a hot couple, but I think that a leaf has more spark than them! LOL

----------


## Perdita

..

----------

Mirjam (03-10-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

Perdita, why is this in the Paige thread. it's about Naomi not Paige, so should be in the Naomi thread.

----------


## ScorpioStar

> Perdita, why is this in the Paige thread. it's about Naomi not Paige, so should be in the Naomi thread.


Hi gillyH1981,

I think it's quite obvious that Perdita has accidentally posted information concerning Naomi in a thread about Paige.

Since this appears to be the case, I would suggest you, in the future, politely suggest to Perdita that perhaps they meant to post the above information to another thread and not this one.

There is, honestly, no need to be rude. 

Thank you.

----------

badirene (03-10-2015), Dazzle (03-10-2015), ILTPandN (04-10-2015), MiriBee (11-10-2015), Perdita (03-10-2015), Sparklydee (04-10-2015)

----------


## ScorpioStar

(repeat)

----------


## Dazzle

> There is, honestly, no need to be rude.


Well said!  :Smile:

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

Totally agree. I've seen gilly pull people up for spelling Neighbours wrong on the fanatics page on FB, and not in a joke way. He/She also consistently and rudely loves to put people down and gets annoyed if someone dare get a fact about Neighbours wrong. There's a way to say things, and you're totally wrong gilly, sorry.

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), Dazzle (03-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015), ScorpioStar (04-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Totally agree. I've seen gilly pull people up for spelling Neighbours wrong on the fanatics page on FB, and not in a joke way. He/She also consistently and rudely loves to put people down and gets annoyed if someone dare get a fact about Neighbours wrong. There's a way to say things, and you're totally wrong gilly, sorry.


Good first post!  :Smile:

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## ScorpioStar

Who is Admin?

Am wanting to report Gilly to him/her.

----------


## ScorpioStar

Who is Admin?

Am wanting to report Gilly to him/her.

----------


## Perdita

> Who is Admin?
> 
> Am wanting to report Gilly to him/her.


Siobhan is the moderator, Norman Bates owns the site

----------


## gillyH1981

For starters, I wasn't rude to anyone. I just pointed out that perdita posted in the wrong thread.  Being rude is using abusive language. I did not use abusive language.

----------


## Perdita

> For starters, I wasn't rude to anyone. I just pointed out that perdita posted in the wrong thread.  Being rude is using abusive language. I did not use abusive language.



Synonyms of Â´rudeÂ´
1. *uncivil, unmannerly, curt, brusque, impertinent*,* impudent*, saucy, pert, fresh. 1, 3. See boorish. 2. unrefined, uncultured, uncivilized, uncouth, coarse, vulgar, rough. 6. See raw. 8. rustic, artless. 9. stormy, fierce, tumultuous, turbulent.

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), Dazzle (04-10-2015), ILTPandN (04-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), MiriBee (11-10-2015), ScorpioStar (05-10-2015), Sparklydee (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Synonyms of Â´rudeÂ´
> 1. *uncivil, unmannerly, curt, brusque, impertinent*,* impudent*, saucy, pert, fresh. 1, 3. See boorish. 2. unrefined, uncultured, uncivilized, uncouth, coarse, vulgar, rough. 6. See raw. 8. rustic, artless. 9. stormy, fierce, tumultuous, turbulent.


One definition of rude behaviour is an inability
or unwillingness to conform to the social
norms or etiquette  of a society or group eg
soap forum???

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), Dazzle (04-10-2015), ILTPandN (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## ILTPandN

I'm fairly new here and don't use facebook so don't know anything much about what's happened/going on - so don't know if I should comment here, but I just think it's a shame if people are upsetting other people.

We're all Neighbours/soap fans so should try to be nice (and respect other people's opinions, agree to disagree, etc).

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), Dazzle (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I'm fairly new here and don't use facebook so don't know anything much about what's happened/going on - so don't know if I should comment here, but I just think it's a shame if people are upsetting other people.


This is such a nice forum so it's a shame there's a small minority who spoil it for others. Unfortunately, Gilly has a long history of this type of behaviour (and not just on this forum) so needs to be called out on it.

Someone was really rude to me on a H&A thread yesterday.  There's just no excuse for it.   :Thumbsdown:

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), ILTPandN (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I agree about people spoiling forums.  I don't believe it's fair to punish some but not others though.

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), ILTPandN (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Perdita

This forum is a great forum, most members are friendly, helpful, courteous to others and non judgemental and tolerant.  Some of the older threads provided a lot of help to some who came here with personal problems and issues and they were given sound advice and guidance by some on here.  I know we all have different personalities but should still be able to comment on posts without being rude, condescending or patronising.  Rant over  :Big Grin:

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), Dazzle (04-10-2015), ILTPandN (04-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (04-10-2015), tammyy2j (05-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> This forum is a great forum, most members are friendly, helpful, courteous to others and non judgemental and tolerant.  Some of the older threads provided a lot of help to some who came here with personal problems and issues and they were given sound advice and guidance by some on here.  I know we all have different personalities but should still be able to comment on posts without being rude, condescending or patronising.  Rant over


Nice rant!  :Big Grin:   :Thumbsup:

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), ILTPandN (04-10-2015), maidmarian (04-10-2015), Perdita (04-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> Totally agree. I've seen gilly pull people up for spelling Neighbours wrong on the fanatics page on FB, and not in a joke way. He/She also consistently and rudely loves to put people down and gets annoyed if someone dare get a fact about Neighbours wrong. There's a way to say things, and you're totally wrong gilly, sorry.


Yes and God forbid u contradict her and/or suggest Kate might not come back lol she has deleted my comments on that page more than once.

----------

badirene (05-10-2015), Dazzle (05-10-2015), Perdita (05-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Mark was saying he is in his 30s and Paige only her early 20s is this correct as I thought they were near enough the same age

----------


## binky321

Paige only celebrated her 21st birthday a few weeks back when she had that costume party & when her adopted mum turned up in July & Mark is somewhere in his early 30's it has been stated before

----------

Dazzle (05-10-2015), ILTPandN (06-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I suppose it could happen if Daniel had a serious head injury and had a temporary personality transplant as a result.  Or maybe he could develop a brain tumour like his Uncle Paul...


That serious head injury has just happened 😀 so who knows?!

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2015), ILTPandN (11-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> That serious head injury has just happened 😀 so who knows?!


Very true!  :Big Grin: 

Although I still can't see Daniel becoming a full-on domestic abuser even with a serious head injury.  Possibly accidentally hitting Imogen, or as a one-off, but not a serial abuser.

----------

ILTPandN (11-10-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

If nothing else, I really wouldn't want Daniel to turn into an abuser.   I don't think Neighbours would do that to Scott and Charlene's son....?

----------

Dazzle (11-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> If nothing else, I really wouldn't want Daniel to turn into an abuser.   I don't think Neighbours would do that to Scott and Charlene's son....?


I don't either, even with a change of personality due to a head injury.  Hopefully Daniel's dark period will be temporary as I like his refreshingly optimistic outlook on life.

----------

ILTPandN (12-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> Very true! 
> 
> Although I still can't see Daniel becoming a full-on domestic abuser even with a serious head injury.  Possibly accidentally hitting Imogen, or as a one-off, but not a serial abuser.


Exactly. I don't think he'll hit her at all tbh. But maybe that's just because I don't want Gilly to be right! 😛

----------

badirene (12-10-2015), Dazzle (12-10-2015), ILTPandN (12-10-2015), ScorpioStar (12-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But maybe that's just because I don't want Gilly to be right! 😛


I wouldn't worry about that lol. We all speculate, predict and make wishes about the future of our favourite soaps and characters. The law of averages states some of it will come true.  If people shamelessly gloat about occasionally getting it right, it just makes them look foolish.

----------

ILTPandN (13-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I wouldn't worry about that lol. We all speculate, predict and make wishes about the future of our favourite soaps and characters. The law of averages states some of it will come true.  If people shamelessly gloat about occasionally getting it right, it just makes them look foolish.


Very true-but if Kate ever comes back I'll have to leave this forum as I couldn't cope

----------


## Sparklydee

> I wouldn't worry about that lol. We all speculate, predict and make wishes about the future of our favourite soaps and characters. The law of averages states some of it will come true.  If people shamelessly gloat about occasionally getting it right, it just makes them look foolish.


Very true-but if Kate ever comes back I'll have to leave this forum as I couldn't cope 😀

----------


## Dazzle

> Very true-but if Kate ever comes back I'll have to leave this forum as I couldn't cope 😀


I'll be joining you!  :Big Grin:

----------


## gillyH1981

> I suppose it could happen if Daniel had a serious head injury and had a temporary personality transplant as a result.





> That serious head injury has just happened 😀 so who knows?!


predicted this storyline with Daniel months ago. The punch has a big affect on him. It affects his behaviour and vision.

Some people didn't want to believe it would happen. I told you so.

Daniel nearly ended up punching Amber in today's Aus episode.

Aaron sees Daniel's uncharacteristic behaviour. So Daniel may try to hit Aaron as well.

----------


## Dazzle

See my above post about shameless gloating...

----------

badirene (13-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> See my above post about shameless gloating...


Lol Dazzle  however let's just remind Gilly that in the spoilers posted it suggests that Paul is responsible for Daniel's behaviour and Aaron wants revenge. Paul, not the head injury. So it looks like Paul's dodgy dealings and behaviour catch up with him as Aaron outs him. Bet Daniel will not touch Imogen (in a violent manner). He only almost punched Amber because he is jumpy after being assaulted.

----------

badirene (13-10-2015), Dazzle (13-10-2015), ILTPandN (13-10-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> See my above post about shameless gloating...


Lol Dazzle 😀 however let's just remind Gilly that in the spoilers posted it suggests that Paul is responsible for Daniel's behaviour and Aaron wants revenge. Paul, not the head injury. So it looks like Paul's dodgy dealings and behaviour catch up with him as Aaron outs him. Bet Daniel will not touch Imogen (in a violent manner). He only almost punched Amber because he is jumpy after being assaulted.

----------


## Dazzle

> Lol Dazzle �� however let's just remind Gilly that in the spoilers posted it suggests that Paul is responsible for Daniel's behaviour and Aaron wants revenge. Paul, not the head injury. So it looks like Paul's dodgy dealings and behaviour catch up with him as Aaron outs him. Bet Daniel will not touch Imogen (in a violent manner). He only almost punched Amber because he is jumpy after being assaulted.


Well said, Sparkly.  :Smile: 

Gilly specifically said Daniel's turn to the dark side (and Tim Phillips himself was the one who predicted this) would involve him repeatedly beating up Imogen, which Tyler would notice (given his experience of abuse), causing them to grow closer and fall for each other.  

There's nothing even vaguely approaching that in the current spoilers and Tyler's still deeply in love with Paige. So there's absolutely no justification for any gloating, shameless or otherwise.

As for trying to compare Daniel nearly hitting Amber because he's jumpy to the predicted systematic abuse of Imogen...  :Wal2l:

----------

badirene (13-10-2015), ILTPandN (13-10-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> *Brad's guilty impulse
> As Brad gets closer to Terese again will it ruin his relationship with Lauren?*
> 
> With the flames closing in and the smoke overwhelming, Brad was forced to make the desperate decision to save Lauren from the fire and leave Terese to burn. Could Brad's (Kip Gamblin) impossible choice somehow bring him and Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) closer together - and tear Brad and Lauren (Kate Kendall) apart?
> 
> Brad's affair with his high-school sweetheart divided Ramsay Street and was the final nail in the coffin in his marriage to Terese.
> 
> When Brad was faced with a split-second decision in the chaos of the school inferno, his decision to rescue Lauren showed where is heart really lies. Now, in the light of day and with Terese recovering from severe burns, Brad is consumed with guilt about choosing his mistress over his wife.
> 
> ...


Paige needs to grow up and stay out of Brad and Terese's marriage and relationship just like Lauren

----------

badirene (13-10-2015), CuriousCase (14-10-2015), Dazzle (14-10-2015), ILTPandN (13-10-2015), lizann (13-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Lol Dazzle 😀 however let's just remind Gilly that in the spoilers posted it suggests that Paul is responsible for Daniel's behaviour and Aaron wants revenge. Paul, not the head injury. So it looks like Paul's dodgy dealings and behaviour catch up with him as Aaron outs him. Bet Daniel will not touch Imogen (in a violent manner). He only almost punched Amber because he is jumpy after being assaulted.


Scary that he nearly hurt Amber though.  I hope he doesn't hit anyone anyway.

----------

ILTPandN (13-10-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> Well said, Sparkly. 
> 
> There's nothing even vaguely approaching that in the current spoilers and Tyler's still deeply in love with Paige. So there's absolutely no justification for any gloating, shameless or otherwise.
> 
> As for trying to compare Daniel nearly hitting Amber because he's jumpy to the predicted systematic abuse of Imogen...


I'm glad it seems like Daniel won't turn abusive....  :Smile:  Obviously we can't know for sure but it doesn't look like that's going to happen.  And it does seem like Paige is the only girl he wants (not what I want - I want him to find someone better and who isn't dating his brother but whether I like it or not, that's how it is for now).




> Paige needs to grow up and stay out of Brad and Terese's marriage and relationship just like Lauren


THIS!!! I'm getting more and more fed-up with Paige.  And what a cheek warning Terese off her own husband - yet Paige was more than happy to try and split that marriage up and interfere then! 




> Scary that he nearly hurt Amber though.  I hope he doesn't hit anyone anyway.


From what I've read he didn't mean to hit her (and didn't even know it was her) and was, like Dazzle says, jumpy after his assault and I guess for a split second thought he was being attacked again.  I agree - I hope he doesn't hit anyone.

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015)

----------


## lizann

paige has outstayed for far too long she needs to leave so annoying a character

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015), ILTPandN (14-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I think Paige is great!

----------


## NeighboursNutty

Paige is thoroughly unlikable. Very selfish does what is best for her and disguises it as concern for others.

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015), ILTPandN (14-10-2015)

----------


## binky321

I don't mind Paige personally, from her POV she's loving having her real parent's back together who are new to her life and is protecting their new relationship - she's harboured a dream of a family unit for herself for years and it's a dream scenario for her. 
I do feel she has been unfair to Terese quite a few times however and has stirred things. 

I don't mind her with Mark but don't want her to come between Mark & Tyler though, hope Tyler ends his interest in her after the fire.

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015), ILTPandN (14-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

I liked Paige a lot at first, but she's gone right down in my estimation.  Her smugness when it was agreed Brad should come and stay with them made me a bit queasy.  :Sick:

----------

ILTPandN (14-10-2015)

----------


## binky321

Yes I agree with that I thought that situation was completely unfair on Amber who was railroaded  by Paige into agreeing for Brad to stay Lauren shouldn't of even put her into that situation.

----------

badirene (21-10-2015), Dazzle (14-10-2015), ILTPandN (14-10-2015), tammyy2j (14-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes I agree with that I thought that situation was completely unfair on Amber who was railroaded  by Paige into agreeing for Brad to stay Lauren shouldn't of even put her into that situation.


Agreed.  I posted about my annoyance on the Brad Willis thread.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

binky321 (14-10-2015), ILTPandN (14-10-2015)

----------


## millieq8

> I liked Paige a lot at first, but she's gone right down in my estimation.  Her smugness when it was agreed Brad should come and stay with them made me a bit queasy.


Yes! Paige used to be a more relaxed character but now they're writing her in as some nosey, selfish, annoying character.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (14-10-2015), ILTPandN (14-10-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

The Paige/Tyler/Mark love triangle is definitely not over. It's just the begining.

Paige says she won't hurt Mark. Famous last words.

Paige will realise the feelings she has for Tyler are romantic and will end it with Mark and get with Tyler.

The look on Paige's face after Tyler told her he's moving on pretty much confirmed that Paige does have feelings for him. They will drag this storyline out a few more weeks and build up the sexual tension between them. 

I think the Tyler/Paige/Mark love triangle will be resolved during the cliffhanger in December. It has been said that someone will have a life or death situation. With Dennis Dimato & Michell Kim coming back in December, I reckon they are coming back for revenge. I think it will be Tyler who's life will be in danger and Paige will finally confess her love for him.

----------


## ILTPandN

> The Paige/Tyler/Mark love triangle is definitely not over. It's just the begining.
> 
> Paige says she won't hurt Mark. Famous last words.
> 
> Paige will realise the feelings she has for Tyler are romantic and will end it with Mark and get with Tyler.
> 
> The look on Paige's face after Tyler told her he's moving on pretty much confirmed that Paige does have feelings for him. They will drag this storyline out a few more weeks and build up the sexual tension between them. 
> 
> I think the Tyler/Paige/Mark love triangle will be resolved during the cliffhanger in December. It has been said that someone will have a life or death situation. With Dennis Dimato & Michell Kim coming back in December, I reckon they are coming back for revenge. I think it will be Tyler who's life will be in danger and Paige will finally confess her love for him.


Why can't Neighbours take a break from love triangles!

If this really is true about Paige leaving Mark for Tyler (I hope it isn't but maybe you're right), it doesn't bode well for Tyler and Mark's relationship - especially after today's (UK) episode where Mark tells Paige he loves her!

----------

badirene (22-10-2015), Ruffed_lemur (22-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...especially after today's (UK) episode where Mark tells Paige he loves her!


I haven't seen the episode yet, but she didn't exactly look thrilled about that in the trailer...

----------

ILTPandN (21-10-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

Double post.

----------


## ILTPandN

> I haven't seen the episode yet, but she didn't exactly look thrilled about that in the trailer...


Not sure whether to keep talking about the episode until you've seen it?

----------


## Ames449

I hope they don't go that way either. I really enjoy the Brennan brothers dynamic that is developing. If Tyler and Paige get together I can't see Mark being okay with it. I also don't know why Tyler would do that to his brother. It makes him not very likeable as a character that he keeps trying to poach his brother's girlfriend

----------

ILTPandN (21-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Not sure whether to keep talking about the episode until you've seen it?


Don't worry.  I'm going to watch it soon and won't read any more of this thread until afterwards.  :Smile:

----------

ILTPandN (21-10-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> I hope they don't go that way either. I really enjoy the Brennan brothers dynamic that is developing. If Tyler and Paige get together I can't see Mark being okay with it. I also don't know why Tyler would do that to his brother. It makes him not very likeable as a character that he keeps trying to poach his brother's girlfriend


This is absolutely everything I think too.  Agree with everything you've said.

ETA.  Beginning to realise however that they might indeed be getting together.  Just hope Neighbours work out a way to salvage the brothers relationship (not quite sure how!).

----------


## gillyH1981

> Why can't Neighbours take a break from love triangles!
> 
> If this really is true about Paige leaving Mark for Tyler (I hope it isn't but maybe you're right), it doesn't bode well for Tyler and Mark's relationship - especially after today's (UK) episode where Mark tells Paige he loves her!


Saying I love you doesn't mean they will stay together. both of them will realise they love each other as friends. They are NOT IN love with each other.

----------

indigodance (22-10-2015)

----------


## melindakw1969

Paige and Mark have said I love you to each other..Tyler has finally realized he needs to back off. Just because they are friends doesn't  mean they can flirt  or for  him to pine for her. Get your own girlfriend Tyler!!!

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2015)

----------


## indigodance

Bit hard for Tyler to get a girl friend with such a limited cast ... they could bring in some more supporting cast to expand the story lines a bit .... if they kept them virtual, they wouldn't have to pay the extra salaries.   They seem to work to a tight budget (considering some of the actors like Naiomi don't seem to change their clothes too often and she is supposed to love clothes)...  the men can get a way with it but the ladies seem to keep the same old wardrobe.

----------

binky321 (22-10-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

> Paige and Mark have said I love you to each other..Tyler has finally realized he needs to back off. Just because they are friends doesn't  mean they can flirt  or for  him to pine for her. Get your own girlfriend Tyler!!!


I always thought Tyler and Imogen would work out well. But clearly not. Obviously having him pining over Paige makes more sense...

----------


## millieq8

> Saying I love you doesn't mean they will stay together. both of them will realise they love each other as friends. They are NOT IN love with each other.


I have just had enough with the way you deliver your comments. Although I can see where you're coming from, you literally can't be SO certain. "both of them will realise"- No! Stop! You don't know anything yet, neither do we.

----------

Dazzle (22-10-2015), Mirjam (22-10-2015), ScorpioStar (23-10-2015)

----------


## millieq8

> Saying I love you doesn't mean they will stay together. both of them will realise they love each other as friends. They are NOT IN love with each other.


I have just had enough with the way you deliver your comments. Although I can see where you're coming from, you literally can't be SO certain. "both of them will realise"- No! Stop! You don't know anything yet, neither do we.

----------


## Dazzle

> Saying I love you doesn't mean they will stay together. both of them will realise they love each other as friends. They are NOT IN love with each other.


 After seeing yesterday's episodes where Mark and Paige declared their love, I'm positive Mark's completely  in love with Paige.  I'm less positive about her, although she sounded sincere but slightly less enthusiastic.  I'm a bit more hopeful they'll stay together now; it's going to do irreparable harm to Mark and Tyler's relationship if  the latter manages to split them.

I think anyone who thinks Mark isn't in love with Page after enthusiastically announcing_ "I'm so in love with you it makes me crazy!"_ is fooling themselves.  If they break up, I think it'll be Paige's decision, not Mark's.

(BTW, I mentioned yesterday that the trailer made it seem as if Paige wasn't happy that Mark loves her.  That was a sly bit of editing because it's not how the scene went down.  There was a split-second when Paige looked unsure, but she seemed genuinely happy that Mark loves her.  She may just have been teasing him for a moment.)

----------

Perdita (22-10-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I have just had enough with the way you deliver your comments. Although I can see where you're coming from, you literally can't be SO certain. "both of them will realise"- No! Stop! You don't know anything yet, neither do we.


If you (or anyone else) feels a post is out of order, you can use the triangle with an exclamation mark at the bottom of the post to report it to the moderator.  Fake spoilers are against the rules, and comments that state opinion as fact could be seen by some as fake spoilers (especially if requests for a source are ignored).

Obviously I wouldn't suggest reporting someone who does it accidentally, but some posters make a habit of it leading to lots of confusion for others.

----------

Mirjam (22-10-2015), Perdita (22-10-2015)

----------


## indigodance

I think Paige is too immature emotionally to know what she wants.  Yes, she's got a big mouth and attitude - but watching the scenes unfold where she manipulated Brad and Lauren - and put Terese in a bad light all the time - she is only thinking what she wants and not the long term consequences.  How many times has she gone in with that nasty attitude full guns blazing then has to back track cos she got it wrong .... if anything she looks like a younger version of Terese at times (without the maturity of hindsight) ....  She gets a sulk on if she cant get her way and then try's to make her way come about .... usually with some poor sod suffering the consequences of her actions.

----------


## LauBuch

> I think Paige is too immature emotionally to know what she wants.  Yes, she's got a big mouth and attitude - but watching the scenes unfold where she manipulated Brad and Lauren - and put Terese in a bad light all the time - she is only thinking what she wants and not the long term consequences.  How many times has she gone in with that nasty attitude full guns blazing then has to back track cos she got it wrong .... if anything she looks like a younger version of Terese at times (without the maturity of hindsight) ....  She gets a sulk on if she cant get her way and then try's to make her way come about .... usually with some poor sod suffering the consequences of her actions.


I totally agree with this. She started off as such a promising character, but as soon as they made her a manipulator and criminal, her maturity level has just dropped.

----------


## Sparklydee

> I totally agree with this. She started off as such a promising character, but as soon as they made her a manipulator and criminal, her maturity level has just dropped.


Yes, I totally agree-and spoilers aren't making it sound as if she'll get much better. I really want Terese to tear massive strips off her and leave her in tears-Terese has no obligation to put up with her attitude anymore, she doesn't have to keep the peace for Brad's sake.

----------


## LauBuch

> Yes, I totally agree-and spoilers aren't making it sound as if she'll get much better. I really want Terese to tear massive strips off her and leave her in tears-Terese has no obligation to put up with her attitude anymore, she doesn't have to keep the peace for Brad's sake.


I already love Terese, but I would love her even more if she did! She had evidence that Paige is nasty, not to mention the whole stolen car ring thing, but no one listened to her, told her she was just being paranoid, even saint Susan.
And reading that Paige confronts Terese because Brad offers to help her just...no! 
The way they have made Susan react to this has really disappointed me. I didn't expect her to turn her back on Lauren, but I thought she'd show more disapproval to Lauren and more support for Terese. 
But yeah, Paige needs to be brought down a peg or two. Unless they take her back to how she use to be, I won't be bothered by her leaving.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Saying I love you doesn't mean they will stay together. both of them will realise they love each other as friends. They are NOT IN love with each other.


They're clearly not just friends.  Friends with benefits perhaps!

----------


## Sparklydee

> Bit hard for Tyler to get a girl friend with such a limited cast ... they could bring in some more supporting cast to expand the story lines a bit .... if they kept them virtual, they wouldn't have to pay the extra salaries.   They seem to work to a tight budget (considering some of the actors like Naiomi don't seem to change their clothes too often and she is supposed to love clothes)...  the men can get a way with it but the ladies seem to keep the same old wardrobe.


Bring back Courtney for him, seeing as she's his girlfriend in real life! 😀

----------


## gillyH1981

Behind the scenes of the fire.

----------


## muzzy01

> Bit hard for Tyler to get a girl friend with such a limited cast ... they could bring in some more supporting cast to expand the story lines a bit .... if they kept them virtual, they wouldn't have to pay the extra salaries.   They seem to work to a tight budget (considering some of the actors like Naiomi don't seem to change their clothes too often and she is supposed to love clothes)...  the men can get a way with it but the ladies seem to keep the same old wardrobe.


Yep I have said it before, the fashions on this show leave a lot to be desired!!!

----------


## gillyH1981

*Fanning the flames
Paige's memories of the fire and her concerns over her parents' relationship prompt her to reconnect with a past love.*

The stress of her father, Brad's decision to move back in with Terese to help her recuperate from the burns she sustained in the fire has left Paige rocked to think that the blossoming relationship between Brad and her mother, Lauren, is over.

When Mark unwittingly ignores her plight, Paige is so bereft that she experiences terrifying flashbacks of being trapped in the school fire.

Paige shuts out his concerns for her, so Mark asks Tyler to get through to her, reasoning that their shared experience during the inferno will help Paige to open up. Concerned to see Paige taking out her angst on a punching bag, Tyler reaches out to her. When Paige accidentally punches him, she's so shocked that she blurts out her heartache, including her misgivings about what transpired between her and Tyler when they were trapped in the elevator during the fire, a conversation that led to the end of their friendship.

As Tyler finally understands her pain, their bond is re-established but before anything can happen, Mark interrupts, pleased to learn that Paige is seeking counselling for her problems.

However, Paige's efforts to get past her problems are dealt another blow when Lauren reveals that she and Brad have officially broken up so Brad can prioritise his family with Terese. Upset to think that her parents will never be together, Paige visits Brad hoping to talk sense into him and make him see he's hurting Lauren.

When Terese and Imogen overhear the conversation, their fears that Paige will affect a Brad/Lauren reconcillation prompts Imogen to openly wonder if Brad and Terese will ultimately reconcile. When Brad sidesteps the question, only admitting that he's confused by the whole situation, Paige is given renewed hope that her parents still have a chance at a future. Now that her own friendship with Tyler is back on solid ground, Paige also contemplates what the future holds for her and if it includes romance with Mark.

*Credit: TV Soap 5th November 2015*

----------


## gillyH1981

Sounds like Paige & Tyler's experience trapped in the lift together during the fire, will eventually bring them together.

 Just like Imogen & Daniel's shared experience stuck down the well, eventually brought them together. Daniel said nothing would happen with Imogen, as he loved Amber. Daniel & Amber then broke up as they realised it wasn't working between them. Imogen & Daniel then got together not long after.

Looks like the same will happen with Tyler & Paige over the next few months. Paige has said nothing will happen with Tyler, as she loves Mark. I think the more time she spends with Tyler, as their shared the same experience trapped in the lift, it will bring them closer and eventually they will get together.

----------


## tammyy2j

Paige needs to stop pushing Lauren and Brad together

----------

Dazzle (29-10-2015), lizann (29-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

It does seem wrong if Brad gets back with Terese due to an accident.  Could be taken as sympathy.

----------


## Sparklydee

> It does seem wrong if Brad gets back with Terese due to an accident.  Could be taken as sympathy.


Terese needs to get better and chuck him out back to Lauren's so she can start a better life for herself without him.

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

> Paige needs to stop pushing Lauren and Brad together


x20! I use to love her character, but I really don't like what they've done with her

----------


## indigodance

I think Paige is a bit old with all this getting her parents back together stuff - shes 21 for gods sake !!! and what the hell does she intend doing with the rest of her life ... part time coffee shop waitress .... when she was brought into the programme it seemed she had some positive determination, but she has turned into a sullen pubescent pre-teen wanting her own way all the time and kicking off if she cant get it.  I guess having a rich (alternative) mum in Singapore she doesn't need to work.... she really is turning into a childish spoilt brat. She needs to get a life and let others lives theirs (and its not with the Brennan boys either).  Even Amber and Imogen have got a bit more sense of the future for all their woes...... ok ... rant over .........

----------

daisy_boo (30-10-2015), LauBuch (30-10-2015), NeighboursNutty (30-10-2015), Sparklydee (30-10-2015)

----------


## NeighboursNutty

Totally agree indigodance. Just watched today's Aus episode, Paige is unbelievable!!! How can anyone be so unaware of everyone else? Why hasn't anyone lamped her one?

----------


## Sparklydee

> Totally agree indigodance. Just watched today's Aus episode, Paige is unbelievable!!! How can anyone be so unaware of everyone else? Why hasn't anyone lamped her one?


Did u see the "unmissable drama" bit where she is at Terese's complaining that "dad was here for hours today." What a spoilt brat, hope Terese tells her where to go. Ur right, someone should lamp her! 😀

----------


## gillyH1981

Mark needs to hurry and dump Paige. She's selfish, spoiled & immature child. When Paige doesn't get her own way she manipulates things for her own selfish reason and doesn't care about how it would affect Imogen, Josh, Amber & Piper. Paige accused Terese of trashing Harold's with no proof. I bet she didn't even apologise to Terese. 

Do Imogen, Josh, Amber & Piper know that Paige tried to get Brad & Lauren together by manipulating them to spend time together to plan her birthday party?

Paige lied to Mark for months after being involved in the stolen car racket. She lied to him about being in a relationship with Tyler.

I wonder if Paige still has the video on her phone of Jayden doing his business behind a tree, after she fed him strawberries laced with laxatives, which she used to blackmail him with if he told the cops about her illegal activities. I wonder if this Paige/Jayden blackmail thing will mentioned again.

----------


## NeighboursNutty

> Did u see the "unmissable drama" bit where she is at Terese's complaining that "dad was here for hours today." What a spoilt brat, hope Terese tells her where to go. Ur right, someone should lamp her! 😀


I know can she even hear herself when she speaks? Well it looks like her dream of Lauren and Brad getting together is going to be crushed.

----------


## NeighboursNutty

> Did u see the "unmissable drama" bit where she is at Terese's complaining that "dad was here for hours today." What a spoilt brat, hope Terese tells her where to go. Ur right, someone should lamp her! 😀


I know can she even hear herself when she speaks? Well it looks like her dream of Lauren and Brad getting together is going to be crushed.

----------


## NeighboursNutty

> Mark needs to hurry and dump Paige. She's selfish, spoiled & immature child.


Agree they are an odd couple esp since Mark is quite serious but Paige is rather vapid.

----------


## NeighboursNutty

> Mark needs to hurry and dump Paige. She's selfish, spoiled & immature child.


Agree they are an odd couple esp since Mark is quite serious but Paige is rather vapid.

----------


## Dazzle

> I know can she even hear herself when she speaks? Well it looks like her dream of Lauren and Brad getting together is going to be crushed.


I think Brad and Lauren will end up together, although we might have months of tedious "will they, won't they" drama first.  The Neighbours team haven't taken this storyline this far for Brad to end up back with Terese permanently.  I just hope Terese is strong enough not to want Brad back if he offers.

----------


## Sparklydee

> I think Brad and Lauren will end up together, although we might have months of tedious "will they, won't they" drama first.  The Neighbours team haven't taken this storyline this far for Brad to end up back with Terese permanently.  I just hope Terese is strong enough not to want Brad back if he offers.


Yes, I think Terese will send Brad away once she's better and he can work on re-building things with Lauren.  He will stay long enough to bond with Josh, Imogen and Piper again.  If he is true to form then he'll want Terese back when he sees that she is having a great life without him-which I hope she does, she deserves it 😀 I think it is being written this way so as not to make it seem like Lauren and Paige have got what they want too easily and at the expense of others.

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> After seeing yesterday's episodes where Mark and Paige declared their love, I'm positive Mark's completely  in love with Paige.  I'm less positive about her, although she sounded sincere but slightly less enthusiastic.  I'm a bit more hopeful they'll stay together now; it's going to do irreparable harm to Mark and Tyler's relationship if  the latter manages to split them.
> 
> I think anyone who thinks Mark isn't in love with Page after enthusiastically announcing_ "I'm so in love with you it makes me crazy!"_ is fooling themselves.  If they break up, I think it'll be Paige's decision, not Mark's.
> 
> (BTW, I mentioned yesterday that the trailer made it seem as if Paige wasn't happy that Mark loves her.  That was a sly bit of editing because it's not how the scene went down.  There was a split-second when Paige looked unsure, but she seemed genuinely happy that Mark loves her.  She may just have been teasing him for a moment.)


I think you're right about Mark, he does love her and she loves him but not as strongly maybe?  She's always been attracted to Tyler and I think that might bring Paige and Mark to an end sooner or later.  I like Paige and Mark but they're so different, such opposite personalities.

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Yes, I think Terese will send Brad away once she's better and he can work on re-building things with Lauren.  He will stay long enough to bond with Josh, Imogen and Piper again.  If he is true to form then he'll want Terese back when he sees that she is having a great life without him-which I hope she does, she deserves it 😀 I think it is being written this way so as not to make it seem like Lauren and Paige have got what they want too easily and at the expense of others.


Terese still loves Brad whatever she does.

----------


## Sparklydee

> Terese still loves Brad whatever she does.


Of course she does, she has been married to him for 20 years, those feelings won't go away overnight. I hope she will be strong enough though to realise that they can't go back and that Brad loves Lauren, so she can send him back to her with dignity and begin a new chapter in her life.

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2015)

----------


## NeighboursNutty

I reallly want to see Terese with Paul, something tells me they would be good together. She is strong yet not as sanctimonious as some of Ramsey St residents and he seems to have genuine respect for her as a person.

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Not sure Paul can cope with strong independant women... he has had plenty relationships with those and none of them have worked out

----------

Ruffed_lemur (03-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Of course she does, she has been married to him for 20 years, those feelings won't go away overnight. I hope she will be strong enough though to realise that they can't go back and that Brad loves Lauren, so she can send him back to her with dignity and begin a new chapter in her life.


I don't think Brad loves Lauren, he likes the ego boost she gives him 

Does Paige ever apologise to Terese, she blamed her for trashing the store cafÃ© and warms her off her own husband after the fire  :Angry:

----------


## Sparklydee

> I don't think Brad loves Lauren, he likes the ego boost she gives him 
> 
> Does Paige ever apologise to Terese, she blamed her for trashing the store cafÃ© and warms her off her own husband after the fire


Yes you are probably right. I'd like to see how he copes when all the drama settles down and they are just living an ordinary life-he'd probably get bored and look across the road again.

Paige has not yet apologised to Terese and I doubt she ever will.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Not sure Paul can cope with strong independant women... he has had plenty relationships with those and none of them have worked out


That's true.  I think it may have worked with Naomi if she hadn't wanted to leave though.  He was letting her be herself, then started all the controlling behaviour before she went.

----------


## maidmarian

> Not sure Paul can cope with strong independant women... he has had plenty relationships with those and none of them have worked out


Probably not now?.
But he is getting older and sometimes
men do change and make surprising choices
then ? Quite different from earlier partners!

----------

Dazzle (03-11-2015), Perdita (03-11-2015)

----------


## gillyH1981

Tyler's feelings for Paige resurface in a few weeks when he hears about Paige & Mark's troubles.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Tyler's feelings for Paige resurface in a few weeks when he hears about Paige & Mark's troubles.


I don't think his feelings ever went away

----------


## Perdita

Something interesting: 



TV Week

----------

binky321 (10-11-2015), Dazzle (10-11-2015), eni294 (10-11-2015), ILTPandN (10-11-2015), millieq8 (13-11-2015), shaine1811 (10-11-2015), Summer8 (10-11-2015), tammyy2j (11-11-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

I'm confused!  The article talks about Mark hoping Michelle will lead him to Dimato... but he already got Dimato, who will I guess be released from prison around the same time as Michelle.

Or does Mark hope Michelle will spill the beans on further crimes so that Dimato can go back to prison?  Also, would Mark actually be allowed to be so involved in this case (whether he wants to or not)?  So close to home with both Paige and Tyler involved.

Separately, I have to say that I don't actually care that much whether or not Paige gets rescued!

----------


## Sparklydee

> I'm confused!  The article talks about Mark hoping Michelle will lead him to Dimato... but he already got Dimato, who will I guess be released from prison around the same time as Michelle.
> 
> Or does Mark hope Michelle will spill the beans on further crimes so that Dimato can go back to prison?  Also, would Mark actually be allowed to be so involved in this case (whether he wants to or not)?  So close to home with both Paige and Tyler involved.
> 
> Separately, I have to say that I don't actually care that much whether or not Paige gets rescued!


Lol I agree-but no doubt she will get rescued by some knight in shining armour or other. Maybe Dimato has escaped from prison? Typical Paige, rushing in arrogantly, all guns blazing. If a cop advises you not to meet a known criminal, then of course you arrange to meet them alone at night without back-up. You do if you're 21, spoilt and stupid like Paige, I guess 😀

----------

binky321 (10-11-2015), ILTPandN (11-11-2015)

----------


## sagittarius10

You would think Michelle would also want revenge on Tyler as well and not just Paige.

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015), Summer8 (10-11-2015), tammyy2j (11-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I hope Paige is ok.

----------

millieq8 (11-11-2015)

----------


## binky321

> You would think Michelle would also want revenge on Tyler as well and not just Paige.


I would have thought so too given he was the one who did the undercover sting to the Police on them not Paige after grassing them up to Mark, she just helped rescue Tyler from them, there's probably more to this than what that article says...  :Ponder:

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015)

----------


## Rowdydog12

The writers should remember that Mark is only a Constable so he should be only doing pleb police work.... He is acting as if he is a Detective !!!! Oh and where is his police partner ??

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015), ILTPandN (11-11-2015), millieq8 (13-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I would have thought so too given he was the one who did the undercover sting to the Police on them not Paige after grassing them up to Mark, she just helped rescue Tyler from them, there's probably more to this than what that article says...


Maybe they knock Paige out then use her phone to text Tyler to lure him into their trap....

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I hope Paige is ok.


Oh, I'd say she is-she's supposed to get attacked on 2 December (Christmas Day episode I think) but is mentioned in spoilers for the Aussie season finale on 4 December 😀

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-11-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

Paige is like a bad smell, nothing keeps her from coming back.
Too harsh?  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I use to like her, but they totally destroyed her character. I don't doubt she'll be ok though, with a character like Paige I would be shocked if they killed her off.

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015)

----------


## millieq8

Who knows, maybe when she's knocked out she will wake up normal again?

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Paige and Lauren should take a long break to see Mason and Bailey

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015), ILTPandN (11-11-2015), indigodance (11-11-2015), lizann (11-11-2015), millieq8 (13-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I think Paige and Lauren should take a long break to see Mason and Bailey


m
Ha ha! A VERY long break! 😂

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015), millieq8 (13-11-2015), tammyy2j (16-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I think Paige and Lauren should take a long break to see Mason and Bailey


No!  Just bring Mason and Bailey back.

----------

Summer8 (12-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> No!  Just bring Mason and Bailey back.


Maybe they will come back for Lou's fake funeral. I love how ridiculous Neighbours is sometimes! 😀

----------

ILTPandN (11-11-2015), millieq8 (13-11-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

> I think Paige and Lauren should take a long break to see Mason and Bailey


Yes! I am growing really tired of them, especially Lauren's blatant disregard of everyones feelings. I wouldn't mind if Mason came back though, he wasn't the greatest actor, but just as his character started settling down they shipped him off. 
Was never a big fan of Bailey though

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015)

----------


## ILTPandN

> I think Paige and Lauren should take a long break to see Mason and Bailey


Yes, please.  A very long break would be very welcome!  They can take Brad with them too.

Yes, I agree that Tyler would surely be more of a target than Paige - but as others here have said perhaps he will be more involved than we know from the spoilers (hopefully not just as a rescue-Paige mission together with Mark...).

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015), millieq8 (13-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No!  Just bring Mason and Bailey back.


 they may not want to see lauren after her taking up with brad and amber will be gone

----------


## lizann

> No!  Just bring Mason and Bailey back.


 they may not want to see lauren after her taking up with brad and amber will be gone

----------


## Sparklydee

> they may not want to see lauren after her taking up with brad and amber will be gone


Amber apparently goes to Queensland-so Lauren and Paige could go to visit her and the baby. I'm going to assume Kathy will look after the baby (and let's hope she manages not to give this one away! 😀) and Bailey is living with her I think, so he'll have to see Lauren.

----------

Dazzle (12-11-2015)

----------


## lellygurl

I think I am having a seniors moment... lol what did Tyler and Paige say to each other in the lift? Lol

----------


## sagittarius10

> I think I am having a seniors moment... lol what did Tyler and Paige say to each other in the lift? Lol


Tyler told Paige he was in love with her and Paige said she did feel something for Tyler. I reckon they will build up the unresolved sexul tension between them over the coming weeks and then they'll get together.

The kiss that happened when they were trying to find the stolen tools & bikes from the garage is still a secret. I wonder how much longer it will stay a secret. Secret don't stay secret for long in Ramsay Street.

----------

tammyy2j (12-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think as I have grown to dislike Paige so much now, she should not be put with any Brennan brother  :Stick Out Tongue: 

She has no chemistry with Mark this time around

----------

ILTPandN (12-11-2015), lizann (12-11-2015)

----------


## sagittarius10

> I think as I have grown to dislike Paige so much now, she should not be put with any Brennan brother 
> 
> She has no chemistry with Mark this time around


She never had any chemistry with Mark the first time either. They have no spark at all. They are so awkward to watch.

----------


## binky321

I find the writing of Mark has been a bit strange over the last 18 months or so in his relationships, it's not just with Paige he's never had issues previously with women but has to keep asking others for tips on his own girlfriends like when he was seeing Naomi he kept asking Paul for tips on how to give her a good time and dating advice and then in the last few weeks we've been seeing him need to take advice and pointers from at different times about his problems with Paige from: Tyler, Aaron and Nate and even Sonya/Toadie they've written him to have no idea and be so clueless!

----------


## Sparklydee

> I find the writing of Mark has been a bit strange over the last 18 months or so in his relationships, it's not just with Paige he's never had issues previously with women but has to keep asking others for tips on his own girlfriends like when he was seeing Naomi he kept asking Paul for tips on how to give her a good time and dating advice and then in the last few weeks we've been seeing him need to take advice and pointers from at different times about his problems with Paige from: Tyler, Aaron and Nate and even Sonya/Toadie they've written him to have no idea and be so clueless!


He needs both his brain cells to be a cop, he has no brainpower left over to figure out women 😜

----------

badirene (15-11-2015), Dazzle (12-11-2015), lizann (12-11-2015), millieq8 (13-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Will it last?

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015)

----------


## ScorpioStar

> She never had any chemistry with Mark the first time either. They have no spark at all. They are so awkward to watch.


Of course you don't think they have any chemistry, Gilly.

After all, Paige is not Kate.

----------

badirene (15-11-2015), Dazzle (16-11-2015), millieq8 (15-11-2015)

----------


## millieq8

> Of course you don't think they have any chemistry, Gilly.
> 
> After all, Paige is not Kate.


Haha! So true. I think the two have good chemistry that'll last their relationship a while.

----------


## millieq8

> Of course you don't think they have any chemistry, Gilly.
> 
> After all, Paige is not Kate.


Haha! So true. I think the two have good chemistry that'll last their relationship a while.

----------


## LauBuch

> Of course you don't think they have any chemistry, Gilly.
> 
> After all, Paige is not Kate.


I think they had really good chemistry the first time they were together. This time however, it does just feel like they put them together for the sake of creating drama for Tyler. 
It's nothing to do with Kate or anything (i'd rather have them stay together than Kate rising from the dead  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) I just don't like them together but I think it also comes down to how annoying and immature (in my opinion) they have made Paige, maybe if she was written like she was when she arrived they'd be better?

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015), lizann (15-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

mark and kate had not much chemistry either

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I think they had really good chemistry the first time they were together. This time however, it does just feel like they put them together for the sake of creating drama for Tyler. 
> It's nothing to do with Kate or anything (i'd rather have them stay together than Kate rising from the dead  ) I just don't like them together but I think it also comes down to how annoying and immature (in my opinion) they have made Paige, maybe if she was written like she was when she arrived they'd be better?


I agree. Mark split up with Paige the first time as she was too immature, re Dakota, yet now she is 10 times worse and they are still together. Yes, bring back the old Paige. She had the cheek to call Amber a spoilt princess when she first arrived, now Amber is the mature sensible one 😀

----------

Dazzle (16-11-2015)

----------


## LauBuch

> I agree. Mark split up with Paige the first time as she was too immature, re Dakota, yet now she is 10 times worse and they are still together. Yes, bring back the old Paige. She had the cheek to call Amber a spoilt princess when she first arrived, now Amber is the mature sensible one 😀


I've just seen the trailer for this week on Neighbours (Aus pace) and omg my need to smack Paige in the face is 10 times bigger  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Along with Sonya (who I actually really like!) I just wish she'd make her mind up about Steph. But, this is a Paige thread, so I'll leave that ramble aside ;)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I've just seen the trailer for this week on Neighbours (Aus pace) and omg my need to smack Paige in the face is 10 times bigger 
> Along with Sonya (who I actually really like!) I just wish she'd make her mind up about Steph. But, this is a Paige thread, so I'll leave that ramble aside ;)


Where can you see the trailer? What does she do? I'm dying to know! 😀

----------


## indigodance

_I've just seen the trailer for this week on Neighbours (Aus pace) and omg my need to smack Paige in the face is 10 times bigger_ 

ohhh ... I want to know !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!

----------


## indigodance

,,

----------


## LauBuch

> Where can you see the trailer? What does she do? I'm dying to know! 😀


She doesn't even do anything that bad if I'm honest  :Stick Out Tongue:  But I'm pretty sure Paige could say "hi" and I'd be like "ugh, shut up."  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I think I'm more annoyed because I actually use to really like her character, but they totally wrecked her.

Here is the trailer!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8-YshfbpDc

----------


## Summer8

> She doesn't even do anything that bad if I'm honest  But I'm pretty sure Paige could say \\"hi\\" and I'd be like \\"ugh, shut up.\\" 
> I think I'm more annoyed because I actually use to really like her character, but they totally wrecked her.
> 
> Here is the trailer!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8-YshfbpDc


ha Im here in Oz and never even seen that clip.... Its gonna be awesome!!!!   Yeah Paige just wants her parents to be together no matter what the cost.... Longing for 'that family' stability, that she never had I guess..... I think she needs to calm down.....

----------


## lizann

did paige have it really that bad with her adopted family?

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015)

----------


## Summer8

> did paige have it really that bad with her adopted family?


apparently!!! the mother was never really there for her

----------


## Sparklydee

> apparently!!! the mother was never really there for her


Yes she did say when Lauren and Brad first found out she was their daughter that her adoptive parents had given her everything money could buy but not much else. Plus she overheard Mary when she was 10 saying that everything went wrong when she was brought into the family (although it has now come out that she misconstrued that remark). She was close to Ethan though, I wonder where he has gone-she hasn't mentioned him in ages, has she abandoned him too in favour of her "real" family 😀

----------


## LauBuch

> did paige have it really that bad with her adopted family?


I think her mum and dad could have done more, but when Mary popped up, she didn't SEEM that bad. In terms of how her life COULD have been, she got off lightly. This whole "woe is me" thing she does really bugs me.
I want the writers to take her back to how she was when she first arrived. I really liked her then.

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), lizann (17-11-2015), Summer8 (17-11-2015)

----------


## Summer8

> Yes she did say when Lauren and Brad first found out she was their daughter that her adoptive parents had given her everything money could buy but not much else. Plus she overheard Mary when she was 10 saying that everything went wrong when she was brought into the family (although it has now come out that she misconstrued that remark). She was close to Ethan though, I wonder where he has gone-she hasn't mentioned him in ages, has she abandoned him too in favour of her "real" family 😀


Yes that's right, she obviously didn't feel like she had a real family unit..... And yes good point, its like she doesn't need him anymore although maybe Ethan comes into down the track and creates some drama  :Smile:  that would be fun ;) x

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yes that's right, she obviously didn't feel like she had a real family unit..... And yes good point, its like she doesn't need him anymore although maybe Ethan comes into down the track and creates some drama  that would be fun ;) x


So Paige is happy to wreck Imogen, Piper and Josh's family unit to make herself happy, selfish brat

I really detest Paige more and more

----------


## Summer8

> So Paige is happy to wreck Imogen, Piper and Josh's family unit to make herself happy, selfish brat
> 
> I really detest Paige more and more


Maybe, maybe not - Im not sure shes intentionally trying to hurt them - she made a comment tonight to Mark something about she wishes what made her happy didn't upset them ( I don't think Im wording it right) anyway it seemed she was remorseful for their pain.....

----------


## tammyy2j

> Maybe, maybe not - Im not sure shes intentionally trying to hurt them - she made a comment tonight to Mark something about she wishes what made her happy didn't upset them ( I don't think Im wording it right) anyway it seemed she was remorseful for their pain.....


I feel she never thinks of her half siblings from Brad's side and is perhaps more close to Lauren's kids i.e. Amber even though I felt she was borderline bullying Amber who was uncomfortable to let Brad stay

Paige is more childish and immature than Nell  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (17-11-2015)

----------


## Summer8

> I feel she never thinks of her half siblings from Brad's side and is perhaps more close to Lauren's kids i.e. Amber even though I felt she was borderline bullying Amber who was uncomfortable to let Brad stay
> 
> Paige is more childish and immature than Neil


Yeah I think she likes to think shes being a good sister but clearly she's not - to any of them.... who is Neil?? Nell do you mean?

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah I think she likes to think shes being a good sister but clearly she's not - to any of them.... who is Neil?? Nell do you mean?


Yes I was meaning Nell, Toadie and Sonya's daughter  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Summer8

> Yes I was meaning Nell, Toadie and Sonya's daughter


ah thought so, yes I agree  :Smile:

----------


## LauBuch

I really don't believe Paige when she says she wishes her parents could be together without any drama and without causing any hurt. The amount of time she spent manipulating the situations, pushing Terese out of the picture (folding also ;) ) and making Terese paranoid. She knew exactly what she was doing and she knew exactly how much hurt it would cause without a second thought for anyone else.
Ugh, I just don't like her  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), lizann (22-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Maybe, maybe not - Im not sure shes intentionally trying to hurt them - she made a comment tonight to Mark something about she wishes what made her happy didn't upset them ( I don't think Im wording it right) anyway it seemed she was remorseful for their pain.....


She doesn't intentionally hurt them.  She's not that bad really.

----------


## lizann

> She doesn't intentionally hurt them.  She's not that bad really.


 think she likes hurting terese

----------


## lizann

> She doesn't intentionally hurt them.  She's not that bad really.


 think she likes hurting terese

----------

Sparklydee (17-11-2015)

----------


## Sparklydee

> I really don't believe Paige when she says she wishes her parents could be together without any drama and without causing any hurt. The amount of time she spent manipulating the situations, pushing Terese out of the picture (folding also ;) ) and making Terese paranoid. She knew exactly what she was doing and she knew exactly how much hurt it would cause without a second thought for anyone else.
> Ugh, I just don't like her


Yes I agree. When she first came to Erinsborough I did like her, and the things she did such as trashing Harold's and swiping Kathy's heart meds were examples of a troubled child lashing out. She did seem to settle down when everything came out and it seemed like she saw the Turners as her happy family unit, she was much closer to them than to the Willises, probably because Matt made her feel a lot more a part of the family than Terese did. Although Terese did make efforts later to welcome Paige, she was still clearly battling with feelings of paranoia and jealousy. When Matt died and Lauren was alone, I think she developed a desire to re-create that happy family unit with Brad in the role Matt had previously played. She clearly didn't give any thought to how hurt Terese and the kids would be when she was folding that photo and planning to get Brad and Lauren back together. She may not have been the cause of all Brad and Terese's problems but she certainly didn't help! She didn't respect that they had been married for 20 years and had a family together and never once tried to empathise with Terese. I always though she had a rather prickly relationship with Imogen too and clearly preferred Amber. The writers have turned her into a spoilt petulant selfish manipulative brat and I can't bring myself to feel any sympathy for her upset about Brad and Lauren's breakup as she is acting like a child whose favourite toy has been taken away and given to someone else 😀 she should do something with her life instead of making a nuisance of herself with her obsession with Brad and Lauren and Mark/Tyler.

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), lizann (22-11-2015), millieq8 (18-11-2015), Scanner24 (18-11-2015)

----------


## Summer8

> Yes I agree. When she first came to Erinsborough I did like her, and the things she did such as trashing Harold's and swiping Kathy's heart meds were examples of a troubled child lashing out. She did seem to settle down when everything came out and it seemed like she saw the Turners as her happy family unit, she was much closer to them than to the Willises, probably because Matt made her feel a lot more a part of the family than Terese did. Although Terese did make efforts later to welcome Paige, she was still clearly battling with feelings of paranoia and jealousy. When Matt died and Lauren was alone, I think she developed a desire to re-create that happy family unit with Brad in the role Matt had previously played. She clearly didn't give any thought to how hurt Terese and the kids would be when she was folding that photo and planning to get Brad and Lauren back together. She may not have been the cause of all Brad and Terese's problems but she certainly didn't help! She didn't respect that they had been married for 20 years and had a family together and never once tried to empathise with Terese. I always though she had a rather prickly relationship with Imogen too and clearly preferred Amber. The writers have turned her into a spoilt petulant selfish manipulative brat and I can't bring myself to feel any sympathy for her upset about Brad and Lauren's breakup as she is acting like a child whose favourite toy has been taken away and given to someone else 😀 she should do something with her life instead of making a nuisance of herself with her obsession with Brad and Lauren and Mark/Tyler.


I agree I don't feel sorry for her at all because of Lauren and Brads break up!!!!!  I also agree regarding Matt making her feel more welcome then Terese, which was probably the foundation for her nastiness towards her, although it doesn't excuse her behaviour...... I don't think Paige wants to be horrible I just think she can't help it LOL,,,, just my thoughts.....

----------


## Summer8

> She doesn't intentionally hurt them.  She's not that bad really.


she did seem remorseful - she just goes about things the wrong way....

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> she did seem remorseful - she just goes about things the wrong way....


She's only human.  So much hatred for her on here.

----------

millieq8 (18-11-2015), Summer8 (18-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I agree I don't feel sorry for her at all because of Lauren and Brads break up!!!!!  I also agree regarding Matt making her feel more welcome then Terese, which was probably the foundation for her nastiness towards her, although it doesn't excuse her behaviour...... I don't think Paige wants to be horrible I just think she can't help it LOL,,,, just my thoughts.....


Yes, it probably was Terese's attitude towards her, so I don't blame her.  She hasn't really seen the best of Terese.

----------

badirene (23-11-2015), Summer8 (18-11-2015)

----------


## millieq8

> Yes I agree. When she first came to Erinsborough I did like her, and the things she did such as trashing Harold's and swiping Kathy's heart meds were examples of a troubled child lashing out. She did seem to settle down when everything came out and it seemed like she saw the Turners as her happy family unit, she was much closer to them than to the Willises, probably because Matt made her feel a lot more a part of the family than Terese did. Although Terese did make efforts later to welcome Paige, she was still clearly battling with feelings of paranoia and jealousy. When Matt died and Lauren was alone, I think she developed a desire to re-create that happy family unit with Brad in the role Matt had previously played. She clearly didn't give any thought to how hurt Terese and the kids would be when she was folding that photo and planning to get Brad and Lauren back together. She may not have been the cause of all Brad and Terese's problems but she certainly didn't help! She didn't respect that they had been married for 20 years and had a family together and never once tried to empathise with Terese. I always though she had a rather prickly relationship with Imogen too and clearly preferred Amber. The writers have turned her into a spoilt petulant selfish manipulative brat and I can't bring myself to feel any sympathy for her upset about Brad and Lauren's breakup as she is acting like a child whose favourite toy has been taken away and given to someone else 😀 she should do something with her life instead of making a nuisance of herself with her obsession with Brad and Lauren and Mark/Tyler.


I agree. It's such a shame because she was one of my favourite characters too. Was. Hopefully the story writers straighten up soon cause it's getting to the point where I can't watch her. I still want her to be my favourite character, but the way she's acting is really battling my thoughts.

----------


## millieq8

> She's only human.  So much hatred for her on here.


It's funny because everyone used to love her character, but I guess no we're all sick of her cocky attitude. I know I am!  :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

From All About Soap magazine

----------

badirene (23-11-2015), binky321 (21-11-2015), Dazzle (21-11-2015)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> It's funny because everyone used to love her character, but I guess no we're all sick of her cocky attitude. I know I am!


Not everyone.

----------


## LauBuch

I think the most annoying thing for me is the way she treats Tyler, she knows how he feels but is so not understanding when he wants some space. And then when she thought he had hooked up with Amy, she was very clearly jealous. If I was her, I'd totally get why he would need space.
Then with Mark, when they broke up after their first go at things, she was devastated and basically said she could see herself settling with him and when they got back together, as soon as he brings up long term commitment, she says they aren't right for each other.
I can appreciate she is thinking she's too young for kids, but she must have known that going into a relationship with a 10 year age gap (is that right?) that Mark would be way ahead in terms of where he wants to be. It seems like she wants that "perfect romance" but without the hard bits, the working at it and any long term commitment. Tyler and Mark should both runaway from her.

----------

badirene (23-11-2015), binky321 (21-11-2015), Dazzle (22-11-2015), HarryHedgehog (25-11-2015), maxxy (22-11-2015)

----------


## binky321

Agree she treats Tyler pretty badly almost constantly why is he in love with her?  :Searchme:   he's supportive of her many issues or tries to be at least and her not understanding he needed space when he asked for it and when he kissed her a few weeks back acted like it never even happened. she is often so insensitive and oblivious to his feelings

----------

badirene (23-11-2015), Dazzle (22-11-2015), maxxy (22-11-2015)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Agree she treats Tyler pretty badly almost constantly why is he in love with her?   he's supportive of her many issues or tries to be at least and her not understanding he needed space when he asked for it and when he kissed her a few weeks back acted like it never even happened. she is often so insensitive and oblivious to his feelings


Sometimes when you love someone who doesn't love you back, it makes you want them more. I've been in his situation and it sucks.

----------

badirene (23-11-2015), Dazzle (22-11-2015), maxxy (22-11-2015)

----------


## CuriousCase

> Agree she treats Tyler pretty badly almost constantly why is he in love with her?   he's supportive of her many issues or tries to be at least and her not understanding he needed space when he asked for it and when he kissed her a few weeks back acted like it never even happened. she is often so insensitive and oblivious to his feelings


Sometimes when you love someone who doesn't love you back, it makes you want them more. I've been in his situation and it sucks.

----------


## maxxy

> I think the most annoying thing for me is the way she treats Tyler, she knows how he feels but is so not understanding when he wants some space. And then when she thought he had hooked up with Amy, she was very clearly jealous. If I was her, I'd totally get why he would need space.
> Then with Mark, when they broke up after their first go at things, she was devastated and basically said she could see herself settling with him and when they got back together, as soon as he brings up long term commitment, she says they aren't right for each other.
> I can appreciate she is thinking she's too young for kids, but she must have known that going into a relationship with a 10 year age gap (is that right?) that Mark would be way ahead in terms of where he wants to be. It seems like she wants that "perfect romance" but without the hard bits, the working at it and any long term commitment. Tyler and Mark should both runaway from her.


I'm kinda confused but I agree with your point. When Paige ended up proposing, was she going to break up with him or give him the 'baby talk'?

----------

badirene (23-11-2015)

----------


## maxxy

dupe

----------


## Perdita

Markâs devastated when Paige is hit by a car right in front of him...
With Paige missing after a row, Mark is terrified that something terrible has happened to his girlfriend when Brad accidentally reveals that sheâs slipped away on a mystery errand.
Instantly realising that Paige has gone to find Michelle, itâs a race against time for Mark to locate his other half before itâs too late. He doesnât know sheâs already been kidnapped by men believing sheâs Dimatoâs sidekick, Michelle! (What are the odds, eh?)
When Mark and Lauren decide to check out an old Dimato haunt, they quickly find evidence Paige has been there very recently and the revelation leaves the pair panicking about where she is now.
Meanwhile, Paige is fearing for her life when the man holding her wonât believe she isnât Michelle.
As things are looking bleak for the brunette, she manages to put all those hours of boxing training into practice! She knocks out her captor, escapes her makeshift prison and immediately makes a run for it down the road.
Incredibly luckily for her, thatâs where Mark happens to be waiting, having been tipped off about where sheâs being held!
Paige is desperate to be back in Markâs arms (and who can blame her - just look at the hunk in that uniform!) Sheâs so impatient for their long-awaited reunion that she doesnât look where sheâs going and as she carelessly crosses the road, she runs right into the path of an oncoming car!
If being kidnapped, help captive and then run over wasnât enough for one day, it also turns out that the person driving the car is the kidnapper who she knocked out cold eariler! Oh, no.
Mark canât bear the thought of losing his fiancee and cradles her in his arms as they wait for the emergenct services to arrive - her fate reminding him all too much of the day he lost Kate.
Meanwhile, Lauren is also struggling with the stark reminder of Mattâs death and itâs a race against time to get her daughter to hospital so she doesnât meet the same fate as he did. Is it already too late?
Luckily, it looks like Paige will be okay and Mark is so thrilled that he tells her they have to get married as soon as possible. 
Little do they know Michelle is about to return to Ramsay Street and the dangerous Dimato saga is far from over..
What happens next?
Paige continues to help Michelle but now itâs behind Markâs back..


All About Soap Magazine

----------

badirene (28-12-2015), binky321 (28-12-2015), Dazzle (28-12-2015), lizann (28-12-2015), Pantherboy (28-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (28-12-2015), SoapsJSK (10-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

i wouldn't object to her dying

----------

badirene (29-12-2015), indigodance (31-12-2015)

----------


## tiger81

*Is Michelle playing Paige?
She insists sheâs in terrible danger...*

Just when Paige thought her troubleâs were finally behind her, Michelle turns up at her house out of the blue this week - and claims that crook Dimato has been abusing her!

Paige is horrified to see that Michelle has been beaten black and blue and takes her in for the night behind Markâs back. Can Paige really trust the gangsterâs moll?

âPaige is a good person and Michelle is a convincing victim,â explains Olympia Valance, aka Paige. âMichelle tells her that Dimato has been physically abusing her. Paige is hesitant to accept the story at first but she does believe that Michelle is in dire straits and needs a safe place to stay.â

When Mark eventually hears about Michelleâs reappearance, he warns Paige sheâs being played - but his headstrong fiancÃ©e refuses to listen. When Michelle asks Paige to organise a new SIM card in her name, before urging the girl to help her get a flar lease, Paige is happy to help.

âPaigeâs instincts are usually spot on,â reckons Olympia. âI think in this case, she can only see a woman being victimised and her empathy for Michelle clouds her judgement. If she found out Michelle was playing her, sheâd be very hurt - but sheâd also feel stupid because it would mean that Mark was right about her all along!â

Is Michelle telling the truth about Dimato - or will Paige live to regret her generosity?

*Also this week...
*Terese tries to keep Piper nad Tyler apart and Bossyâs actions cause concern for Kyle and Amy.

*Source: Inside Soap 5th January 2016*

----------


## indigodance

“Paige’s instincts are usually spot on,” reckons Olympia. “ .... Yeah right ...... I think not ...... jumping to conclusions so many times before and opening her mouth before putting her brain in gear .....

----------

binky321 (06-01-2016), Dazzle (06-01-2016), TaintedLove (10-01-2016), tammyy2j (07-01-2016)

----------


## indigodance

dup

----------


## binky321

An unlikely alliance forms between Paige and Paul as they both get caught up in Michelle and Dimatoâs dodgy dealings Despite Markâs warning for Paige to stay away from Michelle, who keeps getting Paige into trouble, Paige canât help but offer her friend a place to stay when she rocks up to the Turner house bruised but when some of Michelleâs bruise makeup wears off itâs clear that sheâs up to no good.

Pushing the friendship, Michelle (Ra Chapman) asks Paige (Olympia Valance) to get her a SIM card in Paigeâs name and she does without a thought for what Michelle could really be using it for. She later suggest Paige also get her an apartment in Paigeâs name but itâs not until Dimato (David Serafin), frustrated with Michelleâs lack of progress with the plan, slaps Michelle for real this time, that Paige is motivated to sign the lease.

Paul (Stefan Dennis) first gets mixed up with Dimato when they make a deal for the gazebo business Paul started with Amy (Zoe Cramond).

Wanting to check out Dimatoâs business credentials before getting involved in another venture with him, Paul finds stolen goods in the apartment Paige leased for Michelle.

While Dimato makes Paul a tempting offer to forget what heâs seen, on Amyâs advice Paul decides to do the right thing and tell Paige.

To confirm Paulâs information, Paige checks out the apartment and finds the stash. She confronts Michelle who admits itâs payback for Paige sending Michelle to jail.

A scuffle breaks out; Michelle pins Paige down and calls the police about suspicious activity at the apartment in Paigeâs name and then phones with details on the houses the goods were stolen from.

Paige is shocked and realises sheâs been stitched up big time. She reaches out to Paul for help but will he be able to pull her out of this mess before she gets in deeper?

*Source: Soap World February 2016*

----------

Summer8 (12-01-2016), TaintedLove (10-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours' Olympia Valance could be about to follow in the Hollywood footsteps of former Home and Away star Chris Hemsworth.

The actress, who currently plays Paige Smith in the Australian soap, has been scouted by the same agent that looks after Chris and his brother Liam.

Speaking to The Sydney Morning Herald, she said: "I am very, very, very, very lucky, because people go over there [to the States] and work their asses off to find an agent, but these guys came to me. 

​"We work closely already and they know that I am on a TV show here, but they just want to keep the relationship going until we can do other things."

​Valance has already expressed an interest in moving on from Neighbours once her contract comes to an end, but has revealed she would never rule out returning in the future.

She said:  ​"I am very happy with Neighbours - I couldn't have asked for a better job. I am so lucky to be there and I have said to the producers, 'Do not kill me off', because if I ever decide to have a little break away from Neighbours, I want the opportunity to come back.

​"As an actor, I definitely want to aspire to new things, but then again I don't want to take from my job that I love.

"I am doing TV and I love soaps, but it would be nice to try something different, I would love to do a movie. LA might be down the line."

----------

badirene (12-01-2016), Dazzle (12-01-2016), Pantherboy (12-01-2016), Summer8 (15-01-2016), tammyy2j (13-01-2016)

----------


## indigodance

Bye bye .......

----------

badirene (13-01-2016), Dazzle (13-01-2016), Perdita (13-01-2016), tammyy2j (13-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Paige and Lauren should move off after Amber

----------

badirene (13-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

Good riddance Paige!
I loved her when she first arrived, but they've made her so immature over the last few months that I wouldn't miss her!

----------

badirene (13-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Paige ends up on the wrong side of the law when her innocent attempt to help Michelle has criminal repercussions.
Part one of Michelleâs plan has gone off without a hitch, with Paige providing a seemingly bruised Michelle shelter. Now, the crim is pulling Paige (Olympia Valance) further into her web by successfully convincing Paige to buy her a SIM card in Paigeâs name.
Next, Michelle (Ra Chapman) suggests Paige also put her name on the lease of an apartment Michelle can stay in and also organise a meeting with Tyler (Travis Burns).
Updating Dimato (David Serafin), Michelle tells him she has to stay in a shelter and heâs frustrated she hasnât got the apartment yet or let Tyler in on the plan.
Michelleâs suggestion she hook up with Tyler to get him on-side is the final straw for Dimato, who slaps her, which makes her lies about being assaulted seem real. Ready to give up her revenge mission, Michelle pulls herself together. She wins Paigeâs sympathy over Dimatoâs latest attack and Paige agrees to the lease.
As Paige and Michelle grow closer, things start to unravel when Dimato asks Paul to join him in a business venture. Being the savvy businessman he is, Paul decides to check Dimatoâs credentials and is stunned to find stolen goods in the apartment Paige leased for Michelle. Paul turns down a bribe to forget what heâs seen and tells Paige what heâs found.
Paige is horrified when she checks out the apartment and sees the stolen good for herself. Michelle reveals itâs all part of a revenge plan.
After a scuffle, Michelle pins Paige to the ground and calls the police, informing them about the apartment in Paigeâs name and the phone with the details of the robbed houses. How will Paige get out of this one?


TV Soap

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), Summer8 (15-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Paul turns down a bribe to forget what heâs seen


Perhaps Paul has learnt his lesson after all...

----------

Summer8 (15-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Perhaps Paul has learnt his lesson after all...


It's long overdue, but I reckon he's finally realised what he risks losing if he gets into more dodgy deals and I don't mean materialistic things, I mean Amy and Jimmy who are the most important people in his life. 
I reckon Amy will work towards forgiving him for what he done to Steph, but give the whole "one more mistake and you won't see Jimmy again" line will be thrown in and he'll want to be so cautious! 
Purely speculation here though  :Stick Out Tongue:  haha

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016)

----------


## binky321

Paige wants to focus on her wedding but she keeps thinking about the mistakes in her past.

On-again off-again loves Paige and Mark have always been opposites. She is a headstrong rebel while he is a responsible police officer dedicated to upholding the law, so when they became housemates, sparks flew. Paige was the first person Mark ever considered moving on with after the tragic death of his fiancee Kate, who was shot dead minutes after Mark proposed.

Now Mark (Scott McGregor) is ready to marry again, worried Paige (Olympia Valance) might suffer a similar fate after she was run down while escaping her kidnapper earlier this year. So heâs keen to have their big day as soon as possible.

What Mark doesnât know is that Paige has got herself caught up in all sorts of trouble once again. Thinking she was helping Michelle (Ra Chapman) escape Dimatoâs (David Serafin) abuse, Paige provided Michelle with a phone and shelter by signing a lease on an apartment in her own name. Later Paige found the apartment full of stolen goods with Michelle framing her as part of a revenge plan.

Now Paige is in a race against time to get rid of the goods before sheâs caught for a crime she didnât commit. As if being a bride isnât nerve racking enough, Paige is stressed about so much more than saying her vows.

Though Paige considers confessing, sheâs worried about what Mark will think. Having formed something of an alliance with Paul (Stefan Dennis) she seeks his and decides to get rid of the stolen goods. When she dumps them in a charity bin Paul warns her that Mark will find out if she tips off the police and her fingerprints will be found. She runs back to the charity bin only to find the goods have disappeared.

Thereâs no time to look, however, as she has to be at the hens and bucks party but Paigeâs mind is clearly elsewhere. Lauren asks an obviously distracted Paige what is wrong but Paige tells her sheâs worried Mark will soon find out her true colours. Mark tries to calm Paige too but she lets him think sheâs just feeling nervous about the wedding.

Just when you think Paige didnât already have enough on her plate her grandfather Dougâs alzheimerâs is getting worse and sheâs distraught when Doug canât remember who Mark is. Heâs much better the following morning so Paige decides to move the ceremony forward so Doug will be able to enjoy the occasion.

After sending Mark a text to let him know the time change she gets on with her preparations, thinking little of it when he doesnât reply.

Will Mark and Paige make it down the aisle or will Paigeâs past mistakes come back to haunt her?
*
Source: TV Soap*

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016), SoapsJSK (25-01-2016), Summer8 (20-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Will Mark find out what Paige has been up to?
With a wedding to plan, bride-to-be Paige should be focusing on her special day. Instead, sheâs desperately trying to dodge being implicated in a crime!
Paige (Olympia Valance) doesnât want her fiancÃ©, Mark (Scott McGregor) to find out Michelle (Ra Chapman) framed her for having stolen goods.
âShe feels absoultely sick in her stomach at the thought of having let him down,â Olympia, 23, says.
Police officier Mark warned Paige about getting involved with Michelle but she didnât listen.
âThe fear of disappointing him outweighs her desire to come clean,â Olympia adds.
Paige thinks if she returns the stolen goods, the whole problem will be fixed but theyâve gone missing and she has no idea where they are!
The young woman tries to pretend everything is fine but is clearly distracted as they celebrate their hensâ and bucksâ party.
Her behaviour puzzles Mark, who wonders if sheâs having reservations about the wedding.
Paige assures him itâs just nerves.
âThe thought of losing Mark or damaging what they have so close to their wedding, is too much for her to bear,â Olympia says.
However, secrets have a way of coming out and Paige is playing with fire!



_TV Week_

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Looks like the wedding goes ahead   :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2016), SoapsJSK (25-01-2016), Summer8 (26-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Looks like the wedding goes ahead



But I thought they were "definitely" breaking up? :P

----------

Perdita (25-01-2016), SoapsJSK (25-01-2016)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Very sweet and they make such a lovely couple...the chemistry looks and seems too real between Mark and Paige...




> But I thought they were "definitely" breaking up? :P

----------

Summer8 (26-01-2016)

----------


## SoapsJSK

Very sweet and they make such a lovely couple...the chemistry looks and feels very real between Mark and Paige...




> But I thought they were "definitely" breaking up? :P

----------

Dazzle (26-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> Very sweet and they make such a lovely couple...the chemistry looks and feels very real between Mark and Paige...


I personally don't think they have any chemistry this time around, but I'm not swearing against them and denying their relationship due to silly dreams about Kate coming back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

lizann (26-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I personally don't think they have any chemistry this time around, but I'm not swearing against them and denying their relationship due to silly dreams about Kate coming back


 i agree no chemistry

----------


## lizann

> I personally don't think they have any chemistry this time around, but I'm not swearing against them and denying their relationship due to silly dreams about Kate coming back


 i agree no chemistry

----------


## Perdita

Will Mark dump Paige on their wedding day?
Paige and Markâs big day is thron into jeopardy when the cop discovers his bride-to-beâs fingerprints all over a stash of stolen goods. Can Paige prove her innocence or could Mark call the whole thing off?
Michelleâs evil plan to frame poor Paige has worked a treat and Brad and Laurenâs daughter is up to her neck in it. With the clock ticking, Paul warns Paige she needs to dispose of the stolen items Michelle planted in the flat before Mark catches her. 
Petrified Paige bags the dodgy goods and takes them to the charity shop, only to get busted by Mark! She quickly invents a convincing cover story and is relieved to have washed her hands of the whole thing.
Paige isnât out of the woods yet... When Paul points out a flaw in her plan, she hurries back to move the bag out of the charity bin, only to find itâs empty! Could things get any worse?
Stressed Paige is forced to cut her search short to attend her hen party but sheâs unable to let her hair down and enjoy herself.
Concerned Lauren can see her daughter isnât in the mood for fun and Paige confides her fear that itâs only a matter of time before her by-the-book fiance finds out exactly what kind of woman heâs marrying.
As the day of the wedding arrives, Paige reckons she might just have got away with the whole thing. She couldnât be more wrong because down at the cop shop Mark learns that her fingerprints have shown up on stolen goods from the Erinsborough robberies. Oh, no!
Loyal Mark is convinced thereâs been some sort of big mix-up but Detective Ellen reveals more disturbing news - that Paige has a second mobile containing very incriminating messages.
Mark is stunned as tough-talking Ellen says she has no choice but to bring Paige in for questiong and still in a state of compelete shock, he agrees. Boo!
Needing some air, Mark goes outside and soon finds himself heading in the direction of the Turner backyard, where innocent Paige is waiting to say âI doâ in front of family and friends.
Is Mark about to make this the unhappiest day of her life?
What happens next?
Mark has only moments to decide what heâs going to do...


_Going by the pictures which clearly show Mark with a wedding ring, there will be a wedding_

----------

SoapsJSK (28-01-2016), Summer8 (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Very sweet and they make such a lovely couple...the chemistry looks and feels very real between Mark and Paige...


I agree the chemistry in the wedding photos looks real.  I also think the on screen chemistry has been much improved since Paige stopped dithering over Tyler and truly committed to Mark.

----------

SoapsJSK (28-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Very sweet and they make such a lovely couple...the chemistry looks and feels very real between Mark and Paige...


Yes, they look lovely.

----------

SoapsJSK (28-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> I agree the chemistry in the wedding photos looks real.  I also think the on screen chemistry has been much improved since Paige stopped dithering over Tyler and truly committed to Mark.


Agreed!!!  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016), SoapsJSK (28-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Paige Smith's wedding could descend into full-blown chaos on Neighbours next month, with the unlucky bride facing possible arrest on her big day.

Paige (Olympia Valance) has recently been caught up in a nightmare situation, with scheming Michelle Kim trying to frame her for being in possession of stolen goods.

Once Paige frantically disposes of the incriminating evidence, she tries her best to concentrate on her upcoming wedding to local cop Mark Brennan (Scott McGregor). Sadly for her, though, the worst is still to come.

Paige Smith on her wedding day in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5

Brad Willis, Paige Smith and Lauren Turner in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5
Spending some time at the police station in the hours before his wedding, Mark is horrified to learn that damning evidence has been unearthed which links Paige to a spate of robberies.

Mark hears that Paige will be brought in for questioning soon, but he faces an impossible choice between his partner and his career when he's asked for his discretion in the meantime.

An overwhelmed Mark seeks an escape from the station by going for a walk, but he's soon horrified to stumble across his own wedding congregation. Why? Well, it turns out that Paige brought the timing of the ceremony forward slightly and he didn't get the message. Only on Ramsay Street!

Aware that Paige is a wanted woman, Mark knows that he has a major decision to make as everyone is waiting for the ceremony to start. Will the wedding still go ahead?

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), Pantherboy (30-01-2016), Ruffed_lemur (30-01-2016), SoapsJSK (02-02-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

I hope it does go ahead... but I don't think its going to  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

Will Paige and Markâs nuptials finally go ahead?
Now that the day of her wedding has finally arrived, Paige is giddy with excitement.
In Neighbours this week, Paige (Olympia Valance) and Mark (Scott McGregor) are finally ready to tie the knot.
Itâs been a long journey to the altar for this on-again, off-again couple but their love for one another runs deep.
âPaigeâs feelings for another human have never been as strong as what she feels for Mark,â Olympia says. âHe is her person.â
What will happen when police officer Mark learns his bride-to-be has been implicated in a stolen goods heist?
On the day of the nuptials, Paige gets ready for the ceremony surrounded by her closet family and friends.
Her adoptive mum Mary (Gina Liano) has also flown in from overseas to attend the wedding.
âOf course, she wants her mum there, despite what theyâve been through,â Olympia says. âThereâs far too much excitement and anticipation in the air to get caught up in mistakes made in the past.â
Paige canât wait to walk down the aisle and marry Mark, so she text him to say sheâs moving the ceremony forward a few hours.
âPaige and Markâs relationship has faced so many trials and tribulations,â Olympia, 23, admits.
âThrough it all, theyâve always managed to find a way back into each otherâs arms.â
Paige is glowing when she put on her beautiful wedding dress.
âItâs a mixture of bridal elegance and Paigeâs edgy personality,â Olympia says of the dress. This is everything she could have hoped for.â
While Paige gets ready for her big day, Mark ducks into the police station. 
Heâs shocked when heâs informed by a colleague that Paigeâs fingerprints have been detected on some stolen goods from a spate of robberies in Erinsborough.
As viewers would know, Paige was set up by Michelle (Ra Chapman) who is an associate of Dimatoâs (David Serafin).
Knowing heâd by upset, Paige didnât want to tell Mark about her association with Michelle.
âMark is a striaght shooter,â Olympia says. âHer troublesome ways have come close to ruining their relationship in the past.â
At the station, Mark is troubled by what heâs been told.
âHeâs devastated,â Scott, 34, confirms. âHe asked Paige to stay away from Michelle.
âFinding these fingerprints and finding out sheâs involved is a real kick in the guts.â
Mark feels betrayed and questions his relationship.
âIf youâre marrying someone, you donât want them keeping secrets from you,â Scott says.
Mark tries to come to terms with the suggestion Paige may have been involved.
Meanwhile, Paige has headed to the backyard, ready to exchange vows.
Will Mark turn up for the ceremony or jilt has bride at the altar?


_TV Week_

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2016), Pantherboy (02-02-2016), SoapsJSK (09-02-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

So... what IS going to happen to Paige & Mark's wedding? I see all these spoilers around, but it doesn't actually say if they GET MARRIED? lol

----------


## Dazzle

> So... what IS going to happen to Paige & Mark's wedding? I see all these spoilers around, but it doesn't actually say if they GET MARRIED? lol


Although it hasn't been explicitly stated, the wording in one of the spoilers about Paige bumping into Mark suggests to me they don't get married.

----------

lellygurl (11-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Although it hasn't been explicitly stated, the wording in one of the spoilers about Paige bumping into Mark suggests to me they don't get married.


Or they do get married but split immediately after?

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Having seen today`s episode shown in Australia we need to wait until tomorrow to find out whether the wedding happens or not  :Crying:

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), Summer8 (10-02-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

Anyone else think Brad, Lauren and Paige's anger was directed at the wrong person?
Ok, Paige didn't technically do anything illegal (minus handling stolen goods) but if she had just listened to the 50,000 warnings she got against Michelle she wouldn't be in the mess, or if she had asked help from Mark after she realised what was going on it would have saved a lot of hurt. She constantly lied, hid things and went against advice from most people.
If that was my daughter, I'd be so so so angry with her, I'd stick by her but I'd struggle to give her all the sympathy they were giving her, she made the choices to get the phone, the flat and hide everything once she found out the truth. 
After the whole thing with Dimato and Michelle before, she didn't learn any lessons? I'm not against Paige and Mark being together, but I can't blame him for doing what he did. 
I reckon if she had went to Mark and said "I've effed up here, I need help." he would have been angry but he still would have stayed with her.

I miss the quirky, creative and fun Paige that was introduced to the show.

----------

tammyy2j (11-02-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

Anyone else think Brad, Lauren and Paige's anger was directed at the wrong person?
Ok, Paige didn't technically do anything illegal (minus handling stolen goods) but if she had just listened to the 50,000 warnings she got against Michelle she wouldn't be in the mess, or if she had asked help from Mark after she realised what was going on it would have saved a lot of hurt. She constantly lied, hid things and went against advice from most people.
If that was my daughter, I'd be so so so angry with her, I'd stick by her but I'd struggle to give her all the sympathy they were giving her, she made the choices to get the phone, the flat and hide everything once she found out the truth. 
After the whole thing with Dimato and Michelle before, she didn't learn any lessons? I'm not against Paige and Mark being together, but I can't blame him for doing what he did. 
I reckon if she had went to Mark and said "I've effed up here, I need help." he would have been angry but he still would have stayed with her.

I miss the quirky, creative and fun Paige that was introduced to the show.

----------

badirene (10-02-2016)

----------


## badirene

> Anyone else think Brad, Lauren and Paige's anger was directed at the wrong person?
> Ok, Paige didn't technically do anything illegal (minus handling stolen goods) but if she had just listened to the 50,000 warnings she got against Michelle she wouldn't be in the mess, or if she had asked help from Mark after she realised what was going on it would have saved a lot of hurt. She constantly lied, hid things and went against advice from most people.
> If that was my daughter, I'd be so so so angry with her, I'd stick by her but I'd struggle to give her all the sympathy they were giving her, she made the choices to get the phone, the flat and hide everything once she found out the truth. 
> After the whole thing with Dimato and Michelle before, she didn't learn any lessons? I'm not against Paige and Mark being together, but I can't blame him for doing what he did. 
> I reckon if she had went to Mark and said "I've effed up here, I need help." he would have been angry but he still would have stayed with her.
> 
> I miss the quirky, creative and fun Paige that was introduced to the show.



I agree 100%, Paige is up to her neck in trouble at all times, Brad and Lauren have both raised kids involved in all sorts of illegal activities, Mason (thief), Bailey (thief), Paige (the list is endless here really),Josh (drug dealer) and Imogen (generally taking the law into her own hands stealing/hiding files at the law office, perverting the course of justice) it's only a matter of time before Amber's baby is in court for something, I give that kid until it's five years old before it is a master criminal.

----------


## badirene

> Anyone else think Brad, Lauren and Paige's anger was directed at the wrong person?
> Ok, Paige didn't technically do anything illegal (minus handling stolen goods) but if she had just listened to the 50,000 warnings she got against Michelle she wouldn't be in the mess, or if she had asked help from Mark after she realised what was going on it would have saved a lot of hurt. She constantly lied, hid things and went against advice from most people.
> If that was my daughter, I'd be so so so angry with her, I'd stick by her but I'd struggle to give her all the sympathy they were giving her, she made the choices to get the phone, the flat and hide everything once she found out the truth. 
> After the whole thing with Dimato and Michelle before, she didn't learn any lessons? I'm not against Paige and Mark being together, but I can't blame him for doing what he did. 
> I reckon if she had went to Mark and said "I've effed up here, I need help." he would have been angry but he still would have stayed with her.
> 
> I miss the quirky, creative and fun Paige that was introduced to the show.



I agree 100%, Paige is up to her neck in trouble at all times, Brad and Lauren have both raised kids involved in all sorts of illegal activities, Mason (thief), Bailey (thief), Paige (the list is endless here really),Josh (drug dealer) and Imogen (generally taking the law into her own hands stealing/hiding files at the law office, perverting the course of justice) it's only a matter of time before Amber's baby is in court for something, I give that kid until it's five years old before it is a master criminal.

----------

indigodance (11-02-2016), tammyy2j (11-02-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

I sympathised with both Mark and Paige today. 

She's been stupid, dismissed his opinion, schemed, and lied repeatedly, so I don't blame him for cancelling the wedding. However, him personally arresting her at the wedding was a terrible thing to do to someone you love.  He did it for maximum effect - and it worked!  It's a good job they didn't marry because they've got a lot of issues to work through (assuming they get back together).

I don't understand why the writers have turned the initially fun and likeable Paige to such an airhead and irritation.  :Searchme:

----------


## binky321

I felt for both of them but felt neither handled it well she shouldn't of lied and she should of went to Mark straight away when she knew she's been set up but his rejection of her and even Tyler the last time as well as how judgemental he is, I can see why she would fear the same again she is incredibly naive. The way he speaks to her like a child isn't something most grown women would tolerate either. 

As for him he should of known that she isn't a criminal mastermind and considered there is likely to be an explanation he shouldn't of humiliated her dragging her away under arrest in front of her family and wedding guests when he should of been marrying her that was cruel he was supposed to love her.  

She shouldn't of brought up Kate & he seems to have forgotten Kate also lied at times and had her flaws and he's given her a posthumous saint hood status in his mind if he carry's on like that he'll only end up alone. 

I hope they get them back together eventually they need their heads knocking together they both deserve each other quite frankly.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-02-2016), Summer8 (14-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Paige and Mark are each feeling fragile. Itâs nothing that a trip overseas (for Paige) or a boysâ night out (for Mark) canât fix... or is it?
Star-crossed lovers Paige and Mark are both dealing with shattered hearts and bruised egos after their wedding was ruined when Mark was forced to arrest Paige at the altar. After being released withouth charge because Paul confirmed Michelle had set Paige up for the robberies, their relationship is shattered by feelings of betrayal.
Paige (Olympia Valance) takes out her frustration on her wedding dress and rips it to shreds despite Maryâs (Gina Liano) advice to be patient. Seeing her daughterâs pain, Mary gives Mark (Scott McGregor) a serve, which embarrasses Paige though a part of her hopes it might make him come around. When Paige doesnât hear from Mark she decides to get away for a while and leaves for Singapore with Mary just as Mark is ready to talk things through.
Clearly not coping, Mark buries himself in work and struggles to shake off his grumpy mood, which isnât helped when Paige returns from Singapore looking relaxed. While Mark assumes Paige has moved on, Paige confides in Lauren (Kate Kendall) that all she did during her trip was think about him. After some words of encouragement from Lauren and Aaron (Matt Wilson), Mark and Paige meet outside the police station to exchange their belongings.
Instead of sorting things out they end up arguing about missing items with their fight getting so loud one of Markâs colleagues is forced to break it up. They are both embarrassed about causing a scene but itâs even more humiliating for Mark who is ordered to take time off to sort out his bad mood.
Kyle (Chris Milligan) and Aaron think a boysâ night out will be the perfect way to help Mark forget his problems. However their wild shenanigans work a little too well when Mark wakes up in a motel the next morning with no memory of the night before. He doesnât get much help from Kyle and Aaron as they canât remember anything either.
Olympia Valance, who plays Paige, says partying is Markâs chance to get some distance from his broken heart. âI think part of it is blocking out the disappointment,â she says.  âAlso, he is on a bit of an island when it comes to his straitlaced behaviour - all the other guys on the street are up for a bit of fun so if he doesnât join in, he is on his own.â
Mark spends the day trying to figure out what happened and finds his phone with Karl (Alan Fletcher) because Mark had left it at Off Air. Unfortunately Susan (Jackie Woodburne) ended up receiving Markâs late night phone calls and a voicemail meant for Paige. Susan urges Mark to tell Paige how he feels but she blindsides him by revealing the proposal was an accident and she wants to move on. Is she serious?
âShe is in heaps of emotional pain so there is definitely some self-preservation in that response and I think she knows, there is no going back after what has happened,â explains Valance.
Not wasting any time, Paige feels itâs time to get some direction in her life and with the support of Imogen (Ariel Kaplan) and Lou (Tom Oliver) decides to study a fine arts course at Eden Hills University. Though she starts off confidnetly she makes a gaffe in her first class and is further disheartened by some silly comments from Courtney (Emma Lane).
Outside of class she bumps into Mark. Noticing sheâs upset, he gives her the support she needs to give uni another try though he finds it hard to watch her start a new life.
While this bittersweet moment could leave fans wondering if the couple can at least be friends, the tension is set to rise again when Paige angers Mark by disrupting Sonyaâs (Eve Morey) debut mayoral speech to protest against tree removal.


_TV Soap_

----------

badirene (12-02-2016), Dazzle (11-02-2016), Pantherboy (11-02-2016), SoapsJSK (11-02-2016), Summer8 (14-02-2016), tuckec01 (11-02-2016)

----------


## lizann

none of matt's kids came to the wedding, was any mention of their absence explained

----------


## lellygurl

> none of matt's kids came to the wedding, was any mention of their absence explained


Very true!!!! Good point... it seems with Soaps (Neighbours and Home and Away), they often forget about past story lines they've had and lack content like that! Grrr!

----------


## lellygurl

> none of matt's kids came to the wedding, was any mention of their absence explained


Very true!!!! Good point... it seems with Soaps (Neighbours and Home and Away), they often forget about past story lines they've had and lack content like that! Grrr!

----------


## Perdita

Paige attacks love rival Steph!
The fur flies this fortnight when Paige and Steph come to blows over Mark Brennan. Who can blame them when he looks that good?!
Steph is feeling anxious when estranged son Charlie comes to see her. The visit is a huge success as mother and son build bridges and Mark offers to take Charlie for a spin in his cop car.
Touched by Markâs kindness, Steph is tempted once again by the easy-on-the-eye police officer following their recent cheeky song. So when she pops round to say thank you, Ms Scully makes her move and is delighted when muscly Mark kisses her back.
Following an afternoon spent doing you-know-what, Mark is unsure where he stands, while Steph is worried that her previous relationship with Belinda might be an issue.
Thereâs another obstacle standing in the coupleâs way - in  the shape of Markâs former fiancÃ©e, Paige!
Having already spotted the pair playing at happy families the day before with Charlie, peeved Paige gives her ex a piece of her mind.
She tells Mark that Steph is using him to regain custody of her son. (wow - that is a bit harsh!)
With Paigeâs warning on his mind, Mark confronts Steph and the couple agree to remain strictly as mates. Can they keep their hands off one another? As if!
Elsewhere, jealous Paige is still stewing about the possibility of Mark getting with another girl. Doesnât she know that things move fast in Soapland? When Sheila tries to calm her down, it ends up backfiring spectacularly!
After seeing Steph and Mark playing darts in The Waterhole, spiteful Paige once again informs Mark that the Scully mum is just using him. Oh, change the record, luv! He obviously isnât listening to what you have to say!
Refusing to be bad-mouthed in her own local, angry Steph then confronts Paige to put her in her place. This is going to get nasty!
Unsurprisingly, their war of words escalates and soon the girls are engaged in a full-on cat fight. Peacemaker Sheila even has to step in to separate the pair!
The next morning, Paige wakses up feeling awful about what she did and rushes over to Stephâs to try to make amends. She is left heartbroken when she arrives to find that Mark has stayed the night in Stephâs bed! Has Paige lost the buff Brennan for good?
What happens next?
Steph and Mark decide to make a proper attempt at a relationship!

_All About Soap_

----------

badirene (09-03-2016), Pantherboy (09-03-2016), Ruffed_lemur (09-03-2016), SoapsJSK (09-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

oh shut up paige and go far away

----------

indigodance (09-03-2016)

----------


## meagan82

why does everyone hate paige so much? ...... I think they are setting it up so Paige is angry enough to move on and maybe with Tyler alot was unfinished there and she would have to dislike Mark enough to go there .

----------


## indigodance

> why does everyone hate paige so much? ...... I think they are setting it up so Paige is angry enough to move on and maybe with Tyler alot was unfinished there and she would have to dislike Mark enough to go there .


I think Tyler wouldn't touch her with a barge pole now since she and Mark split  .... she is such a miserable moo.  Keeps on at others not having fun, but where is the fun in her.  She is always jumping to conclusions which result mainly in her own jealousies and upsetting others with her nasty attitude when things don't go her way, there is always a sarcastic dig at others in her comments.

----------


## indigodance

> why does everyone hate paige so much? ...... I think they are setting it up so Paige is angry enough to move on and maybe with Tyler alot was unfinished there and she would have to dislike Mark enough to go there .


I think Tyler wouldn't touch her with a barge pole now since she and Mark split  .... she is such a miserable moo.  Keeps on at others not having fun, but where is the fun in her.  She is always jumping to conclusions which result mainly in her own jealousies and upsetting others with her nasty attitude when things don't go her way, there is always a sarcastic dig at others in her comments.

----------


## binky321

Tyler appears to of moved on from his feelings Paige, I don't think he'd hurt his brother that way either now, Tyler and Mark have  resolved their differences. when they got the mortgage together.

----------


## lizann

> why does everyone hate paige so much? ...... I think they are setting it up so Paige is angry enough to move on and maybe with Tyler alot was unfinished there and she would have to dislike Mark enough to go there .


 she is annoying bitchy brat who cares about no one only herself, she dumped mark he can move on and do better

----------


## Perdita

One of the biggest names in Neighbours history could be set to return to the soap, if her family is to be believed.

Paige Novak star Olympia Valance has revealed her half-sister Holly Valance may welcome a return to the soap in the future.

Speaking to *The Daily Star*, Olympia said: "Holly isn't completely against doing it. Our characters aren't related in any way, but Steph Scully is on the show. Who knows, it could happen."

She added: "I know Holly is busy with her baby at the moment but it would be amazing if she did a couple of episodes."

Nothing has been confirmed yet, but wouldn't it be great to see both Valance sisters together on Ramsay Street?

Holly Valance famously played Felicity Scully on the soap between 1999 and 2002.​ She went on to have a successful pop career, as well as starring in the likes of ​Taken​, ​Prison Break​ and ​Strictly Come Dancing​.

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (23-03-2016), Pantherboy (24-03-2016), tuckec01 (24-03-2016)

----------


## Topaz

I'm a bit disappointed that her and mark aren't getting back together. I am really not liking him with Steph lol xx

----------

Neighbours_fan (24-03-2016), SoapsJSK (24-03-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I'm a bit disappointed that her and mark aren't getting back together. I am really not liking him with Steph lol xx


I thought it was a shame at first, but now I love seeing Steph and Mark together.  They look so happy!  :Love:

----------


## kmti234

> I'm a bit disappointed that her and mark aren't getting back together. I am really not liking him with Steph lol xx


They are more suited that Paige & Mark will ever be. 

Paige's new love interest is John Doe.

----------


## Neighbours_fan

I love Paige and Mark together on neighbours. They are one of the only couples on neighbours that have chemistry! Steph and Mark are not suited she is too old for him and have no chemistry.  Really hoping Paige and Mark get back together.

----------


## Dazzle

> I love Paige and Mark together on neighbours. They are one of the only couples on neighbours that have chemistry! Steph and Mark are not suited she is too old for him and have no chemistry.  Really hoping Paige and Mark get back together.


I think Steph and Mark do have chemistry, and he seems more laid back and relaxed around her. The age difference between them is about the same as that between Mark and Paige - perhaps even a bit less - so she's not too old for him.

----------


## kmti234

> I think Steph and Mark do have chemistry, and he seems more laid back and relaxed around her. The age difference between them is about the same as that between Mark and Paige - perhaps even a bit less - so she's not too old for him.


The age gap between Steph and Mark is about 4 or 5 years. Mark is about 33/34 and Steph is 37/38.

Paige is 21.

----------


## kmti234

> I love Paige and Mark together on neighbours. They are one of the only couples on neighbours that have chemistry! Steph and Mark are not suited she is too old for him and have no chemistry.  Really hoping Paige and Mark get back together.


Paige and Mark do not get back together. John Doe is Paige's new love interest.

Paige and Mark never suited at all. Paige is too immature for Mark, she has proved that time and time again. 

Mark is better off with Paige. He needs a woman not an immature child.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I love Paige and Mark together on neighbours. They are one of the only couples on neighbours that have chemistry! Steph and Mark are not suited she is too old for him and have no chemistry.  Really hoping Paige and Mark get back together.


I haven't seen any chemistry between Mark and Paige for a long time

Him and Steph seems to have come out of nowhere

----------


## kmti234

> I haven't seen any chemistry between Mark and Paige for a long time
> 
> Him and Steph seems to have come out of nowhere


Mark and Paige had no chemistry at all. It was all so forced & awkward. They have nothing in common. Mark wants kids, Paige doesn't want kids. 

Paige lied to Mark over, over & over again. She got involved in criminal activity and still lied to Mark that she wasn't involved. He told her to stay away from Michelle and she didn't listen. Then when she found out she was set up, she turned to Paul for help and didn't tell Mark what Michelle did.

Paige is immature. She proved that by dumping Mark's belonging on the floor outside the station. It was partly Paige's fault that Mark had to take time off work, as she started the argument. She then started a fight with Steph. Mark finally realised how immature Paige is. Paige used both Mark and Tyler. Last year she used Tyler to get out of lunch with Toadie & Sonya and told mark she had a big order on at work. Paige didn't LOVE Mark. She told Lauren that Mark was the safe option. Paige doesn't want safe. She wants to have fun. She is 21.  The whole proposal was a lie. She should have told Mark the truth in the first place and broke up with him like she was planning on doing.

Mark and Steph are quite fun together. They have things in common. Both ride bikes. Which Paige doesn't.

----------

indigodance (25-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

A lot of hard work went into producing some of the most dramatic scenes Neighbours has ever had for the Lassiters explosion. Olympia Valance, who stars as Paige, tells *TV Soap* what it was like.
What stunts and effects were involved in filming your scenes during the explosion?
Itâs always a lot of fun filming huge scenes like these because theyâre very different to the usual goings on in Erinsbrough! Safety is extremely important to make sure no one actually gets hurt. We have a number of stunt doubles and safety supervisors who ensure all the proper precautions are being taken. I have to give a special mention to the art department - they made each set look absolutely incredible - it truly felt as if we had been caught up in  a real-life explosion.
How did working on the explosion scenes compare to your past storylines?
Paige has managed to get herself caught up in a couple of catastrophes, the other major one being the school fire, which happened last year. My scenes during the fire were solely in an elevator with Travis Burns (Tyler), so we were a bit isolated from the rest of the action. This time, I was well and truly caught up in the middle of it.
What do you enjoy about doing these more action-packed storylines?
Storylines like this force you out of you comfort zone. I had to put a lot more time and effort into preparing these scenes and as a result I felt myself grow as an actor. I walked away from the two weeks of filming and was proud of the work Iâd done - Iâm super excited to see it play out on air.
Can you describe how Lassiters looked after it had been transformed for the explosion?
It looked like an absolute mess! The art department did an incredible job. When we walked onto set fro the first time we were shocked by the transformation. There was a lot of debris, dust, collapsing concrete and loose wires. The inner workings and structures of Lassiters were literally blown apart!
What did you learn as an actor while filming this storyline?
It was emotionally exhausting. I went home every night and basically collapsed into bed! It was very taxing on my body and pulling that level of emotion out of you for hours and hours at a time, day in, day out, really drains you. I learnt how important it is to look after yourself outside of filming - I tried to keep up my training and was eaiting really well. Your body is going through a lot, so you have to do what you can to help it out.
A few of the characters lives are hanging in the balance. Were you emotional about the possibility of cast mates leaving?
Of course! Itâs like farewelling a member of your family! We are all very close. We spend up to 12 hours a day together, either on set of in the green room. Everyone is always emotional when thereâs the chance that someone could be leaving.
How do you think fans will react to the explosion and itâs aftermath?
Itâs all pretty shocking and devastating! Fans will be on the edge of their seats the entire time. This is the best week of television Neighbours has ever put to air. Itâs going to change the Ramsay Street residentsâ lives forever.

_TV Soap_

----------

Dazzle (26-03-2016), Pantherboy (26-03-2016), Summer8 (04-04-2016), Topaz (08-04-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

Can we put in a request for Paige to be killed off?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Topaz

> Paige and Mark do not get back together. John Doe is Paige's new love interest.
> 
> Paige and Mark never suited at all. Paige is too immature for Mark, she has proved that time and time again. 
> 
> Mark is better off with Paige. He needs a woman not an immature child.


Well, maybe John Doe ends up being the new love interest but you never know, they may find each other again!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Topaz

> I haven't seen any chemistry between Mark and Paige for a long time
> 
> Him and Steph seems to have come out of nowhere


  I know what you mean by lack of chemistry recently but they were a much hotter couple lol. Just freaks me out a bit that he is with Steph lol...
And like you say, very sudden, considering he was still so in love with Paige... Apparently! 
Of course Steph would be so selfish as to not tell Mark that Paige wanted him back when she came to visit her to apologise then caught them out... Although I don't blame Steph cause Mark is a hottie! LOL.

----------


## Topaz

> I haven't seen any chemistry between Mark and Paige for a long time
> 
> Him and Steph seems to have come out of nowhere


  I know what you mean by lack of chemistry recently but they were a much hotter couple lol. Just freaks me out a bit that he is with Steph lol...
And like you say, very sudden, considering he was still so in love with Paige... Apparently! 
Of course Steph would be so selfish as to not tell Mark that Paige wanted him back when she came to visit her to apologise then caught them out... Although I don't blame Steph cause Mark is a hottie! LOL.

----------


## SoapsJSK

For me Mark and Paige are good together...sadly writers have made her become the way she is which doesn't suit her.
We can hope that they do end up together again in the near future.. I don't like Mark and Steph at all... They look fake together..



> Well, maybe John Doe ends up being the new love interest but you never know, they may find each other again!

----------


## SoapsJSK

For me Mark and Paige are good together...sadly writers have made her become the way she is which doesn't suit her.
We can hope that they do end up together again in the near future.. I don't like Mark and Steph at all... They look fake together..



> Well, maybe John Doe ends up being the new love interest but you never know, they may find each other again!

----------


## Topaz

> For me Mark and Paige are good together...sadly writers have made her become the way she is which doesn't suit her.
> We can hope that they do end up together again in the near future.. I don't like Mark and Steph at all... They look fake together..


Yeah I totally agree with you, they have ruined her character! 
Maybe John Doe ends up being another brother of hers 😂😂😂😂 Brad was a busy boy 20 years ago! Lol

----------

indigodance (11-04-2016), SoapsJSK (12-04-2016), Summer8 (13-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...s_campaign=149

----------


## eni294

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Hollywood.html

----------


## lizann

it is possible she has become even more annoying and selfish with john doe

----------

indigodance (28-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

*Neighbours star Olympia Valance: 'I begged the producers not to kill me off'*

And they're happy to keep her character alive.

Olympia Valance may want to take a break or two from Neighbours, but she has no intentions of leaving the show for good.She's explored other work in films and modelling, but she always wants her character Paige Smith to be able to head back to Erinsborough.

"I begged the producers not to kill me and they've promised not to," Olympia told The Herald Sun.

"I've always said I might want a little break... or go away for a few months, but God, please don't take away my character because I might want to come back."

In December 2014, Olympia became the face of lingerie brand Gossardand has since fronted several campaigns for the company.

In January this year, she signed with the same Hollywood agent who looks after Chris Hemsworth and his brother Liam.

"I am very, very, very, very lucky, because people go over there and work their asses off to find an agent, but these guys came to me," she said at the time.

​"We work closely already and they know that I am on a TV show here, but they just want to keep the relationship going until we can do other things."

----------

TaintedLove (28-04-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

So Neighbours is her plan B if she can`t get any Hollywood work.
 :Ponder:

----------

Dazzle (28-04-2016), eni294 (28-04-2016), Pantherboy (28-04-2016), tammyy2j (28-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ial-media.html

----------


## Perdita

She is leaving next May

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2016), lizann (29-04-2016), Pantherboy (30-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> She is leaving next May


 oh no a whole year more

----------

Dazzle (29-04-2016)

----------


## lizann

> She is leaving next May


 oh no a whole year more

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> She is leaving next May


May 2017?  Is there a link for this?

----------


## eni294

> May 2017?  Is there a link for this?


Olympia started playing Paige on the 16th of June 2014. And she signed 3 years contract. Then Perdita must be right saying that we will see Paige onscreen until May 2017.  Although she might take short breaks before her contract ends.

----------


## eni294

Back together? 

Neighbours star Olympia Valance continues to fuel speculation she and ex-boyfriend Greg Cannell have reunited as she labels him 'hot' on Snapchat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz..._campaign=1490

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Olympia started playing Paige on the 16th of June 2014. And she signed 3 years contract. Then Perdita must be right saying that we will see Paige onscreen until May 2017.  Although she might take short breaks before her contract ends.


People often go before their contracts end.  Daniel certainly hasn't been in Neighbours for 3 years!  Just haven't seen Olympia announce anything definite anywhere.

----------


## eni294

> People often go before their contracts end.  Daniel certainly hasn't been in Neighbours for 3 years!  Just haven't seen Olympia announce anything definite anywhere.


Tim (Daniel) didn't have a 3 year contract. He had two 1 years contracts.

 Did anyone else stop filming before their contract has finished? Not all young actors have 3 years contracts.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Tim (Daniel) didn't have a 3 year contract. He had two 1 years contracts.
> 
>  Did anyone else stop filming before their contract has finished? Not all young actors have 3 years contracts.


Whatever, Daniel still went too early.  I think Imogen and Josh left a bit early.  They leave to tie in with stories.  May be the same for some others too.

----------


## Dazzle

> Tim (Daniel) didn't have a 3 year contract. He had two 1 years contracts.


Do you have a source for this?

----------


## eni294

> Do you have a source for this?


I'm sure I read it somewhere when I was researching Tim's departure last week. I have a source confirming that initially Tim was given 12 months contract and his first on-screen scene was on my birthday in 2014  :Smile: 

You can read post #12 on Daniel's spoilers posted by Perdita in March 2015. Tim says there that he didn't think that he still would be at Neighbours for its 30th Anniversary and at the end of that post he says that he will definitely stay at Neighbours for another year. (Which kind of confirms that he was given another 1 year contract)  but Tim was happy to stay another year after that or even longer. He said it a few times in 2015 that he would be happy to stay a long term on Neighbours. It seems that in 2014 he didn't plan to stay longer but he later changed his mind and was happy to stay 'forever' ;)

Do you want me to find the exact source to confirm that or are you happy with what Peridita posted at #12. I think it is from Digital Spy but I couldn't see it clearly that's just my guess.

Below is one of the many sources which confirm that he was given initially 12 months contract:

http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2...ick-actor-home

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2016)

----------


## eni294

> Whatever, Daniel still went too early.  I think Imogen and Josh left a bit early.  They leave to tie in with stories.  May be the same for some others too.


Probably you are right in some situations it is the case. But the actors who played Imogen and Josh had 3 years contracts and they stayed 3 years. Daniel (Tim)  had two 1 years contracts and he left as he hasn't been given further contract.

I agree with you that it would be nice to watch all of them longer. Last year it was very sad not to watch Naomi longer. If I remember right it was her decision to leave the show. Not sure what her contract situation was.

I read somewhere here that the young actors usually are given 3 years contracts to bond them for that time. And later the young actors usually try their luck overseas.

----------


## Perdita

Neighbours airs a shock accident for Paige Smith later this month as she's knocked unconscious while boxing.

Paige (Olympia Valance) is trying to take her mind off her complicated love life when things go badly wrong for her.

Upcoming Neighbours episodes will see Paige left devastated when Father Jack Callahan chooses the church over her, which leads to her going on the rebound by sleeping with Tyler Brennan.

Needing an escape from so much drama, Paige decides to do some good by lending her punching bag to the Outreach programme - much to the delight of Jack.

Paige Smith takes part in some boxing in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5
Paige's mum Lauren can see that she's deliberately trying to put herself in Jack's orbit again and urges her to keep her distance, but her warnings fall on deaf ears.

When Paige later spots a shirtless Jack sparring with his friend Dustin Oliver, she's once again confronted by her attraction to Jack and decides to take out her frustrations by taking his place in the ring. 

It doesn't take long before Paige's involvement ends very badly as a punch knocks her out cold, but as a horrified Jack watches on, could this make him realise how deeply he feels for her?

Paige Smith takes part in some boxing in Neighbours
Â©  Channel 5





Neighbours airs these scenes on Friday, July 29 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (11-07-2016), Dazzle (11-07-2016), lizann (11-07-2016), Pantherboy (11-07-2016), Ruffed_lemur (11-07-2016)

----------


## indigodance

Its got to the point today  I didn't want to watch the programme as I am so sick of her antics .....

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

tyler and paige again, piper wont be happy 

go dustin and his punch keep her knocked out and down

----------

indigodance (11-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

tyler and paige again, piper wont be happy 

go dustin and his punch keep her knocked out and down

----------


## pamcat30

Can't stand Paige the sooner she goes the better.

----------

Dazzle (12-07-2016), indigodance (12-07-2016), lizann (12-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

i hope she does her fight and is knocked out

----------

kaz21 (09-09-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> i hope she does her fight and is knocked out


I don't.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I think it was totally negligent of Aaron to set her up with a fight for which she's completely ill-equipped.  Who sets a newbie up with an experienced boxer?  :Wal2l:   And why was Piper blaming Paige for losing Aaron the money if she pulled out?  It's completely his fault in my opinion.

Now it looks like the fight's going ahead, I just hope we don't get the totally unrealistic scenario of Paige winning it.

----------


## MarkMcG97

I want Paiges adoptive father John Smith to be cast that would be a great storyline who agrees

----------


## Dazzle

*Neighbours star Olympia Valance enters talks to extend her contract*

Olympia Valance is contracted to appear in Neighbours until early next year, but she is hoping to stay on Ramsay Street for a little while longer.

The Herald Sun reports that Valance has asked producers to extend her contract by another six to eight months, meaning she could be on screen until at least early 2018.

"I love my job and I don't feel ready to leave just yet and they were happy to have me for a bit longer," the actress said.

Although she wants to carry on playing the role of Paige Smith in the popular Aussie soap, it has been reported that she's been filming pilot projects in London.

"The pilot was called Ghetto Heaven and was unlike anything I have done with Neighbours," she said.
"It was gritty, it was dirty, I was really nervous about going over there and doing it because I have never done anything like it before, but it turned out to be amazing and I was surprised at my ability."

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-her-contract/


It's nice that she's not desperate to leave the first chance she gets to "crack Hollywood" like so many other young soap stars.

----------

Pantherboy (13-10-2016), Perdita (12-10-2016), Ruffed_lemur (13-10-2016)

----------


## indigodance

I see the green eyed monster showed its head when Paige clocked the ex from Jacks past !!! didn't take long did it ....

----------


## tammyy2j

Would she consider abortion?  Fr. Jack will be against 

Has it ever been done on Neighbours

----------


## MarkMcG97

> Would she consider abortion?  Fr. Jack will be against 
> 
> Has it ever been done on Neighbours


I don't think that Paige will abort but she might try to keep the pregnancy hidden or consider adoption

----------


## MarkMcG97

> Would she consider abortion?  Fr. Jack will be against 
> 
> Has it ever been done on Neighbours


I don't think that Paige will abort but she might try to keep the pregnancy hidden or consider adoption

----------


## Perdita

> I don't think that Paige will abort but she might try to keep the pregnancy hidden or consider adoption


She wonÂ´t be able to hide the pregnancy for ever ...

----------


## MarkMcG97

> She wonÂ´t be able to hide the pregnancy for ever ...


She will either end up passing out and found out by everyone or is seen at hospital by Sonya Mark Steph

----------


## MarkMcG97

> She wonÂ´t be able to hide the pregnancy for ever ...


She will either end up passing out and found out by everyone or is seen at hospital by Sonya Mark Steph

----------


## olivia1896

> She wonÂ´t be able to hide the pregnancy for ever ...


Well in the promo for next year Jack asks her if it's his. Jack will definitely try to control the decision based on his beliefs

----------


## MarkMcG97

> Well in the promo for next year Jack asks her if it's his. Jack will definitely try to control the decision based on his beliefs


Yeah probably and Paige and Jack might be attacked through the paper by Tim Collins you know local priest breaks vows kinda stuff

----------


## MarkMcG97

> Well in the promo for next year Jack asks her if it's his. Jack will definitely try to control the decision based on his beliefs


Yeah probably and Paige and Jack might be attacked through the paper by Tim Collins you know local priest breaks vows kinda stuff

----------


## meagan82

I think that response will po Paige and she will say it's Tylers .....

----------


## MarkMcG97

People ain't stupid as if tyler was the father she'd be showing but jack she wouldn't so Jack is the father and doubt paige would lie to Jack like that she knows lies her father kept the truth of her adoption secret for all of her life.

----------


## Perdita

2017 is off to a rather complicated start for Neighbours favourite Paige Smith as she struggles to process the bombshell that she is expecting Jack Callahan's baby.

Paige (Olympia Valance) had an illicit one-night stand with her on-off priest lover Jack last year, but neither of them considered the repercussions to be quite so life-changing.

The closing moments of December's season finale saw Paige take a positive pregnancy test and the story will be picked up when Neighbours returns to our screens next week.

Paige Smith looks through Simone Bader's things in Neighbours
Â©  CHANNEL 5
When a further hospital examination confirms that Paige is definitely expecting, she is thrown into the dilemma of whether or not to come clean with Jack - but the promo seems to indicate that she decides against it.

Paige appears adamant that her pregnancy has nothing to do with Jack, who has made it unequivocally clear that the church is his priority - not his love life.

When Jack gets wind of the situation, he confronts Paige over whether the baby is his, but will she tell him the truth? Or will she continue to keep him in the dark?

Digital Spy

----------

badirene (06-01-2017), Dazzle (06-01-2017), Pantherboy (06-01-2017), Splashy (06-01-2017)

----------


## Splashy

I hope she makes him suffer... the weirdo bedded her in a shed on the day she nearly died and was in trauma, he couldnt of picked an easier day to have sex wirh a women. Then after he has had what he wanted he is doing the priest act again, lets  be clear, when he bedded the lady he ripped off his dog collar so Paige cannot be blamed. 

 To now doubt the paternity of the baby is beyond crass, by even doing so is admitting he broke his vows. 

 Neighbours writers are no friends of the Catholic system, this is the second priest bedded by a female on the street, Susan Kenedy being the first to do it.

edit admitting  not admiring

----------

Aussieguy (07-01-2017), badirene (07-01-2017), Dazzle (06-01-2017), MellBee (06-01-2017), Pantherboy (06-01-2017)

----------


## MarkMcG97

> I hope she makes him suffer... the weirdo bedded her in a shed on the day she nearly died and was in trauma, he couldnt of picked an easier day to have sex wirh a women. Then after he has had what he wanted he is doing the priest act again, lets  be clear, when he bedded the lady he ripped off his dog collar so Paige cannot be blamed. 
> 
>  To now doubt the paternity of the baby is beyond crass, by even doing so is admitting he broke his vows. 
> 
>  Neighbours writers are no friends of the Catholic system, this is the second priest bedded by a female on the street, Susan Kenedy being the first to do it.
> 
> edit admitting  not admiring


Yeah I agree that Jack did seem to take advantage of Paignton when she was vulnerable so I think even when the truth comes out Paige should keep Jack at distance from her and might call in some help from her adoptive family like her mum Mary

----------


## MarkMcG97

> I hope she makes him suffer... the weirdo bedded her in a shed on the day she nearly died and was in trauma, he couldnt of picked an easier day to have sex wirh a women. Then after he has had what he wanted he is doing the priest act again, lets  be clear, when he bedded the lady he ripped off his dog collar so Paige cannot be blamed. 
> 
>  To now doubt the paternity of the baby is beyond crass, by even doing so is admitting he broke his vows. 
> 
>  Neighbours writers are no friends of the Catholic system, this is the second priest bedded by a female on the street, Susan Kenedy being the first to do it.
> 
> edit admitting  not admiring


Yeah I agree that Jack did seem to take advantage of Paige when she was vulnerable so I think even when the truth comes out Paige should keep Jack at distance from her and might call in some help from her adoptive family like her mum Mary

----------

badirene (09-01-2017), kaz21 (08-01-2017)

----------


## lellygurl

Personally, I cannot wait until Jack finds out about Paiges pregnancy! lol I am wanting to see what he does... bring it on! LOL  :Big Grin:

----------

badirene (17-01-2017), PennyMartin (17-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> Personally, I cannot wait until Jack finds out about Paiges pregnancy! lol I am wanting to see what he does... bring it on! LOL


He'll no doubt be his usual surly and controlling self.  I can definitely wait!

----------

badirene (17-01-2017)

----------


## MarkMcG97

> He'll no doubt be his usual surly and controlling self.  I can definitely wait!


I kinda hope Paige tries to keep him away from the baby

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017)

----------


## MarkMcG97

> He'll no doubt be his usual surly and controlling self.  I can definitely wait!


I kinda hope Paige tries to keep him away from the baby

----------

kaz21 (17-01-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

> He'll no doubt be his usual surly and controlling self.  I can definitely wait!


Yeah more of his angry / frowny face

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2017)

----------


## badirene

> Yeah more of his angry / frowny face


I can't wait to see how he acts high handed and superior to Paige when he is the baby-daddy! Wonder what the church authorities will have to say to him, bad priest points - he broke the vow of celibacy, and fornication outside of marriage, good priest points - no contraception, it could be a close call on promotion to Pope!  :Rotfl:

----------

Dazzle (18-01-2017), MellBee (18-01-2017), PennyMartin (18-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I think Paige wants him to find out, why else is she staying around, she could go see her adoptive parents or other half siblings, she loves him and is still pining for them and baby to be a family, she is her mother's daughter

----------

badirene (19-01-2017), Dazzle (18-01-2017), lizann (19-01-2017), MellBee (18-01-2017), PennyMartin (18-01-2017)

----------


## Dazzle

> *I can't wait to see how he acts high handed and superior to Paige when he is the baby-daddy!* Wonder what the church authorities will have to say to him, bad priest points - he broke the vow of celibacy, and fornication outside of marriage, good priest points - no contraception, it could be a close call on promotion to Pope!


If he stays true to form he'll get in a bit of slut shaming for good measure just to ensure Paige has no doubt of his moral superiority...  :Wal2l: 




> I think Paige wants him to find out, why else is she staying around, she could go see her adoptive parents or other half siblings, she loves him and is still pining for them and baby to be a family, she is her mother's daughter


I'm sure you're right, although for the moment she seems to have accepted she'll never have him.  In any case, it would be hard for her to move away from her parents when she's pregnant and alone and needs them the most.

----------

badirene (19-01-2017), MellBee (18-01-2017), tammyy2j (19-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> If he stays true to form he'll get in a bit of slut shaming for good measure just to ensure Paige has no doubt of his moral superiority... 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you're right, although for the moment she seems to have accepted she'll never have him.  In any case, it would be hard for her to move away from her parents when she's pregnant and alone and needs them the most.


She seems to have given up completely her adopted family  :Thumbsdown:

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2017), lizann (19-01-2017)

----------


## MarkMcG97

> She seems to have given up completely her adopted family


Yeah they should have her mention them as Brad and Lauren may be her biological parents Mary and John raised her and made her the woman she is today

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2017), lizann (19-01-2017), tammyy2j (22-01-2017)

----------


## MarkMcG97

> She seems to have given up completely her adopted family


Yeah they should have her mention them as Brad and Lauren may be her biological parents Mary and John raised her and made her the woman she is today

----------

badirene (23-01-2017), kaz21 (19-01-2017)

----------


## indigodance

She did her best to break up Brad and Laurens marriage to their respective partners to complete "her own" family ..... like with Jack ... she will make him pay in her own way, even if she gets him back ....  it wont be happy ever after, she is too selfish. 

Like wise with Brad and Lauren .. it was a quick bunk-up in a boat shed ... a minute wonder, there was no long term pining on Brads side, he was already with someone else.  The story line as some long lost love is totally not how the original story line run (I do remember as well ...... yes, I am that old).   :Crying:

----------

badirene (23-01-2017), lizann (23-01-2017), MellBee (24-01-2017), tammyy2j (22-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Daily Telegraph article this morning:


*Neighbours star Olympia Valance discovers the greatest contraception ever.*

THERE should be little doubt about Olympia Valance’s commitment to her craft.

Playing pregnant Paige Smith on Neighbours, the 24-year-old goes into labour on the Channel 10 soap this week — and in true Ramsay Street style, it’s no ordinary delivery, with the single mother finding herself alone in an isolated farming shed, just as her water breaks.

Valance tells News Corp Australia, it was no ordinary day of filming either, with the young actor pushing through a 12-hour “labour.”

“I was pushing all day long, from six in the morning, to six at night. There was one point, I was pushing so hard I almost fainted,” she says.

Warned her unborn was in the breach position, there was added drama for both mother and child — before Dr Karl Kennedy (Alan Fletcher) and her baby daddy, priest Father Jack (Andrew Morley) can rush to her side.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/f...0af?width=1024
http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/b...bb4b?width=650

After researching the complications associated with a breech birth, what’s not in danger, Valance confirms, is any chance she’ll be rushing out to get pregnant in real life.

“I reckon I watched about three hours of home [breech] birth videos and oh, my god ... it was the greatest contraception ever, 100 per cent,” she laughs.

Besides being “completely frightened out of wanting to have a baby,” Valance has her sights set firmly on an international career — presenting a different dilemma for the young star.

Now in her fourth year on the soap series, the Logie-nominated actor admits she’s edging closer to cutting the cord and leaving her TV family for new work opportunities in either London or Los Angeles.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/7...1a11?width=650

Her endorsement deal with Gossard lingerie takes her to the UK capital regularly, allowing time too for her to visit with half-sister and former Neighbours star, Holly, who lives between London and Los Angeles with her entrepreneur husband Nick Candy and their toddler daughter, Luca.

Signed to the same US management agency, Roar, as the Hemsworth brothers, there are also doors set to open for her there.

And yet, Valance — loyal to where she got her acting start — is torn about leaving her Neighbours and FremantleMedia family behind.

“A lot of people don’t get this opportunity, so I feel very lucky and very blessed to have been given this chance. To go and throw it away for the unknown ... it’s going to be really hard because I’ve loved the cast, I love the crew.”

Her departure is already causing anxiety on the close-knit set, Valance admits.

“The make-up artist said to me this morning that Eve Morley [who plays Sonia Rebecchi] had said something like, ‘it’s going to be emotional to see Olympia go ...’ and I started tearing up, that’s how emotional I get. If I do go, it will be one of the hardest decisions I’ll ever have to make,” she says.

She plans to use the show’s end of year production break this year to spend a month in Los Angeles, trying her luck during pilot season. But she’s pleaded with producers not to kill her character off.

“Even if I decide not to sign on for another season, I want to come back and forth for cameos. It would never be the end of Paige.”



And, of course, the DailyMail article:


*'It's going to be really hard to throw it away': Olympia Valance reveals plans to leave Neighbours for opportunities 'in either London or LA'*

Neighbours star Olympia Valance has announced plans to leave Australia to chase acting and modelling opportunities in 'either London or Los Angeles.'

The 24-year-old told The Sunday Telegraph's TV Guide she will follow in sister Holly's footsteps by risking regular TV work for a shot at stardom.

'I feel very lucky and very blessed to have been given this chance,' said the Melbourne-born lingerie model.

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...5929847101.jpg

After four years on Neighbours, including a current on-screen pregnancy, Olympia revealed her departure was imminent.

The brunette actress insisted she was never going to lose sight of the rare opportunity she had been given.

'A lot of people don't get this opportunity, so I feel very lucky and very blessed to have been given this chance,' she said.

'To go throw it away for the unknown... it's going to be really hard because I've loved the cast, I love the crew.

Such is the extent of Olympia's affection for her TV family, she confessed to feeling hesitant about leaving.

She confessed: 'If I do go, It will be the hardest decision I'll ever had to make.'

Olympia's older half-sister Holly, 34, also left Neighbours to pursue stardom in 2003.

Unlike her sister, however, Olympia does not appear to have plans for a music career.

Olympia revealed she will use the TV soap's end-of-year break to spend four weeks in Los Angeles.

It's the perfect timing being 'pilot season' as major networks are looking for new talent to fill roles on potential series.

In 2014, Olympia became an ambassador for UK lingerie brand Gossard, and last year she signed a deal with LA management agency Roar.

Roar also manages fellow Australian actors Chris and Liam Hemsworth.

----------

MellBee (28-05-2017), tuckec01 (28-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

the size of her premature baby looks about a year old already

----------

Aussieguy (07-06-2017), badirene (07-06-2017), kayuqtuq (07-06-2017), lellygurl (08-06-2017), Pantherboy (06-06-2017), tammyy2j (07-06-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

Yeah it's not a new born baby that's for sure

----------

lellygurl (08-06-2017)

----------


## kaz21

> the size of her premature baby looks about a year old already


Haha so true.

----------


## Perdita

Looks like she will be leaving

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...s-Emerson.html

----------

badirene (26-06-2017), TaintedLove (26-06-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Radiotimes.com article:


*Neighbours: Paige and Mark's shock kiss to be revealed in flashback

But is a romance with Elly also on the cards for the cute cop?*

http://images.radiotimes.com/namedim...e317ae8875.jpg

Neighbours is setting up a potential love triangle in the coming weeks as it's revealed Mark Brennan and ex-girlfriend Paige Smith shared a secret kiss recently, but any hope of a romantic reunion for the pair is threatened as Mark starts spending more time with Elly Conway. 

Next Monday, the root of the recent tension between the former lovers is explained when it emerges Mark visited Paige during her trip away from Erinsborough to Queensland - and events took an unexpected turn.

http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...57048db46e.jpg

The old flames had a big heart-to-heart and discussed their relationship and the different directions life had taken them - caught up in the moment, Mark and Paige ended up kissing...

http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...f923a88321.jpg

Back in present day Ramsay Street, Paige is trying her hardest to forget it ever happened and is preparing for her birthday party. The celebrations turn into an emotional roller coaster for the new mum when baby daddy Jack Callahan admits he still has feelings for her - only to be rejected by his ex, who reminds him he chose the church over her and it was the birth of their son Gabe, not his love for Paige, that made him ditch dog collar.

Jack is crushed, but Paige then gets another declaration of love from Mark who can't shake the Queensland kiss. Telling him it's too soon after losing Caitlin, not to mention all the weirdness with Sonya Rebecchi, Paige insists they are better off as friends. But is that what they both really want?

Later in the week, Elly quizzes Paige if she regrets how things ended with Mark, but Paige insists it's all in the past. Offering her friend a wine tasting voucher at a vineyard she's unable to use herself, Elly asks Mark to accompany her - and try as she might, Paige can't conceal a tinge of jealousy.

http://www.radiotimes.com/uploads/im...33793e8898.jpg

Elly and Mark have a top day at the vineyard and it's obvious they've got chemistry (or it could just be the wine talking...), but will they act on it? And is Paige destined to be alone?

Neighbours airs these scenes next week from Monday 3-Thursday 6 July, and continues weekdays on Channel 5 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm

----------

badirene (26-06-2017), SoapsJSK (26-06-2017)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Looks like she will be leaving
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...s-Emerson.html


There still seems to be a bit of doubt in that article.

----------


## Perdita

> There still seems to be a bit of doubt in that article.


I think once a soap star mentions Hollywood and maybe see what is on offer there, they want to try it.  Maybe not leave for good but for a while anyway

----------

kaz21 (26-06-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

Wonder if Jack will leave with her and Gabe (will be a toddler by then) as a happy family? Considering the sacrifice Jack made leaving the church you'd think he would.

----------


## Perdita

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/neig...-cast-changes/

Looks like departure is confirmed

----------

Lucylujane (25-10-2017), Pantherboy (23-10-2017), TaintedLove (24-10-2017), tammyy2j (24-10-2017)

----------


## Sparklydee

> Wonder if Jack will leave with her and Gabe (will be a toddler by then) as a happy family? Considering the sacrifice Jack made leaving the church you'd think he would.


Apparently Andrew Morley is staying until 2019-unless heâs being axed before the end of his contract, which would be a pity as thereâs so much more they could do with Jack.  Itâs sad about Paige though, Iâve actually become really fond of her character since Brad and Lauren left.

----------

kaz21 (23-10-2017), Perdita (23-10-2017), tammyy2j (24-10-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Apparently Andrew Morley is staying until 2019-unless heâs being axed before the end of his contract, which would be a pity as thereâs so much more they could do with Jack.  Itâs sad about Paige though, Iâve actually become really fond of her character since Brad and Lauren left.


Well they did force the actor who played Daniel to leave so he and Imogen could have a happy ending. Won't happen this time as Jack and Paige are no more. Also means Paige and Mark break up - again.

----------


## Sparklydee

> Well they did force the actor who played Daniel to leave so he and Imogen could have a happy ending. Won't happen this time as Jack and Paige are no more. Also means Paige and Mark break up - again.


Daft isnât it? Maybe sheâll be killed off.

----------

kaz21 (24-10-2017)

----------


## Aussieguy

> Daft isnât it? Maybe sheâll be killed off.


Hope not ,too many have been killed off. She'll probably be off to QLD to live with Lauren and Brad

----------

kaz21 (25-10-2017), lellygurl (29-10-2017), Pantherboy (25-10-2017), Perdita (25-10-2017), Sparklydee (25-10-2017), tammyy2j (26-10-2017)

----------


## Sparklydee

[QUOTE=Aussieguy;885508]Hope not ,too many have been killed off. She'll probably be off to QLD to live with Lauren and Brad[/QUOTE

Thatâs what Iâm wondering, and sheâll probably take Gabe which isnât great for Jack. Also, something must happen to break her and Mark up shortly before she leaves (they are still together in episodes currently being filmed). Maybe she leaves due to the break-up.

----------

kaz21 (25-10-2017)

----------


## kayuqtuq

I've never liked Paige so I'm more than happy to see her go!

----------


## Aussiebob

Well the final episodes this year and start of next year “will end with a bang” with her at the centre of it apparently, according to this http://metro.co.uk/2017/10/23/neighb...break-7021736/

----------


## tammyy2j

I prefer Paige now that Lauren is gone

I do not like Jack since he left the priesthood so him leaving I would be fine with

----------

badirene (27-10-2017), kaz21 (26-10-2017), SoapsJSK (28-10-2017), TaintedLove (01-12-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

The *Daily Telegraph* posted this article in today's newspaper. It says that Olympia Valance's stepdad, Aussie rock legend Ross Wilson (who remembers the song 'Eagle Rock'?) will be making a cameo appearance on Neighbours. The article also mentions that Olympia has finished filming on Neighbours. This has spawned a couple of other articles on other sites saying that she is leaving:


Daily Telegraph article:


*Rocking Into Ramsay Street.*

Rock legend *Ross Wilson* has made a cameo appearance in Neighbours alongside Ramsay Street favourite  and real life stepdaughter *Olympia Valance*.

"My acting was better than expected, apparently," Wilson told Confidential. "I've been in a few Z-grade movies with some mind-numbing lines, but Neighbours was a lot of fun."

Wilson, of Daddy Cool, Mondo Rock and solo career fame, plays himself in the popular Ten Soap. The episode, filmed this week, will air in March 2018.

It also marked Valance's last week of filming on Ramsay St. She is leaving the show to pursue overseas opportunities.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/a...6ee8?width=316



This led to these articles:

cetusnews.com/dailymail.co.uk


*Olympia Valance finishes filming on Neighbours*

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...2071743003.jpg

She's made no secret of her desire to forge an acting career overseas.

And after months of speculation Olympia Valance has finally left Neighbours, with News Corp reporting she has wrapped up filming on the soap this week.

The 24-year-old, who is the younger half sister of Neighbours star Holly Valance, has appeared on the soap for three years.

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...2071082905.jpg

The newspaper reported that Olympia, who plays Paige Smith, had finished filming on Ramsay Street this week.

The lingerie model was 'leaving the show to pursue overseas opportunities', the publication claimed.

Olympia has made no secret of her ambitions to work in Tinseltown, signing to Chris and Liam Hemsworth's Hollywood agents, Roar Management, in 2015.

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...2071267894.jpg

'I am very, very, very, very lucky, because people go over there and work their asses off to find an agent, but these guys came to me. I was very lucky,' she told Fairfax Media in 2016.

'We work closely already and they know that I am on a TV show here, but they just want to keep the relationship going until we can do other things.'

*Meanwhile also this week rock legend Ross Wilson is making history, joining the long list of celebrity singer cameos on Neighbours.

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...2071324155.jpg

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...2071331233.jpg

The 70-year-old is making a cameo appearance on the soap alongside his real life stepdaughter Olympia.*

'My acting was better than expected, apparently,' Ross told News Corp.

'I've been in a few Z-grade movies with some mind-numbing lines, but Neighbours was a lot of fun.'

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...2072042691.jpg


http://www.cetusnews.com/life/Olympi...JWgvDJRgf.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...eighbours.html

----------

joaardvark (03-12-2017), MellBee (01-12-2017), Ruffed_lemur (02-12-2017), TaintedLove (01-12-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Follow up article in the Daily Telegraph on Olympia Valance leaving Neighbours:


*Olympia Valance jets off to Hollywood after leaving Neighbours*

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...887?width=1024

NEIGHBOURS star Olympia Valance is relocating to Los Angeles for Hollywoodâs so-called pilot season. 

Valance, who played Ramsay St resident Paige Smith, filmed her last scenes in the popular Channel 10 soap last week.

Her stepfather, legendary rocker Ross Wilson, made a cameo appearance in one of her final scenes.

Wilson said Valance was leaving the show to pursue television and film opportunities, with her first stop in LA in late January.

https://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/...fedf?width=650

âItâs an emotional week for her,â Wilson said. âI know there will be a few speeches and a lot of tears.â

Wilson said it was a âbig moveâ for Valance to move her career abroad, but added she felt it was âtime to move on.â

âOlympia, and my wife Tania, her mother, are going to LA in January, with management waiting with open arms,â Wilson said. âI know she will do really well.â

Pilot season is when US networks commission new shows, which are either picked up or shelved.

Valance is signed to US management agency, Roar, which also represents Chris, Liam and Luke Hemsworth.

âI feel very lucky and very blessed to have been given this chance,â Valance said.

Meanwhile, she pleaded with Neighbours producers not to kill off Paige Smith, so she can make a return visit to Erinsborough in future.

Valance also filmed a gritty new drama Ghetto Heaven in Britain earlier this year.

----------

MellBee (03-12-2017)

----------


## lizann

is her exit on screen soon with jack or without?

----------

Pantherboy (21-02-2018)

----------


## kaz21

Let’s hope with jack.

----------

Pantherboy (21-02-2018)

----------


## Pantherboy

> Letâs hope with jack.


Agreed. But I get the feeling it will only be her leaving (with Gabe?).

----------

kaz21 (21-02-2018)

----------


## Sparklydee

I think it will only be her and Gabe leaving as well. Andrew Morley said Jack and Paige donât get a happy ending. I donât think theyâd have them leave as just friends, if Andrew was leaving surely theyâd want to give âJaigeâ shippers what they want. Andrew describes Paigeâs exit as a very sad and emotional moment for a lot of people. The picture Iâve seen of it shows Paige, Elly, Amy, Piper and Jack (canât tell whether heâs leaving or just saying goodbye). Canât see Gabe. None of them look that emotional to me 😀

----------


## Aussieguy

I'll be happy to see her go,lately she's been more annoying than usual. But it's the nature of a soap that it's rare to see a happy ending as actors leave at different times. One exception was Imogen and Daniel and that was because they booted off the actor who plays Daniel lol

----------


## Sparklydee

> I'll be happy to see her go,lately she's been more annoying than usual. But it's the nature of a soap that it's rare to see a happy ending as actors leave at different times. One exception was Imogen and Daniel and that was because they booted off the actor who plays Daniel lol


Yeah and if they were booting Andrew off, or if heâd decided to leave, I reckon theyâd do a whole different storyline. My theory is that theyâve written this cheating storyline to make things end up with a believable reason why Paige would take Gabe away from Jack, without him leaving as well. I think sheâll realise what a massive mess the whole Jack/Mark thing is and will leave on her own to sort her head out.

----------


## Perdita

Coming back???

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...67TXRQb8pcOKv8

----------

MellBee (27-04-2019), Ruffed_lemur (27-04-2019)

----------


## Bossy7

Please NO!!

----------

MellBee (27-04-2019), Mirjam (28-04-2019)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Coming back???
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...67TXRQb8pcOKv8


I hope so.  Paige is great!

She always said she would like to return.

----------


## Aussieguy

I assume LA didn't work out?!

With Mark leaving perhaps Paige returning is part of that story line  :Ponder:

----------


## Mirjam

> I assume LA didn't work out?!
> 
> With Mark leaving perhaps Paige returning is part of that story line


Is Mark leaving?...

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours confirms sad return storyline for Paige Smith and Jack Callahan
The couple are on the rocks.*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...llahan-return/

Neighbours will reveal that Paige Smith and Jack Callahan's relationship is on the rocks as they return to the show next week.

The couple, who were last seen in 2018 when they left Erinsborough together, are the latest characters heading back to Ramsay Street ahead of Neighbours' 35th anniversary celebrations next month.

Paige (Olympia Valance) is the first to reappear, surprising her family by turning up at the Willis house unannounced.

There's immediate tension between Paige and Roxy (Zima Anderson), but Terese (Rebekah Elmaloglou) can tell that there's more to Paige's visit than she's letting on.

Terese's compassionate approach helps her to uncover the truth behind Paige's sudden arrival, as it turns out that her relationship with Jack (Andrew Morley) is on the rocks.

Paige isn't sure they'll make it through, but after Terese pulls some strings, Jack follows his partner back to Erinsborough so they can talk properly.

Still fearing the worst, Paige is a mess as she awaits Jack's arrival and dreads what he might have to say to her.

Jack turns up with a heavy heart, but before he gets a chance to see Paige, he meets up with a fellow ex-local â Mark Gottlieb (Bruce Samazan).

The unlikely duo already know each other and Mark is on hand to offer Jack some advice as they chat candidly at the coffee shop.

Later, Paige continues to confide in Terese and expresses her fears that Jack may have had an affair.

Before long, Paige interrupts Jack's cosy heart-to-heart with Mark at the coffee shop and demands an explanation. Will she get the wrong idea over what has been going on? What is Jack hiding from Paige?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, February 24, Tuesday, February 25 and Wednesday, February 26 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Austra*lia).

----------


## lizann

what family is paige returning to visit, she didn't get on with terese or not close to ned and roxy

----------


## Aussieguy

How do Jack and Mark know each other? AFAIK Mark has not been in the show since the 90's :Ponder:

----------


## pammy99

Priesthood perhaps?

----------


## Danners9

> How do Jack and Mark know each other? AFAIK Mark has not been in the show since the 90's


I wondered too, so looked up the character's wikipedia page and it says:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_G...eligious_views

but it also sounds like he might have abandoned his faith after the coma, at least that's how I read 'comes to his senses'. But it probably is through the priesthood, or the congregation/administration at the church Jack went to.

----------

Aussieguy (17-02-2020)

----------


## Pantherboy

Digital Spy article:


*Neighbours to revisit Paige Smith and Mark Brennan's relationship as they face big decisions
Could they still reunite?*

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...hip-revisited/

Neighbours revisits Paige Smith's romantic chemistry with her ex-fiancÃ© Mark Brennan next week.

The show gives fans fresh hope that Paige (Olympia Valance) could have a happy ending with Mark after she splits from her current partner Jack Callahan.

This week's episodes see Paige and Jack (Andrew Morley) both return to Erinsborough, with their relationship sadly on the rocks.

Although Paige still holds out some hope of sorting things out, the scenes ultimately lead to her splitting from Jack.

Next week, newly-single Paige tries to help out Terese Willis, who's trying to increase ticket sales for Lassiters' wedding expo.

Terese decides to have people dressed as brides handing out flyers, so Paige cancels a planned catch-up with Mark (Scott McGregor) in order to pitch in.

Chloe Brennan has also arranged for Elly Conway (Jodi Anasta) to get involved, so there's a potentially awkward reunion for Mark's ex-brides at the complex. How will Mark react when he sees both of his former partners in their wedding dresses?

Later in the week, Mark's sister Chloe and brother Aaron try to play matchmaker by suggesting that he should spend some more time with Paige.

Mark isn't convinced that it's a good idea, pointing out that Paige has only just split from Jack and doesn't even live in the same state as him.

Despite this, Aaron continues his meddling by letting Paige know exactly where and when Mark will be having a drink, just in case she wants to drop by.

The next day, Mark is called back to work in Adelaide and is disappointed to be leaving Erinsborough so soon.

Mark invites Paige to his farewell meal at The Waterhole. She has plans with Elly, but suggests that she might come by afterwards.

When Paige fails to show up, David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) seeks her out and asks why she avoided Mark. Opening up to her friend, Paige shares a surprising revelation. What does it mean for her possible future with Mark?

*Neighbours airs these scenes on Monday, March 2, Tuesday, March 3 and Wednesday, March 4 at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 (UK) and 6.30pm on 10 Peach (Australia).*

----------

MellBee (24-02-2020)

----------


## Aussieguy

Good news Mark and Paige have good chemistry. I wonder if Paige is pregnant? Anyway if they do get back together lets hope Mark doesn't arrest her again on their wedding day :Smile:

----------


## Kyzaah

Mark would never be with her while she’s pregnant. Especially so soon after her breaking it off with Jack (who I assume is the father). It’s gotta be something else.

----------


## Sufyaan

I think Jack might propose to paige that's why his been so distant

----------


## kaz21

They break up.

----------


## minimoo

When Paige fails to show up, David Tanaka (Takaya Honda) seeks her out and asks why she avoided Mark. Opening up to her friend, Paige shares a surprising revelation. What does it mean for her possible future with Mark?[I][/_I]

Maybe Paige has discovered that Gabe is indeed Marks baby._

----------


## Danners9

unrelated to Neighbours but in today's _Better Call Saul_ (season 5, episode 6) there is a character in the Mesa Verde team called Paige Novak. I got a little kick out of that.

----------


## courseiam

> unrelated to Neighbours but in today's _Better Call Saul_ (season 5, episode 6) there is a character in the Mesa Verde team called Paige Novak. I got a little kick out of that.


That character has been in Better Call Saul since series 2 and I'd not realised she shares her name until you pointed it out!

----------


## lizann

what next jack to live with newly married paige and mark, running too smoothly

----------


## Pantherboy

A Greek community newspaper based in Melbourne, Neos Kosmos, has reported that Olympia Valance will return for the finale episodes of Neighbours. Olympia also shared the news on her own Instagram story:


https://www.instagram.com/p/CdIPBieM...8-6deac8abb4b0





Olympia Valance to return as Paige Smith for Neighbours finale
In a Neos Kosmos exclusive, the Greek Australian breaks the news of joining the last ever episodes of Neighbours among a team of ?favourites from the past?, including Kylie Minogue and Jason Donovan. No spoilers on Paige Smith?s final moves in Erinsborough, sorry! But Valance does reveal where she will be honeymooning soon with fianc? Thomas Bellchambers.

https://neoskosmos.com/en/2022/05/04...ctRvmL299wGoeE

As much as the bombshell news dropped in February about ?Neighbours? left fans disappointed, farewelling Australia?s longest-running soap calls for a worthy send off.

Neos Kosmos can now reveal that Olympia Valance is among the ?favourites from the past? selected by Network 10 to return to Ramsay for an on-air celebration.

Confirmation of Paige Smith?s comeback for the series finale comes just days after iconic TV couple Scott and Charlene (played by Jason Donovan and Kylie Minogue) were announced to return.

?We are delighted to have Olympia join us for the celebrations, she is a much-loved cast member and character, and always brings a wonderful energy to the set. Paige Smith has an edge to her that is guaranteed to shake up things ? stand by, ? Neighbours Executive Producer, Jason Herbsion, said.

Since Valance first became a Ramsay St resident in 2014, much has changed both in fictional Erinsborough?s makeup and off screen.

Last time she appeared on the show was in its 35th anniversary in 2020.

Advertisement
But joining the season?s finale is much more than a guest stint for the actress; rather a homecoming.

?Neighbours has always felt like home to me. It was my first acting job, and it taught me so much. There is a reason why everyone refers to Neighbours as the best training ground in the world,? Valance tells Neos Kosmos.

Indeed, the show has the reputation of a stomping ground for Aussie talent across the industry, including Russell Crowe and Delta Goodrem.

Coming on board the cast was not a walk in the park, though. Then 21-year-old Valance had revealed in an interview shortly after landing the role that it took no less than four nerve-breaking auditions.

Asked to reflect on those times now, she says:

?Not only did Neighbours become my first acting gig, it was also my first audition ever, so I had no idea what to expect.

?I didn?t know how many call backs were considered normal, or how many other actors I was up against to get the part, it was a completely foreign experience for me. I decided to just give it all that I had, a real ?you have to be in it to win it? mentality.?

Valance knows the industry can be ?very tough, if you don?t have a thick skin?, but in hindsight the one thing she would tell her younger self ? and share with anyone entering the industry ? would be to ?give every opportunity that is placed in front of you everything that you?ve got. And if the cards don?t land in your favour, then remember not to take it too personally.?

From the opening scene in 1985, Neighbours has gained the hearts of viewers Down Under and overseas spanning different generations.

And before filming wraps up in June, producers are promising the last round of episodes ? with the very final one, the 8,903rd, set to air on 1 August ? will ?have something for everyone? with current cast joined by ?the most memorable characters from across many eras?.

Paige Smith couldn?t be absent from the party.

?Paige has shifted and grown so much since audiences were first introduced to her in 2014. She found her way back to her family, she became a mum, and last time audiences saw her on screen she finally got married to the love of her life. ? says Valance.

Asked for exclusive spoilers, sorry but she ?can?t say a word!?

?All I can confirm is that Paige is coming back.

?I think a lot of care and attention has been put into these final episodes of Neighbours. They really are a dedication to the fans, so I think everyone will be very happy.?

End of an era for a show that kept company to Aussies in their living rooms for the last 37 years.

Valance?s thoughts?

?I feel like I grew up on Neighbours, so it?s incredibly sad to be saying goodbye permanently.?

Advertisement
?[?]it?s incredibly special to step back into the shoes of Paige as Australia farewells it?s most iconic television program. I still can?t believe it is coming to an end.?

Thankfully for the Greek Australian actress, there are more big things to look forward to during the year.

?Thomas [Bellchambers] and I are about to get married, so that is the most exciting part of 2022 for me! We?re then heading on an extended honeymoon to Greece which I just can?t wait for[?] If there is one thing these past few years have taught us, it?s to take any and every chance you have to travel and celebrate, so that?s exactly what we?re planning on doing.?

Valance states with no hesitation that Greece is her ?favourite place in the world.?

We can?t blame her. It couldn?t have been otherwise for the granddaughter of Neos Kosmos founder.



EDIT: The DS article:

Neighbours confirms return for Olympia Valance ahead of show ending
"It was my first acting job, and it taught me so much."

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/nei...nce-returning/

----------

MellBee (04-05-2022), Ruffed_lemur (04-05-2022)

----------


## lizann

back to sell houses, what when but no mark or tyler

----------

